# Crap, unreliable parcel delivery/courier companies - feel free to vent here



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

Sending a faulty phone back to Sony and it's supposed to be collected by DPD. Except that once again they've failed to turn up as promised and - if it follows the same pattern as last time -they're unable to reschedule for their non delivery.
This means that I have to contact the customer unfriendly behemoth that is Sony once again to try and get them to sort it.

End result - even longer time without my phone. You useless shitehawks, DPD.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2015)

you do have such poor luck with couriers.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 11, 2015)

They sure as hell go out of their way to be as stupidly aggressive in their driving as possible on the way to not delivering your parcels. A DPD van is as happy a sight on our roads as a tailgating white Audi.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

I've always considered dpd a pretty reliable mid level parcel carrier. The real shit ones are the likes of yodel and ukmail with the best by far being fedex and ups. 

Have you tried googling the local depot number to see what the problem is? I would have thought the last thing theyd be interested in doing is fucking up a major account like sony


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2015)

binka said:


> I've always considered dpd a pretty reliable mid level parcel carrier. The real shit ones are the likes of yodel and ukmail with the best by far being fedex and ups.
> 
> Have you tried googling the local depot number to see what the problem is? I would have thought the last thing theyd be interested in doing is fucking up a major account like yours


ftfy


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 11, 2015)

They've been good for me in the past


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ftfy


I don't understand


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2015)

binka said:


> I don't understand


i am suggesting they wouldn't want to fuck up a major a/c like editor's.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2015)

DPD are probably the best UK courier. So, no.

Also UKMail are good these days. One hour delivery windows, notifications, decent web tracking.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i am suggesting they wouldn't want to fuck up a major a/c like editor's.


But editor doesn't have an account with dpd


----------



## maomao (Nov 11, 2015)

DPD are usually okay. Tend to turn up when they say they will but not particularly quick. Most courier firms are a bit shit anyway. It's because they spend so much time undercutting each other that the drivers work for peanuts and don't give a shit.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

mauvais said:


> DPD are probably the best UK courier. So, no.
> 
> Also UKMail are good these days. One hour delivery windows, notifications, decent web tracking.


We send out a lot of our stuff with ukmail, if anything I'd say their service levels have deteriorated loads over the last six months. Yes the tech is better but they lose more parcels and fail more deliveries than they used to


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2015)

Fair enough. From a consumer perspective they seem like one of the better ones.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Fair enough. From a consumer perspective they seem like one of the better ones.


Yeah the tracking thing is great - 'you are delivery number 60 the driver is currently on 48'. The workforce is very disgruntled at the minute and from what our driver says have been close to all walking off site a few times recently


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 11, 2015)

UK Mail and DPD are working well for me. As are Royal Mail's recorded/signed for services.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> UK Mail and DPD are working well for me. As are Royal Mail's recorded/signed for services.


Rm have doubled the size of a small parcel so theyre very competitive, their only downside is Theyre very keen to destroy my parcels when they don't adhere to their very strict restricted goods rules


----------



## weltweit (Nov 11, 2015)

I have found DPD to be pretty good.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

mauvais said:


> DPD are probably the best UK courier. So, no.


They're really not, you know. At least not for me. They used to be good but twice in a month they've failed to show up and leave me with a real ballache to sort out an alternative pick up date.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

maomao said:


> DPD are usually okay. Tend to turn up when they say they will but not particularly quick. Most courier firms are a bit shit anyway. It's because they spend so much time undercutting each other that the drivers work for peanuts and don't give a shit.


I don't mind slow but I do mind drivers who can't be fucking arsed to show up.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2015)

editor said:


> They're really not, you know. At least not for me. They used to be good but twice in a month they've failed to show up and leave me with a real ballache to sort out an alternative pick up date.


Well, you said it. A sample of two might be personally annoying but statistically unhelpful.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

binka said:


> I would have thought the last thing theyd be interested in doing is fucking up a major account like sony


Sony aren't bothered. They never are. At least not for the bottom end stuff.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Well, you said it. A sample of two might be personally annoying but statistically unhelpful.


This is a bulletin board not a peer reviewed study. And the title of this thread asks a question.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2015)

mauvais said:


> DPD are probably the best UK courier. So, no.
> 
> Also UKMail are good these days. One hour delivery windows, notifications, decent web tracking.



Parcelforce are better. Besides DPD are french not a UK courier.


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Sony aren't bothered. They never are. At least not for the bottom end stuff.


Twitter sony saying how shit they are they probably won't like that


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

So here's how it worked last time (and I expect this time too). I rang up DPD to spend a long time on hold and then were told that it was simply impossible for their non-appearing driver to be rescheduled because it had to go through Sony. So I ring up Sony and - after another long listen to on-hold music - I'm told that it's a matter for DPD.

Back and forth I go until it transpires that the only way that these useless fuckers can do the job they're being paid for is for me to go to Sony's site, cancel the collection, go through the whole rescheduling process again and then hope that DPD can be bothered to show up at the next time.

The way it's all pushed on to me pisses me off. DPD failed to turn up so DPD should be sporting this out.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2015)

As a seller DPD were pretty good at business pickup and okay for deliveries. When it comes to arranging for them to pickup from a customer address though i've had difficulties with them in the past too.

The american couriers are better but they cost sooo much more.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Parcelforce are better. Besides DPD are french not a UK courier.


Parcelforce are still terrible, AFAICS. And you're a UK courier if you courier things around the UK.

If I'm getting a parcel, I want two things. To know when it's going to turn up - the more precise the better - and then for it to turn up. At a push, a bunch of other stuff like being able to rearrange or tell them to leave it somewhere, but I can take it or leave it.

On the first of those, DPD and UKMail are pretty good, Yodel and most others average, and RM and Parcelforce still pretty stone age.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 11, 2015)

editor said:


> This is a bulletin board not a peer reviewed study. And the title of this thread asks a question.


Careful with that reasoning!

Betteridge's law of headlines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## binka (Nov 11, 2015)

Btw i hate to be a pedant but dpd are a parcel carrier not a courier. A courier collects parcel from A and delivers direct to B. A carrier collects from A then puts the parcel through a network of depots before the local depot delivers to B. Couriers are significantly more expensive.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 11, 2015)

Is it DPD that texts you delivery times and suchlike?
If so they are a step up from those that don't.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Parcelforce are still terrible, AFAICS. And you're a UK courier if you courier things around the UK.
> 
> If I'm getting a parcel, I want two things. To know when it's going to turn up - the more precise the better - and then for it to turn up. At a push, a bunch of other stuff like being able to rearrange or tell them to leave it somewhere, but I can take it or leave it.
> 
> On the first of those, DPD and UKMail are pretty good, Yodel and most others average, and RM and Parcelforce still pretty stone age.




If you want live info then yes Parcelforce are behind the times. The best the tracking gets is that its out, its been delivered. Thats it. Others will give you a 1-2 hour estimate and name of the driver and shit yeah.

If as a seller you want a courier company to deliver on the day they say they are going to deliver and not lose your parcel and not charge you a fortune. Parcelforce are the kiddy.
If there is a missed delivery you want the customer to have a local option to collect instead of one depot god knows where covering a huge area then Parcelforce kill it again with their access to lots of  local Post Offices  to leave it at.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Is it DPD that texts you delivery times and suchlike?
> If so they are a step up from those that don't.


Fat lot of good if they don't turn up at those times.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

binka said:


> Btw i hate to be a pedant but dpd are a parcel carrier not a courier. A courier collects parcel from A and delivers direct to B. A carrier collects from A then puts the parcel through a network of depots before the local depot delivers to B. Couriers are significantly more expensive.


Just to make you and any other pedants happy, I've amended the title..


----------



## The Boy (Nov 11, 2015)

Are DPD the ones who send you a text with the name of your driver, delievry window etc?  If so, they're one of the better ones ime (not that the bar is all that high, mind).  My OH worked for Amazon for a while too and apprently they were one of the better ones to deal with from that side of things as well.

make of that what you will.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Fat lot of good if they don't turn up at those times.


Sure, but that has never happened to me.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Sure, but that has never happened to me.


That's great news. Thanks.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 11, 2015)

Got a computer delivered by them to my address once. It had signs of poor handling and I had to superglue the heatsink properly into place. An easy fix so I didn't bother complaining. If I ever get a computer delivered again I'm going to try and make sure they don't use them.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 11, 2015)

DPD are excellent.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 11, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> DPD are excellent.



Agree, had loads of stuff delivered by them, text message telling the driver's name and when he'll be there, never been late yet. Credit where it's due.


----------



## gosub (Nov 11, 2015)

Yodel, I don't like


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you do have such poor luck with couriers.


They have his house marked on a map & warn newbies.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2015)

another "dpd are good" vote from me, get a txt to give a 1 hour window for delivery which is accurate. they actually show up and driver isnt some surley twat who seems to think he is doing me a favour


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 11, 2015)

Apart from the two computers (the initial one and its replacement) I ordered late last year from Chillblast that both arrived smashed after clearly having been dropped, leaving me heartbroken and in tears, I find them exceptional. If I'm expecting something from Amazon I always get an email as soon as its arrived at the depot in Preston giving me a one hour delivery window which is always made (typically late in the day, but I do live in the arse-end of nowhere). I don't seem to get the good-looking blond driver who wears shorts all year round any more, but other than that... TBH, I never had a problem with Citilink. Yodel, well, that's a different matter


----------



## maomao (Nov 11, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Parcelforce are better. Besides DPD are french not a UK courier.


They're owned by GeoPost who are French but it's a German company and still based in Germany.


----------



## belboid (Nov 11, 2015)

myHermes are the worst of the lot. No tracking, can't redeliver to an alternate address, won't deliver to certain areas after dark, create delivery routes that are impossible to fulfill unless there is no other traffic and everyone answers their door within ten seconds. Fucking abysmal


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2015)

Unless DPD get in touch with me directly tomorrow and sort out a collection, they will remain in the Bag O'Shite category.


----------



## keybored (Nov 12, 2015)

Never had any problems with DPD. Parcelforce seem ok to receive from, but I had loads of grief trying to send some kit abroad.

As for shockingly shit, are Hermes still in business?

Edit: Ah!



belboid said:


> myHermes are the worst of the lot. No tracking, can't redeliver to an alternate address, won't deliver to certain areas after dark, create delivery routes that are impossible to fulfill unless there is no other traffic and everyone answers their door within ten seconds. Fucking abysmal



And they will leave valuable parcels in some random "safe place" (in my case, my recycling bin which has no lid, in the pissing rain, twice) when the consignment was sent "signed for".


----------



## xenon (Nov 12, 2015)

mauvais said:


> DPD are probably the best UK courier. So, no.
> 
> Also UKMail are good these days. One hour delivery windows, notifications, decent web tracking.



 DPD are shit in my experience. Admittedly only had one parcel from them. They claimed I wasn't in and I had to get them to redeliver after taking day off  work.  I was watching the tracking online. Nearly here, nearly here, oh gone away. No one in. Twats. 

 Citylink are shit as well.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

I think we have to be careful not to generalise - an awful lot depends on the drivers doing the actual deliveries/collections, and if you've got an arsey bastard (or a complete incompetent) on the van, the company can have the best procedures in the world, and it'll still be shit.

When I lived in London, CityLink were a disaster area, Yodel (or Home Delivery Network as I think they were then) weren't much better, and DPD weren't anything to write home about either.

Out here in farthest Wales, pretty much all of them are impeccable - my guess is that, because the delivery schedule is somewhat warped by a 3 hour round trip just to get from the depot in Swansea to here, they have enough slack that they're able to stick to their window AND get all the deliveries made. Not to mention that I imagine they're more than keen not to have to card people and make the entirely unreasonable demand that THEY make the 3 hour round trip to the depot if they're naughty enough not to be in...so deliveries get left with neighbours, etc. DPD, Yodel, even Citylink weren't bad here. The biggest PITA are probably DHL or Fedex, who tend not to be quite so flexible about delivering to neighbours, so we get into that whole London-stylee rearrangement of deliveries and trying to have someone stay in for the delivery window. Pain.

The exception is Hermes. I've sent stuff twice by Hermes and...well, to smash it as comprehensively as they did on both occasions suggests that they must have played British Bulldog with it, or used it as an obstacle in forklift races. Never again. Their deliveries to me haven't tended to be too bad, although I must admit, with hindsight, that the packaging has tended to look extraordinarily...foxed. So maybe they're not too kind to their stuff in transit.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 12, 2015)

xenon said:


> Citylink are shit as well.


They don't exist any more.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

mauvais said:


> They don't exist any more.


They survived remarkably long, considering the length and breadth of their reputation for shitness.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 12, 2015)

existentialist said:


> They survived remarkably long, considering the length and breadth of their reputation for shitness.


Maybe, but as this thread shows, there's something of a gulf between how the sender and recipient perceive these companies. Hence the long success of Yodel, for instance.


----------



## spliff (Nov 12, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-first-world-problems-of-urban-75.285394/


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2015)

I sent them a link to this thread. I expect _movement_.


----------



## pesh (Nov 12, 2015)

quite like DPD, especially the texts to tell you when to expect delivery. hasn't gone wrong for me so far.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 12, 2015)

binka said:


> Rm have doubled the size of a small parcel so theyre very competitive...



The problem with Royal Mail is that anything bigger than a postcard gets dumped at the local depot after no attempt to deliver, I always end up doing half the job myself by traipsing up to the depot to collect it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I sent them a link to this thread. I expect _movement_.


Hello, DPD PR flacks!

I am quite surprised at your experience, though, editor, as I recently sent something to my stepdaughter that went via DPD, and was able to watch on their tracking page as the van wended its way around the environs of Canterbury towards her while I was chatting to her online, and I remember thinking "all of those terrible stories of couriers carding people but not actually knocking, and so on, are now a thing of the past".
0
So it's a bit disappointing to learn that, even with all that supposedly foolproof technology, they're still capable of backsliding into the old ways


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2015)

Jackobi said:


> The problem with Royal Mail is that anything bigger than a postcard gets dumped at the local depot after no attempt to deliver, I always end up doing half the job myself by traipsing up to the depot to collect it.


At least there is that option.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

Jackobi said:


> The problem with Royal Mail is that anything bigger than a postcard gets dumped at the local depot after no attempt to deliver, I always end up doing half the job myself by traipsing up to the depot to collect it.


I guess one of the upsides of living in rural arse-end-of-nowheredom is that things like this become a little more...informal. Our postie knows who knows whom, so is usually able to leave stuff with neighbours rather than playing it strictly by the book; a friend of mine says that, if his postman tries to deliver and he's out, he brings it back home with him after his shift and pops it round then, all terribly against the rules, but it makes the punter happy and gets the post delivered 

And at least two of the residents on our terrace are "last hop" delivery drivers for some of the couriers, which has its advantages, too. I'm not sure I approve ideologically of this trend towards paying piece rates to people to use their own cars to make deliveries, but there are definitely some practical benefits.

None of which particularly helps editor and his collection problem, though...


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 12, 2015)

Yesterday DPD left a parcel for me with a neighbour not next door but 3 doors down and I don't know them from Adam. Which was awkward. And makes me quietly resentful of DPD.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Yesterday DPD left a parcel for me with a neighbour not next door but 3 doors down and I don't know them from Adam. Which was awkward. And makes me quietly resentful of DPD.


I've met quite a few of my neighbours for the first time as a result of collecting parcels from them or holding parcels for them. It's a 20 house terrace, and I reckon I've been to about half of them as a result 

Our neighbours, who homeschool their young kids, are always in, and operate as a kind of unofficial parcel hub for the entire terrace.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 12, 2015)

things are a bit different in the Big Bad existentialist. Obviously I am happy to live somewhere where even someone who doesn't know me is willing to do the favour BUT ... how do I know they're not a homicidal crackhead for instance? DPD don't know them, maybe I've had a long-running feud with them, or they're going to nick my mail-order goods or whatever. It just seemed a bit sloppy and unTeutonic to me.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> things are a bit different in the Big Bad existentialist.


Yeah, I'm probably gloating a bit . There's not much to gloat about here in the wilderness, so I have to take my chances where I can 

ETA: I shall desist, immediately.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2015)

I've now sent them my email address, my phone number and my address in three separate Twitter DMs as requested, but have ne'er had a whisper of a reply.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I've now sent them my email address, my phone number and my address in three separate Twitter DMs as requested, but have ne'er had a whisper of a reply.


Time to sort out a hashtag and get it trending...?


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Time to sort out a hashtag and get it trending...?


I've got some drinking to do soon. so it wil have to wait


----------



## existentialist (Nov 12, 2015)

editor said:


> I've got some drinking to do soon. so it wil have to wait


#myfrontgate


----------



## moochedit (Nov 12, 2015)

Always been very good when i've had things delivered. maybe i've been lucky.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

Their Twitter customer service is fucking hopeless. I've now had Peter, Alison and Nathaniel all ask me for information, which I've duly sent them straight back. And now they haven't even bothered even acknowledging anything since Thursday.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> Their Twitter customer service is fucking hopeless. I've now had Peter, Alison and Nathaniel all ask me for information, which I've duly sent them straight back. And now they haven't even bothered even acknowledging anything since Thursday.


 Have you looked on LinkedIn for the head of dpd customer services? when all else had failed once I employed this particular tactic and it got me a fairly rapid response with the person concerned.  it didn't make me popular with said person but given they were ignoring my emails and phonecalls repeatedly over an extended time period I pretty much didn't care.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

So, after six Twitter messages, their response is: we can't help. Go back to Sony. I gave up and have paid the cost of sending the package myself.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 16, 2015)

editor said:


> So, after six Twitter messages, their response is: we can't help. Go back to Sony. I gave up and have paid the cost of sending the package myself.


I imagine you'll be explaining to Sony what a ballache their choice of couriers has turned out to be, and how it'll make you have to think seriously about checking with potential vendors in future as to what their return arrangements are, oh, and don't Nikon use FedEx?


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I imagine you'll be explaining to Sony what a ballache their choice of couriers has turned out to be, and how it'll make you have to think seriously about checking with potential vendors in future as to what their return arrangements are, oh, and don't Nikon use FedEx?


I've told them how shit both my experiences have been but, being Sony, I may as well be shouting at the wind.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a time slot of 1306 to 1406. Just delivered. I've never had a DPD delivery go beyond the time slot and they generally arrive at the earlier end of the hour.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 18, 2015)

I hate the small, fly-by-night firms which pretend that no-one was in so that they can reschedule instead. 

Courier opportunists are ones that never knock.


----------



## cyril_smear (Nov 18, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I hate the small, fly-by-night firms which pretend that no-one was in so that they can reschedule instead.
> 
> Courier opportunists are ones that never knock.



Hmm, many carriers/couriers offer a bonus for a set percentage of successful deliveries, whether that's at a neighbours house or whatever. This, I suppose, could also add to drivers squiggling a signature and dumping stuff in a porch.

You also get sneaky sods who try and hide the ''must check contents'' boxes to save on time.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 18, 2015)

cyril_smear said:


> Got a time slot of 1306 to 1406. Just delivered. I've never had a DPD delivery go beyond the time slot and they generally arrive at the earlier end of the hour.


I suspect that a lot of it is down to the local operation/driver. And that, when things do go wrong, really shoddy systems mean that they're not very good at handling it...and maybe really shoddy customer services training means that the shortcomings of the system are then translated into further frustration for customers like editor.

So when it works, it's great; but if it fails in some way, all bets are off.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 1, 2015)

Absolute wankers.  Waited in this afternoon for a delivery for a 3-4pm time slot.  Got an email at 4pm saying I was not in.  Lying fuckers. The email says that I could ring their customer service line and speak to someone, but their customer service line is manned by a recorded message.

Avoid at all costs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 1, 2015)

On Saturday Royal Mail, DPD and Yodel all left stuff with my neighbours, bless 'em.

Today Hermes rang the bell and in the 10 seconds it took to get there she had already written out the Sorry card. Was only a fucking child's nightie too, could have left that on the doorstep or with a neighbour. So based on this hard science I will declare Hermes crap.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2015)

Yodel this time:


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 22, 2015)

Yodel are shit. MyHermes were shit when I used them last though that was a while ago.

DPD have been okay actually. I thought they were shit when the people I was dealing with said the courier who'd come to pick something up had said he couldn't find anything to pick up (from the post room in a large office—sure) but lack of DPD emails/texts lead me to suspect that actually they'd forgotten to book the pickup at all. When they "re" booked, I got all the messages and everything was fine.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 22, 2015)

Witnessed the nice fella who delivers our Next stuff lobbing #3's up her stairs yesterday. tbf she is a fucking cunt and is often to be found having a pop at him for Next not including returns labels with her stuff.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 22, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yodel this time:




Clearly those men are rather bold burglars whose own truck has broken down and are now helping themselves to a Yodel one that's currently stuck in traffic


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2015)

Interlink sent my parcel back to the supplier because they couldn't be arsed delivering it. I've reordered for delivery at home so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## binka (Dec 23, 2015)

All our delivery drivers have had a shit time of it this Christmas. Overworked underpaid. The delivery companies all seem to be well under resourced but 99% of deliveries will eventually get made so they don't really care about the toll it's taking on the drivers (and warehouse, cs). 

Our ups driver isn't happy this week. Amazon are in the shit with their own drivers being unable to cope so they've jobbed a load off to ups to deliver for them.


----------



## gosub (Dec 25, 2015)

A 'sorry we missed you' "card from Santacorp is pretty shityfuckers in China should really get a wriggle on!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ordered a book for 27 junior for Xmas. Yodel driver left it outside last Friday, I was away for weekend. Got home to find package on doorstep, book pages were all crinkled from damp.

To be fair the supplier refunded half the cost, and carefully drying book out has proved successful.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 28, 2015)

My local DPD driver Pritpal seems a nice enough bloke and always turns up when he's supposed to. 

Never had any problems with them in the five or so years I've dealt with them.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 27, 2016)

My fist experience of DPD not good, out when they delivered... now they've returned the mobile to the supplier before i've had a chance to collect form the depot.  The supplier was equally bemused.


----------



## ForMashGetSmash (Jul 27, 2016)

...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 27, 2016)

Had a DPD delivery last week for the first time in ages. Wow, being able to get up, check emails and reset alarm for the one hour delivery slot! After a week of getting up early for various RM deliveries, it was a welcome relief. It obviously costs more, but I'm happy to pay it - just give me the choice, Internet retailers!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 28, 2016)

DPD surprisingly speedy and cheerful for me. Parcel arrived yesterday morning only dispatched on Tuesday night from Yorkshire.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2016)

I am happy to report that my eBay addiction has declined enough that I have no news about DPD experiences.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2016)

Had a DPD delivery today, the company sending it had not put a house number on the parcel, but the driver recognised my name and brought it round


----------



## Hollis (Jul 29, 2016)

Judge a delivery company by its worst delivery, not its best.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 29, 2016)

Smashed one of my 16 bottles of beer;
sent me a text saying I'd put the delivery on hold
repackaged one side up
that was the side laid on the hand truck back
when delivering the scan bar was off course on the opposite side so as I made a grab for it he turned it to scan.

One side of the box was literally gone and patched up with flimsy thin cardboard. Bottle closest was upside down next bottle in was just the cork n neck plus very little else of the bottle. So even if Id opened it up it would have all of looked fine.

Wankers.

If they said something I could of pre warned the sender as it's not a big deal. 

Something is seriously wrong with DPD!

My delivery from Parcel Force came with tracking plus in the help bit all sorts of we broke it sorry codes. Makes things so less stressful.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 29, 2016)

They are supposed to be giving me a 1 hour slot tomorrow. Let's see what happens.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 29, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Smashed one of my 16 bottles of beer;
> sent me a text saying I'd put the delivery on hold
> repackaged one side up
> that was the side laid on the hand truck back
> ...



ive worked for a distributor of obscure ales and lagers and youd be surprised how many bottles are sent out as "fuck its" i.e they are damaged, for whatever reason, at the distributors end but fuck it send it anyway and if the customer complains blame it on the carrier.


----------



## binka (Jul 29, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> My delivery from Parcel Force came with tracking plus in the help bit all sorts of we broke it sorry codes. Makes things so less stressful.


If a 10kg box of beer was sent Parcel Force delivery would be about 3-4 times the cost of sending it with a carrier like DPD


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 29, 2016)

People are now too fucking lazy to nip to the offie for beer now?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 30, 2016)

10kg of beer is quite a lot tbf


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 30, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> 10kg of beer is quite a lot tbf


It's only 10 litres


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 30, 2016)

fishfinger said:


> It's only 10 litres


Nipping to the offie for 10L of beer sounds a bit tiring to me. That's (not) 20 big cans


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 30, 2016)

Missed this thread at the time. DPD are the best we've found at work. They did goto shit last Christmas after having greatly improved their service up until them. Another company went bust (Citylink I think) and DPD were over enthusiastic about taking on the extra work. We have few problems with them but seem to have a disproportionate amount when sending to that London.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 30, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Nipping to the offie for 10L of beer sounds a bit tiring to me. That's (not) 20 big cans



This is why a gentleman has a shooting brake, to carry home a slab of Stella.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> People are now too fucking lazy to nip to the offie for beer now?



Offies don't sell all the exclusive crafted artisanal hipster beers. No one orders multi-packs of Stella via courier.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 30, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> Missed this thread at the time. DPD are the best we've found at work. They did goto shit last Christmas after having greatly improved their service up until them. Another company went bust (Citylink I think) and DPD were over enthusiastic about taking on the extra work. We have few problems with them but seem to have a disproportionate amount when sending to that London.



Everything went to shit after Black Friday a.k.a. AMAZON want Christmas a month early.

It basically overwhelmed them last year. This then caused problems for the whole of December when you'd traditionally be buying in stuff for Christmas.

They did try! Even had people doing regular deliveries on Sat/Sun. But stuff was turning up 7-14 days late thanks to the backlog that caused.

I felt really sorry for the couple of couriers I met who by mid/end of December looked like they''d basically had enough.

EDIT:
Citi did go bust but only told their drivers either on the 24th Dec or very soon afterwards IIRC?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 30, 2016)

A new mobile phone has been sent out to me and DPD have managed to fuck up this delivery as well.  I've just received an email informing me that I was not in my house (despite having been sat here all morning) , and a photograph of a random house door that I've never seen in my life.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2016)

Mine got here on time. 

Thus begins a day of playing around with my new Tablet


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Offies don't sell all the exclusive crafted artisanal hipster beers. No one orders multi-packs of Stella via courier.



You're funny! Also extremely angry! You seeing anybody for that sweetie?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 30, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You're funny! Also extremely angry! You seeing anybody for that sweetie?



fuck off ern/ninj etc


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 30, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> fuck off ern/ninj etc



You thought about yoga or meditation? Not saying anything here but....


----------



## Hollis (Jul 31, 2016)

Blimey 3rd time lucky... at least i got to meet the driver and he said the place was 'difficult to find'... yes - a terraced road, with houses in a strangely traditional numerical sequence - even one side of the road, odd the other..  anyway.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 15, 2016)

Got a UPS package coming today. The tracking link said "want to know when your package will arrive? Register here"

So I filled in the big form and set up an account, just to find out what time my package will arrive so I don't have to wait on tenterhooks all day

Imagine my disappointment when it says "My Delivery Time is an estimated window of four hours or less"

Well four hours is better than nothing, right?

My estimated delivery time?  "By End of Day"

Thanks for that UPS. If only they'd sent it by DPD.


----------



## Looby (Aug 15, 2016)

My love for DPD continues. I pay a tenner a year for next day delivery with ASOS. My parcels always arrive, I get a text telling me who will be delivering with an hour window and they leave stuff where I ask them to if I'm out. They're the best delivery company I've ever used. [emoji106]


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 15, 2016)

Excitedly ripped open my package from UPS to discover that the black size 9 and a 1/2 walking shoes I ordered were in fact size 5 pink trainers.

I know it's probably not UPS's fault but I bet DPD don't deliver incorrect orders.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 12, 2016)

Couldn't happen to a nicer firm.




> Delivery firm Hermes is facing a possible investigation after a report alleged some of its drivers receive below the minimum wage.
> 
> Business minister Margot James has requested HM Revenue and Customs look into arrangements used by the firm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 16, 2016)

They've cocked up picking a phone from me yesterday. 

Instructions: 'pick phone up from reception' 

Driver went out a part of the building a minute's walk away and when told it was at reception 'didn't have time' to go there


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 22, 2016)

Got an email from them saying my "package would be delivered today between 12:37 and 13:37 by Agencyone, your DPD driver."

I even googled the name to find out what nationality it was.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 6, 2016)

Sent my laptop off for repair  arrange to pick it up at the DPD Cardiff depot on a convenient day. On the morning I recieve an email saying my parcel has been delayed  wait to hear from them in a day or so. So I wait.

After a couple of days I send an email. No response. Another. No response. Still delayed on the tracker. Concerned now at the fate that has befallen my laptop I phone DpD. Apparently my laptop is 'delayed' which I should have understood to mean 'awaiting collection at depot'. I'm told this with such condescension I'm starting to doubt my grasp of English. I have no convenient work reason now to go to what is basically Newport to collect the parcel and they won't give me an upgraded hourly or weekend slot because it's (merry fucking) Christmas.

Awaiting a Dpd manager who should call within an hour. I'm doubting this.

Eta Manager didn't call but second person in call centre sorted it within two minutes. Let's hope it is with me by 10.30 tomorrow!


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

And they've fucked up again. Second time is as many months. The stupid twat of a driver sent me a picture of the entrance to my flat but was unable to press the 'call' button. FFS.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 8, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Got an email from them saying my "package would be delivered today between 12:37 and 13:37 by Agencyone, your DPD driver."
> 
> I even googled the name to find out what nationality it was.



My DPD driver is supposedly always the same guy, but I think he has a lot of brothers


----------



## cybershot (Dec 8, 2017)

DPD are usually pretty realiable, at least in Brum. Hourly deliverly slots, which you pick the day before based on the times a van is usually in the area. Compared to the likes of Hermes they are a zillion times more efficient!

Around here anyway.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2017)

Funnily enough, I went out half an hour later and saw a DPD van parked up. I asked the driver did he try to deliver to my address and he said yes. I asked him why he didn't try ringing the bell. He shrugged. I asked him if I could now have the package seeing as I have proof of ID on me. He said no. I slunk off, angrily.


----------



## agricola (Dec 31, 2017)

editor said:


> And they've fucked up again. Second time is as many months. The stupid twat of a driver sent me a picture of the entrance to my flat but was unable to press the 'call' button. FFS.



Just had a day's rage as the result of DPD.  Sat at home, text received saying the slot when it will be delivered, time comes and goes, three hours later get a text telling me I wasn't in and with a photo of the very top of my fifteen-story block as to where they have left the note saying I was not in.  Now I have to beg a day off in the hope that the same thing doesn't happen again.


----------



## Rob Ray (Dec 31, 2017)

My most recent one was a bit of an epic, they managed to not even collect the boxes three days in a row and sent me, each day, a text message saying no-one was in when they called. They were picking up from a shop, which was open all three days at the correct time and had a damn great sign outside saying "open." 

When I asked for a refund and told them I wasn't a big fan of being lied to and blamed for failings which were clearly at their end the admin people wasn't in the least surprised, having got the money back I ain't getting taken for a shmuck by that lot again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 31, 2017)

Ordered a pair of lined c*********s online (unable to get the right size in "local" retailers).
The courier/carrier managed to "disappear" the package for more than a couple of weeks, I claimed for non-delivery ... and a few days later, a neighbour said they had them, but the package wasn't anything like what I had ordered !
Fail all round ... 
{in the end I got the item, correctly sized, by visiting another retailer, more than 50 miles away !}


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 31, 2017)

Pair of lined cunnnnnnnts?


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 31, 2017)

Have to say Hermes has always worked for me. Sent stuff I sold on ebay & it has always arrived on day 3. Friend wanted to send a large parcel to Australia. Royal mail wanted £60odd so we tried Hermes for £32. I’d never used them for abroad before but it arrived in Oz in 8 days.


----------



## agricola (Jan 2, 2018)

Managed to beg a day off, arranged for a delivery to the local collection point rather than my house, walked around there in the pissing rain, found that DPD had taken it upon themselves to split one delivery of two boxes into two deliveries of one box each.  One box being still at the depot, so hopefully I have to walk around there again at some point in the afternoon - which they couldn't commit to.  

Fumed home.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2018)

agricola said:


> Managed to beg a day off, arranged for a delivery to the local collection point rather than my house, walked around there in the pissing rain, found that DPD had taken it upon themselves to split one delivery of two boxes into two deliveries of one box each.  One box being still at the depot, so hopefully I have to walk around there again at some point in the afternoon - which they couldn't commit to.
> 
> Fumed home.


I think there must be a huge amount of local variation (which says something about the management of the organisation as a whole). Here in ruralest Wales, standards are generally good, but DPD are a smidgen better than the rest.

That said, we had some ludicrous antics with Parcelfarce before Christmas, with a delivery promised on two occasions and which didn't turn up. When the driver did come, on 23rd December, he said that had been overloaded with deliveries he simply hadn't had time to make, and had carried our parcel from Swansea to Pembroke and back twice...and that he had been working until 11pm the previous night. I suspect a lot of this fucking around comes down to local managers imposing impossible numbers of deliveries on drivers, and them then finding "creative" (or not-so-creative) solutions to the problem.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2018)

DPD just brought a parcel to me - first they rang the buzzer but didn't say who they were. I did buzz them in as this is what the postie does so I thought it was him. Then I heard someone outside the door but they didn't knock. Eventually I manage to hear a voice say 'i' ll leave this here then '. It was all a bit odd.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 2, 2018)

It was a few months ago now, but my current computer was delivered by DPD. Unlike the previous computer which showed signs of damage and required a minor repair job, it arrived in pristine condition. Although I do have wonder how much of that is down to having been better handled this time around, and how much was down to the PC being better packaged and/or slightly smaller in volume.

Most of this shit I would blame on greedy and incompetent management that puts needless pressure on delivery drivers because MUH PROFIT MARGINS. Said pressure would explain stunts like claiming that the addressee wasn't in, when they didn't even bother knocking on the door.


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2018)

When my student finance came on Friday I ordered a dress and some other stuff from ASOS on next day delivery. I confidently awaited the arrival by DPD as they’re consistently brilliant here. Then the email arrived to say that Hermes were delivering my parcel and my little heart sank. All day Saturday I waited for my stuff. Contacted ASOS who said it had been dispatched and was due for delivery before 10pm. Contacted Hermes who wouldn’t speak to me so I had to do a web chat which was basically me asking the same questions over and over again for 20 minutes and them saying  ‘please allow 24 hours for delivery’ and ignoring my point that the next two days were a Sunday and bank holiday and actually the stuff I ordered was for NYE. 

Nothing Sunday and no call back as requested and obviously nothing Monday. Yesterday I came home and the fucking parcel is here. The courier apparently didn’t even knock on the door, he just threw the box into the porch and legged it. This is apparently because he’s scared of my dogs, who are behind a locked door.
This is the same courier who left a small tv on my door step in my unlocked porch once. 

I’ll have to return the dresses now as there’s no occasion I’ll need them for before September as they’re heavy ish and not spring/summer appropriate and just like every other year, I plan to be 4 stone lighter by then. [emoji1] 

I’ve emailed ASOS begging them never to use Hermes again as I genuinely love the reliable, punctual and obsessive communications of DPD.

TLDR- Bloody fucking cunting Hermes bastards. [emoji35]


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 3, 2018)

Parcels 2 Go, or as I have decided to call them, Arseholes 2 Go.

Ordered a pair of boots on 11 Dec.  When they hadn't arrived by last week, I contacted the seller who said 
"Parcels2Go say they delivered them on 14th Dec".
Me "No, they didn't".
Seller "They now say they delivered them to a neighbour".
Me "I've checked both my next door neighbours, nothing delivered".
Seller "They say they left the parcel at number *"
Me "Number * isn't a neighbour, they're half a dozen doors away, and anyway they don't have my parcel"
Seller "..." TBC


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2018)

I've probably said this before, but I have said to suppliers before "Can you promise me that you are not going to use [x - it was usually CityLink] as your carrier? Because if you are, I'm cancelling this order now.". It didn't always work, but it did often enough to be useful. And woe betide them if they used that carrier anyway...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 5, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Parcels 2 Go, or as I have decided to call them, Arseholes 2 Go.
> 
> Ordered a pair of boots on 11 Dec.  When they hadn't arrived by last week, I contacted the seller who said
> "Parcels2Go say they delivered them on 14th Dec".
> ...



Latest is "we've got a signature from the courier, which shows it was delivered".
Me: "it's illegible. It could just be a squiggle by the driver".
Seller ".........."


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2018)

I had a good experience with DPD over the holiday period. I bought something, paid for next day before 10:30 am delivery, got my text that Lee would deliver it between 09:30 and 10:30 and about 10am he was here and delivered it.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 5, 2018)

They're worse than Citylink. They're pure cunts

DPD courier who was fined for day off to see doctor dies from diabetes


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> They're worse than Citylink. They're pure cunts
> 
> DPD courier who was fined for day off to see doctor dies from diabetes


:flamethrower:


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 5, 2018)

Just came to post that.  The fucking shitheads.  The article says Parcelforce and UKMail (and possibly MyHermes) have a similar system of fines.  It also says that DPD and MyHermes have employment tribunals coming up about whether workers are employed or self employed.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 5, 2018)

If they're self employed, how can DPD fine them?

If my window cleaner doesn't do a good job, I have no way of fining him that I know of...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 5, 2018)

Read that story this morning - absolutely appalling.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 5, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> If they're self employed, how can DPD fine them?
> 
> If my window cleaner doesn't do a good job, I have no way of fining him that I know of...


Exactly.  The article also says that they are paid per parcel delivered - so surely they can't even be under contract for a round?  This doesn't seem to be about effectively not getting a days pay - its not getting a days pay on the sick day and also having a £150 fine taken off the per-parcel earnings for the rest of the days


----------



## pug (Feb 5, 2018)

the contract says that the driver has to deliver all of the parcels that are sent to their round. If the driver is too ill to work they are still responsible for the delivery of the parcels so then the company fine them (in this case 150 but other companies charge more- cost of agency worker + van hire) and don't pay them at all for the deliveries, they still have to pay for the cost of owning/renting a van and insurance etc and more than likely a lot of their parcels wont have been delivered by the time they return to work meaning that they then have a mountain of parcels to get through, late delivered parcels often mean being paid less for the delivery.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 5, 2018)

pug said:


> the contract says that the driver has to deliver all of the parcels that are sent to their round. If the driver is too ill to work they are still responsible for the delivery of the parcels so then the company fine them (in this case 150 but other companies charge more- cost of agency worker + van hire) and don't pay them at all for the deliveries, they still have to pay for the cost of owning/renting a van and insurance etc and more than likely a lot of their parcels wont have been delivered by the time they return to work meaning that they then have a mountain of parcels to get through, late delivered parcels often mean being paid less for the delivery.


Fucking hell.  And they are paid per parcel (rather than a daily rate for the round plus a bonus per parcel)?

So a sick day can mean:
No pay for the day (although some work might be caught up later but at a lower rate)
A fine taken off the rest of that months earnings
Still having to pay out for van rental (and DPD vans are branded so it will be hired from them)/insurance/tax, public liability insurance, phone contract, etc for the time off sick
And then when coming back to work (in many cases still not well) you could have a backlog of work to get through, paid at a lower rate.

That's utterly disgusting.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 5, 2018)

You'd think that an international company owned by the French state postal service would have the resources to account for their employees/contractors/wage slaves occasionally falling ill.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 5, 2018)

pug said:


> the contract says that the driver has to deliver all of the parcels that are sent to their round. If the driver is too ill to work they are still responsible for the delivery of the parcels so then the company fine them (in this case 150 but other companies charge more- cost of agency worker + van hire) and don't pay them at all for the deliveries, they still have to pay for the cost of owning/renting a van and insurance etc and more than likely a lot of their parcels wont have been delivered by the time they return to work meaning that they then have a mountain of parcels to get through, late delivered parcels often mean being paid less for the delivery.



Many drivers who were employed and on the cards with DPD were persuaded, cajoled and pressured to go self employed, lease the vans and sign contracts with clauses that made them responsible to find cover if they were unavailable. This included accepting charges of £150 per day if they couldn't find cover for any absence.
How they can get away with calling that self employed is a scandal in itself - working people to death is corporate manslaughter


----------



## elbows (Feb 5, 2018)

cybershot said:


> DPD are usually pretty realiable, at least in Brum. Hourly deliverly slots, which you pick the day before based on the times a van is usually in the area. Compared to the likes of Hermes they are a zillion times more efficient!
> 
> Around here anyway.



Same here slightly further east in the midlands. I've had umpteen DPD deliveries and never a single problem, lucky me!

The only thing the local depot dont seem to do is bother filling in the actual drivers name on their system, every delivery I've ever had has allegedly been made by Jimmy. And I dont think they really have that many Jimmys working there! They've never missed the 1 hour window they inform me of though


----------



## elbows (Feb 5, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> My DPD driver is supposedly always the same guy, but I think he has a lot of brothers



Ah I only just saw that post, haha I am not alone with the name thing then. Whats yours called?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 5, 2018)

Has anyone posting on here got a copy of the exact DPD contract and/or worker terms and conditions? 

As I understand it the model is similar to but not exatly the same as Amazon etc?


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2018)

elbows said:


> Ah I only just saw that post, haha I am not alone with the name thing then. Whats yours called?


Mine is Dave, always Dave. Even when it’s a woman.


----------



## pug (Feb 5, 2018)

crossthebreeze said:


> Fucking hell.  And they are paid per parcel (rather than a daily rate for the round plus a bonus per parcel)?
> 
> So a sick day can mean:
> No pay for the day (although some work might be caught up later but at a lower rate)
> ...



Basically they're paid by delivery rather than by parcel so if they have two parcels for the same address then they might get paid twice but if it's three then the third one they'd get half for on a reducing scale or something like that.
Also if they turn up in the morning and there's only 20 deliveries to make then they have make those deliveries even if the payment for the deliveries won't cover the cost of the fuel.

The vans are often on leases/hp or owned outright and the lease contracts would likely be with a commercial vehicle dealership and completely separate to the parcel company,(meaning that the driver is tied into another contract for which penalties will apply) the sign writing stickers would have to be bought (like the uniform) from the parcel company and then be applied to a professional standard$. The vans also have to be fitted with security locks$$. The vans have to be newer than ~3years old and when they go back to the lease co there's the cost of sign and lock removal.

Some companies make a hire charge for the handheld scanners too.

A lot of what the driver has to suffer is at the mercy of the depot they work at, if the manager and staff in the office are ok then the driver would be treated a bit more reasonably.


----------



## pug (Feb 5, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Many drivers who were employed and on the cards with DPD were persuaded, cajoled and pressured to go self employed, lease the vans and sign contracts with clauses that made them responsible to find cover if they were unavailable. This included accepting charges of £150 per day if they couldn't find cover for any absence.
> How they can get away with calling that self employed is a scandal in itself - working people to death is corporate manslaughter



It's the same with all of these companies including parcelforce. Citylink partly suffered because of it's failure to convert over to the psuedosubcontracting system quickly enough but all of the companies(not sure about UPS) have shifted or are trying to onto these contracts. 

Parcel delivery is a pretty cutthroat business with hefty competition between the various entities, most consumers don't like paying for delivery and so cost is the major factor, quality of service not so much, treatment of employees and the social cost of that are nowhere to be seen in any of this factoring.

It's not just working people to death, the unwritten contract says that the driver must exceed the speed limit and must work whilst unfit to drive through sickness. The hours expected of these drivers are totally off the scale compared to any driver of a tacographed vehicle so there's a very real cost to society and threat to the safety of everyone on the roads.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2018)

pug said:


> It's the same with all of these companies including parcelforce. Citylink partly suffered because of it's failure to convert over to the psuedosubcontracting system quickly enough but all of the companies(not sure about UPS) have shifted or are trying to onto these contracts.
> 
> Parcel delivery is a pretty cutthroat business with hefty competition between the various entities, most consumers don't like paying for delivery and so cost is the major factor, quality of service not so much, treatment of employees and the social cost of that are nowhere to be seen in any of this factoring.
> 
> It's not just working people to death, the unwritten contract says that the driver must exceed the speed limit and must work whilst unfit to drive through sickness. The hours expected of these drivers are totally off the scale compared to any driver of a tacographed vehicle so there's a very real cost to society and threat to the safety of everyone on the roads.


It's almost like we need some kind of employment legislation, or something...oh, wait, we had lots of that. I wonder where it went


----------



## elbows (Feb 5, 2018)

existentialist said:


> It's almost like we need some kind of employment legislation, or something...oh, wait, we had lots of that. I wonder where it went



Slightly different context, same daleks, same agenda.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 6, 2018)

Apologies if you've already had this but apparently they have a 'policy' of fining their drivers £150 for missing a shift. This bloke died as a consequence.

Email the scumbags now

Contact DPD


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2018)

I ordered something to arrive last Saturday. It did not arrive, so downloaded the DPD app and rescheduled it for today. 

Tuesday the app notifies me it has received my request to delivery on Wednesday. As I didn't make this request and will not be in, I reschedule it again for today. 

Mid-morning I receive my allocated delivery slot of 15.20-16.20. App helpfully notifies me that my driver is called Brian and that at 12pm he's on delivery 1 of 44. I am delivery 20- something. 

Delivery slot comes and goes, and the app stops showing me tracking of my parcel, as the slot is now the general slot of 6am to 10pm.

Places your bets on whether my parcel will arrive today, before 10pm. Personally I'm not hopeful...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 15, 2018)

equationgirl said:


> I ordered something to arrive last Saturday. It did not arrive, so downloaded the DPD app and rescheduled it for today.
> 
> Tuesday the app notifies me it has received my request to delivery on Wednesday. As I didn't make this request and will not be in, I reschedule it again for today.
> 
> ...



How's it going?


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2018)

cybershot said:


> How's it going?


It arrived about 7pm, driver didn't even say hello, just pushed the signature machine at me and walked away.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 16, 2018)

Hermes is the delivery pits.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Sep 18, 2018)

My DPD app tells me that every parcel I receive is being delivered to a Doddle shop down the road from me. It closed down 2 years ago.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 18, 2018)

I use DPD all the time, for sending and receiving. They're by far the best company I've used. Nobody else comes close. I get a text to let me know when the package will be collected/delivered. It's a 1 hour window (8:20am - 9:20am). The driver phones me 15 minutes before he arrives, and he's always here by 8:30. If I'm not going to be in, I'll tell him where to collect/leave the package.
I've used pretty much all of the available carriers, including DHL and other ridiculously expensive ones, and DPD beat them all, hands down.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 18, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I use DPD all the time, for sending and receiving. They're by far the best company I've used. Nobody else comes close. I get a text to let me know when the package will be collected/delivered. It's a 1 hour window (8:20am - 9:20am). The driver phones me 15 minutes before he arrives, and he's always here by 8:30. If I'm not going to be in, I'll tell him where to collect/leave the package.
> I've used pretty much all of the available carriers, including DHL and other ridiculously expensive ones, and DPD beat them all, hands down.



Yeah, me too. Always arrive in the allotted hour time frame, knows where he can leave stuff and have not let me down.

Ordered a big-ticket item from ebay last week, seller claimed to be in hospital and that ebay had held the money back, today he's in touch to say that he has the money and will be sending via Hermes for signed delivery. My heart sank. Will post a bunglesuqe thread on its progress later in the week...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 18, 2018)

Ditto with me - never had any problems with DPD, I would rate them the best of the lot, and Hermes by far the worst.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, DPD are still great round here. My heart sinks when I see Hermes are delivering too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 23, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, me too. Always arrive in the allotted hour time frame, knows where he can leave stuff and have not let me down.
> 
> Ordered a big-ticket item from ebay last week, seller claimed to be in hospital and that ebay had held the money back, today he's in touch to say that he has the money and will be sending via Hermes for signed delivery. My heart sank. Will post a bunglesuqe thread on its progress later in the week...




The thing arrived on Friday, turns out the sender switched to UPS who then emailed me to say it was delivered and signed for. I didn’t have it. I work in a group of offices so went to the admin block, they didn’t have it, the I spotted a package leaning against the door of an office with no tenant.

Could well have claimed I never got it cos it clearly wasn’t signed for and cost £600, but can’t be fucked to get someone in the shit so will let that slide.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 31, 2018)

A few minutes ago I had an email from Hermes saying they had successfully delivered my parcel. The only problem was that I was sat in the room by the front door and there had been no sign of a delivery. I went outside - no sign of a delivery there or anywhere in my front garden! 

Looking along the road I saw a van with the doors open. I walked along and asked the guy if he was from Hermes. He says yes, so I ask if he's got a parcel for me to which he replies he's just delivered it. I say where, he points to a neighbour's place a few doors down. 

I now have my parcel!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2018)

Leafster said:


> A few minutes ago I had an email from Hermes saying they had successfully delivered my parcel. The only problem was that I was sat in the room by the front door and there had been no sign of a delivery. I went outside - no sign of a delivery there or anywhere in my front garden!
> 
> Looking along the road I saw a van with the doors open. I walked along and asked the guy if he was from Hermes. He says yes, so I ask if he's got a parcel for me to which he replies he's just delivered it. I say where, he points to a neighbour's place a few doors down.
> 
> I now have my parcel!



And what did he say when you asked him why he didn't deliver it to the correct address?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 31, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> And what did he say when you asked him why he didn't deliver it to the correct address?


To be honest, I didn't get a chance to ask him why he didn't deliver it to me. He said he'd delivered two parcels to my neighbour and then rushed off to retrieve the one that was actually for me.

He did say sorry when he gave it to me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2018)

Leafster said:


> To be honest, I didn't get a chance to ask him why he didn't deliver it to me. He said he'd delivered two parcels to my neighbour and then rushed off to retrieve the one that was actually for me.
> 
> He did say sorry when he gave it to me.



I'd be well pissed off if I had a parcel delivered to a neighbour with not so much as an attempt to see if I was even in.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 31, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'd be well pissed off if I had a parcel delivered to a neighbour with not so much as an attempt to see if I was even in.


So would I, but I also feel rather sorry for these poor Hermes people - of all the courier companies, they probably are one of the ones who treat their people the worst.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2018)

existentialist said:


> So would I, but I also feel rather sorry for these poor Hermes people - of all the courier companies, they probably are one of the ones who treat their people the worst.



I do feel sorry for them, and fine if its an honest mistake. But not bothering to show up or marking something as delivered when it's not (or delivered to the wrong address) seems to be a concurrent theme and not really good enough. People take days off work on the basis of things like this.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2018)

wtf fuck is this?!? fuck sake GMB 

Union drops support for DPD courier walkout after legal threat



> DPD said it would hold GMB liable for losses if it backed Black Friday action in Glasgow


----------



## cybershot (Aug 27, 2019)

Today I'm sitting around waiting for an order I cancelled, which apparently they couldn't stop from exiting the warehouse or call it back from the courier (hermes, great, notoriously shit around here) themselves!

So I've got to sit in just so I can catch the courier to ensure he doesn't try and deliver it to a neighbour and ensure he marks it as 'customer refused receipt of parcel'

Blink XT camera also positioned ready to record the whole conversation!

Otherwise I'm lumped with the cost of returning it.

Reasoning is I found something more suitable afterwards, and at least with that company I can click and collect.

Hoping to get other stuff done today in garden, but currently watching the hours twindle past while I wait for nothing!


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Today I'm sitting around waiting for an order I cancelled, which apparently they couldn't stop from exiting the warehouse or call it back from the courier (hermes, great, notoriously shit around here) themselves!
> 
> So I've got to sit in just so I can catch the courier to ensure he doesn't try and deliver it to a neighbour and ensure he marks it as 'customer refused receipt of parcel'
> 
> ...



That may very well still happen. Hermes drivers are gig workers paid per delivery and very likely won't get paid for that delivery if you refuse it (yep, Hermes are even more shit than you previously thought). I know it's a PITA to have to return summat but think of the driver, (s)he's likely to be on shit wages, and you'd be denying them money. Having watched Broke, I feel far more sympathetic towards delivery drivers. The 'gig economy' ought to be illegal, it's exploitation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2019)

Gaia said:


> That may very well still happen. Hermes drivers are gig workers paid per delivery and very likely won't get paid for that delivery if you refuse it (yep, Hermes are even more shit than you previously thought). I know it's a PITA to have to return summat but think of the driver, (s)he's likely to be on shit wages, and you'd be denying them money. Having watched Broke, I feel far more sympathetic towards delivery drivers. The 'gig economy' ought to be illegal, it's exploitation.


all work is exploitative, it's in the nature of the beast


----------



## cybershot (Aug 27, 2019)

Gaia said:


> That may very well still happen. Hermes drivers are gig workers paid per delivery and very likely won't get paid for that delivery if you refuse it (yep, Hermes are even more shit than you previously thought). I know it's a PITA to have to return summat but think of the driver, (s)he's likely to be on shit wages, and you'd be denying them money. Having watched Broke, I feel far more sympathetic towards delivery drivers. The 'gig economy' ought to be illegal, it's exploitation.



It's a fair point, however, the retailer should, and I'm sure does, have the power to have recalled the parcel before it even got this far. 

They reckoned it was already 'on the lorry' before I even got the dispatched email. It may have have been but it's had to go through various hubs to even get this far, they could easily have recalled it. Personally I think it's because they don't want to have to refund the delivery charge themselves, so the tight gits can do one. Well, hopefully, if he insists I have to take it, I will, but only after he convinces me he has no choice.


----------



## binka (Aug 27, 2019)

You're perfectly entitled to refuse the delivery so don't feel bad about it, just make sure you have a proper look at the machine and that you aren't actually signing to accept delivery...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2019)

They have tried to deliver something for one week now, every day. I have asked for it to be dropped with a neighbor at least 4 times but I just get another email each day saying they missed me. They are shite


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gaia said:


> That may very well still happen. Hermes drivers are gig workers paid per delivery and very likely won't get paid for that delivery if you refuse it (yep, Hermes are even more shit than you previously thought). I know it's a PITA to have to return summat but think of the driver, (s)he's likely to be on shit wages, and you'd be denying them money. Having watched Broke, I feel far more sympathetic towards delivery drivers. The 'gig economy' ought to be illegal, it's exploitation.



I work in the gig economy delivering Amazon parcels and it’s absolutely brutal, drivers are basically treat like pack mules.  

I’ve been in this job for just over 2yrs now and it’s getting worse.  When I first started an average daily route would be around 130 parcels, now it’s 200 but I’ve seen some guys going out with over 250 before.  It’s like a slow drip increase in work load hoping you just adjust but new guys rarely stay once they gets passed the honeymoon stage of smaller ‘nursery’ routes - I think the drop out rate is over 50% for new drivers.

I could go on forever but I’ll conclude by saying that I find it amazing that the level of exploitation that exists in this field of work continues unabated year after year.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 20, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I work in the gig economy delivering Amazon parcels and it’s absolutely brutal, drivers are basically treat like pack mules.
> 
> I’ve been in this job for just over 2yrs now and it’s getting worse.  When I first started an average daily route would be around 130 parcels, now it’s 200 but I’ve seen some guys going out with over 250 before.  It’s like a slow drip increase in work load hoping you just adjust but new guys rarely stay once they gets passed the honeymoon stage of smaller ‘nursery’ routes - I think the drop out rate is over 50% for new drivers.
> 
> I could go on forever but I’ll conclude by saying that I find it amazing that the level of exploitation that exists in this field of work continues unabated year after year.



Horrible. Do you at least earn more for more parcels?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I work in the gig economy delivering Amazon parcels and it’s absolutely brutal, drivers are basically treat like pack mules.
> 
> I’ve been in this job for just over 2yrs now and it’s getting worse.  When I first started an average daily route would be around 130 parcels, now it’s 200 but I’ve seen some guys going out with over 250 before.  It’s like a slow drip increase in work load hoping you just adjust but new guys rarely stay once they gets passed the honeymoon stage of smaller ‘nursery’ routes - I think the drop out rate is over 50% for new drivers.
> 
> I could go on forever but I’ll conclude by saying that I find it amazing that the level of exploitation that exists in this field of work continues unabated year after year.



Yeah, I know someone that did it for a while, he gave up when it got to around 150 packages a day, it's shit, hope you can find a way to escape it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 20, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I work in the gig economy delivering Amazon parcels and it’s absolutely brutal, drivers are basically treat like pack mules.
> 
> I’ve been in this job for just over 2yrs now and it’s getting worse.  When I first started an average daily route would be around 130 parcels, now it’s 200 but I’ve seen some guys going out with over 250 before.  It’s like a slow drip increase in work load hoping you just adjust but new guys rarely stay once they gets passed the honeymoon stage of smaller ‘nursery’ routes - I think the drop out rate is over 50% for new drivers.
> 
> I could go on forever but I’ll conclude by saying that I find it amazing that the level of exploitation that exists in this field of work continues unabated year after year.



Is that with supplying your "own" van and the fuel ?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Horrible. Do you at least earn more for more parcels?



Unfortunately not.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 20, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Is that with supplying your "own" van and the fuel ?



I have my own van as it’s cheaper than using an agency one who charge £175 per week.  The logistics agency I work for have a designated fuel station to use for diesel fill ups which is free as Amazon reimburse them for fuel used on their routes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 20, 2019)

its ben delivered to a neighbour apparently. no number but he / she is called eggelon.

FFS


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Did my first shift yesterday delivering 210 parcels, I returned 17 parcels that I couldn’t deliver (nobody home or neighbour to leave with etc), didn’t get home till after 8pm.

Woke up this morning to text off boss going mental that I returned too many parcels stating I should consider whether I am capable of doing the job.

Fucks sake


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Did my first shift yesterday delivering 210 parcels, I returned 17 parcels that I couldn’t deliver (nobody home or neighbour to leave with etc), didn’t get home till after 8pm.
> 
> Woke up this morning to text off boss going mental that I returned too many parcels stating I should consider whether I am capable of doing the job.
> 
> Fucks sake


Cunts


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 29, 2019)

Christ. Any other driving jobs you could jump to, taxi or anything? Mate of mine does taxi work, he does all the council school runs and that, earn a bit less than doing nights in town etc but can actually have a family life with it, he tells me earns a couple of grand a month after costs and tax


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Did my first shift yesterday delivering 210 parcels, I returned 17 parcels that I couldn’t deliver (nobody home or neighbour to leave with etc), didn’t get home till after 8pm.
> 
> Woke up this morning to text off boss going mental that I returned too many parcels stating I should consider whether I am capable of doing the job.
> 
> Fucks sake



That is crazy.  How long is the shift meant to be?


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> Christ. Any other driving jobs you could jump to, taxi or anything? Mate of mine does taxi work, he does all the council school runs and that, earn a bit less than doing nights in town etc but can actually have a family life with it, he tells me earns a couple of grand a month after costs and tax



I’ve just been thinking of taxi work.  A couple of former Amazon drivers moved into taxi work so it could be relatively quick to get into if I’m given the kick by my current boss, though I’m expecting to be dropped from work for a couple of days next week which is the usual form of discipline when boss isn’t happy with you.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 29, 2019)

agricola said:


> That is crazy.  How long is the shift meant to be?



Amazon claim all routes are planned for 9hrs from leaving depot to returning.  The reality is much different.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Did my first shift yesterday delivering 210 parcels, I returned 17 parcels that I couldn’t deliver (nobody home or neighbour to leave with etc), didn’t get home till after 8pm.
> 
> Woke up this morning to text off boss going mental that I returned too many parcels stating I should consider whether I am capable of doing the job.
> 
> Fucks sake


This is why we have viral videos to delivery personnel throwing parcels onto balconies and through windows n shit.
The reality is people aren't always in, can't even plan to be in when delivery estimates are often finger in the air. 
I planned a purchase so it would arrive on my day off. It came 2 days early FFS.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 29, 2019)

Fuck Jeff Bezos and fuck Amazon.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Sending a faulty phone back to Sony and it's supposed to be collected by DPD. Except that once again they've failed to turn up as promised and - if it follows the same pattern as last time -they're unable to reschedule for their non delivery.
> This means that I have to contact the customer unfriendly behemoth that is Sony once again to try and get them to sort it.
> 
> End result - even longer time without my phone. You useless shitehawks, DPD.



Had to order a new battery for my works android device and supplier shipped via DPD.  I wasn’t going to be in for delivery (today as at work and girlfriend was out at her mums) so I changed delivery details via DPD link to their site for parcel to be delivered to neighbour (my parents who live 2 doors away).

Got a ‘sorry we missed you, will try again tomorrow’ text earlier today - DPD didn’t bother attempting to deliver to parents house and parents had waited in for it and not happy.

I know as a delivery driver that drivers can have a shit day and be running late but I understand the frustration of having everything set up for a hassle free delivery to happen only to end up going south (my mother tried to flag down the DPD van as it was pulling away but to no avail).

Have to see what happens tomorrow as I need that new battery asap.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 9, 2019)

Yeah, I had a missed delivery with DPD this week. Delivery was not attempted and the photo sent of where they attempted delivery was not my flat. If it is a certain driver there's zero problems, anybody else and it is always a missed delivery.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 3, 2019)

Has anyone heard of XDP couriers?

I'm expecting a delivery from them (new bed). They sent an email saying if I hadn't heard from them within 5 days then to contact them.

Their live chat is offline.

The email address they give bounces back.

Their phone line isn't being picked up, no matter when I ring or my position in the queue - the phone line says everyone is busy.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 5, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Has anyone heard of XDP couriers?
> 
> I'm expecting a delivery from them (new bed). They sent an email saying if I hadn't heard from them within 5 days then to contact them.
> 
> ...


Finally heard from them. Despite delivery being by tomorrow, they phoned to say the first day they can arrange delivery is 10th. And they won't book it in for the next day I'm available for a delivery which is the 20th.

They tried  to claim they'd only had it a day when it's been sat in the depot since Tuesday afternoon. Apparently that day doesn't count because the lorries gets loaded at 7am.

I'm fully prepared for it to be refunded at this point. 

I'm starting to think that their 1.4 star review on yelp is overrated.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I'm starting to think that their 1.4 star review on yelp is overrated.



I take it yelp is one of those sites where the minimum number of stars is 1.

Meaning they actually have 0.4 stars out of 4.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 5, 2019)

Still too high


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2019)

Got back to find the dustbin man standing with a parcel from Herpes that had been dumped on top of the bin (they were next door when the herpes man chucked it over the gate).

Luckily nowt broken ! the bin man says their driver will email me the dash cam footage tonight, so I can "prove" the care of delivery ...


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> Got back to find the dustbin man standing with a parcel from Herpes that had been dumped on top of the bin (they were next door when the herpes man chucked it over the gate).
> 
> Luckily nowt broken ! the bin man says their driver will email me the dash cam footage tonight, so I can "prove" the care of delivery ...


Thank you. I was just finding myself mildly tempted back to Herpes after their last delivery disaster, and you have helped me regain my resolve. Never again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 5, 2019)

UPS have delivered three things to the wrong places in the last couple of weeks - once to my address when I'd sent it to an access point, and now two things to a (different and inconvenient) access point when I'd had one redirected and the other I didn't even have a chance to redirect. The last two I didn't get any notifications for, either.

They have a super anal tracking system so at least I was able to find out where the things went, I suppose.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 5, 2019)

Last Wednesday I followed a Hermes driver who was leaving parcels on doorsteps in the rain accompanied by cards shoved into the door jam rather than through the letter box. I knocked on the people's doors, 3 out of the 4 were in and were only too happy to get there packages in out of the wet; the fourth person wasn't there so I moved their parcel to a safe dry place and left them a note explaining what I'd done. This is why you pay by the hour not by the packet; I hope people remember this when we strike against Royal Mail.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Last Wednesday I followed a Hermes driver who was leaving parcels on doorsteps in the rain accompanied by cards shoved into the door jam rather than through the letter box. I knocked on the people's doors, 3 out of the 4 were in and were only too happy to get there packages in out of the wet; the fourth person wasn't there so I moved their parcel to a safe dry place and left them a note explaining what I'd done. This is why you pay by the hour not by the packet; I hope people remember this when we strike against Royal Mail.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Bloody hell, if I did that I’d be sacked in a heartbeat- it’s a delivery offence known in the Amazon delivery world as ‘doorstepping’.  However, fwiu Hermes have quite relaxed rules for delivering in as much as they allow the driver to leave parcels in ‘safe spaces’ at drivers discretion.  

Very good of you to look out for your neighbours parcels though.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 5, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> UPS have delivered three things to the wrong places in the last couple of weeks - once to my address when I'd sent it to an access point, and now two things to a (different and inconvenient) access point when I'd had one redirected and the other I didn't even have a chance to redirect. The last two I didn't get any notifications for, either.
> 
> They have a super anal tracking system so at least I was able to find out where the things went, I suppose.



Surprising to hear that as UPS are usually quite professional.

When I got home today my next door neighbour asked if I’d taken a parcel in for her (obviously I hadn’t as just got Bk and girlfriend was still at work).

Neighbour had got home to find a Parcelforce card thru her door with notice ‘left with neighbour’ but no house number .

She ended up knocking on every house in our cul-de-sac before striking lucky.  Apparently her parcel contained a £200 pair of Ugg boots, a Xmas present for her daughter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2019)

Watched "Sorry We Missed You" last night. Like a lot of Loach, it's not always easy watching, but it's a good film.

Really is an abhorrent state of affairs


----------



## xenon (Dec 5, 2019)

Yodel today. I wanted it left with my neighbour. Instead the tracking shows it was delivered to my flat and signed for by someone I don't know and neither do the neighbours I've asked. No card left.

I'll try buzzing a few other nearby flats tomorrow, or hope the signee buzzes here.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Watched "Sorry We Missed You" last night. Like a lot of Loach, it's not always easy watching, but it's a good film.
> 
> Really is an abhorrent state of affairs



I can’t bring myself to watch it tbh.  I will at some point, just not right now, got to stay in a positive mindset at the moment and doing good so far with new driving agency, good bunch and way more professional than my other firm, plus better routes (Teeside).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I can’t bring myself to watch it tbh.  I will at some point, just not right now, got to stay in a positive mindset at the moment and doing good so far with new driving agency, good bunch and way more professional than my other firm, plus better routes (Teeside).


Yeah, it's certainly not the most fun watch, can imagine it'd only be worse if you're in a similar position yourself. Would be interested in your perspective, though; read a couple of reviews from drivers, one said "this is basically a documentary".

It's even set in the north-east, too.

As I've said elsewhere, I don't use Amazon any more, but certainly get my fair share of deliveries, though thankfully (?) most of it comes via RM. Did make me question things, though: started thinking "I should buy less stuff online" so not to support the system, but then realised that drivers need the money that comes with each delivery.

Shite.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, it's certainly not the most fun watch, can imagine it'd only be worse if you're in a similar position yourself. Would be interested in your perspective, though; read a couple of reviews from drivers, one said "this is basically a documentary".
> 
> It's even set in the north-east, too.
> 
> ...



The film is based on the true life story of a DPD driver who died after missing hospital appointments - DPD used to fine drivers £150 per day they were off work due to sickness etc if they couldn’t arrange cover themselves - that is the biggest difference between Amazon, Yodel, DHL etc drivers  than DPD who were the only delivery firm (afaik) to impose those ridiculous daily fines.

Ive mentioned back in this thread that I turned down working at DPD for this very reason.

I don’t think DPD fine drivers now after this tragedy but I’d guess there are many other elements within this film that are generic amongst all delivery driving jobs.

But yeah, the gig economy in general, not just delivery drivers need a total rehaul.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 11, 2019)

And UPS slamdunk their way in with an excellent bureaucracy/ineptitude/inflexibility combo. I ordered a fake Christmas tree from Wayfair...

First, the email from the supplier - "You're item is coming tomorrow (10th)!", then a notification from their delivery partner, UPS, to tell me the item will arrive on the 10th, and inviting me to redirect it to a neighbour or a "UPS Delivery Point". Unable to sleep at 0400 that morning (nothing to do with the item arriving), and working in Pembroke the next day, I use the UPS website to change my delivery to the UPS Delivery Point in Pembroke.

My work finishes sooner than expected, and I check the delivery update. It's still due for "before end of day" on 10th, at the Delivery Point. I dither around for a couple of hours, regularly checking the status, which does not change. Eventually, I can dither no longer, and decide to head home, popping into the Delivery Point on the way.

Where I am assured that UPS have already made their drop for that day (I check my delivery status, it's *still* saying "by end of day today" ), and leave, somewhat irritated, and working out how best to arrange things to collect the parcel.

As I am driving home, an update pings in - all of a sudden, and with no explanation, my due delivery date is now "by end of day" on the 11th. Fucking marvellous. But it's a bit of a moot point, as I am in Haverfordwest on the 11th, and since there appears to be no way to update the delivery target, it looks like I'm stuck with it turning up at Pembroke. Ah well, I can wait a day; I'm back in Pembroke on Thursday, albeit with little time to grab parcels, but I'll manage it somehow, and make a note to keep my "Government Photo ID" handy for collection, WTF?

Wednesday dawns, and I commence my peregrinations, up the coast towards St Davids, and back down again to Haverfordwest. As I arrive in Haverfordwest, another email from UPS pings in - this one's a "Delivery Exception Report", and says that a) they've made a failed delivery to my home address, and b) that the package cannot be delivered to a Delivery Point, no explanation given. I am, by now, beginning to become quite irritated - I've had about 15 emails from UPS, none of them conveying any accurate or meaningful information, and (I note) with no way of actually getting back in touch with them other than via an "automated assistant" which just keeps telling me irrelevant nonsense.

I arrive back home to find, sure enough, a "we tried to deliver" docket in the (unused and locked - I only access it by forcing it open with a screwdriver) mailbox by my front door, which hardly anybody uses. Which informs me that they will endeavour to make delivery on the next business day. During which I shall be in Pembroke. Their third (and, I believe, final) attempt will take place on Friday...when I shall be in Pembroke, Haverfordwest, and Narberth.

By dint of battling through the UPS website, I found some kind of complaint/advice form, and began to fill it in. 

Now, I admit, my patience and tolerance of UPS were starting to run a bit short by this time, so maybe I was a) somewhat less tolerant than my usual easy-going self, and b) a little prolix in my description of their cock-ups to date (which, TBF, did require quite a bit of verbiage to describe), but I was particularly enraged when I found that the little box they provide in which to enter details of the complaint only takes 1,000 characters. By which time I'd got to about the third delivery update. They got a somewhat pithier version. Though not as pithy as their (promised within 24 hours) response, which is pithy to the point of non-existence. And, of course, there's no proper email address on which to contact them.
So it's just a question of whether I wait for UPS to return the parcel to Wayfair as undeliverable, or whether I spike their guns by completing returns paperwork for Wayfair, but not actually returning the item on the basis that I haven't actually received it yet.

I can understand the tribulations of operating a delivery operation, but UPS seem to have pulled off the double of producing a monstrously cumbersome and bureaucratic system, which DOESN'T ACTUALLY WORK .

I shall be sure to let Wayfair know that, all the time they're using UPS as their delivery partner, I shan't be ordering stuff from them again - they could be the best firm in the world, selling the best goods for the cheapest price, but if I can't actually get my hands on the bloody stuff...

Meanwhile, on a recommendation, I went to Tesco. Where I found a perfectly reasonable, if slightly less posh, fake Christmas tree reduced by 50% from its original £50 selling price. And then reduced by a further 50%. So I have a Christmas tree, for £12.50. Sorry Wayfair, you lost this one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2019)

existentialist, that's one hell of an auto-rant, mate. 

Is it just me that never has problems with deliveries?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

existentialist said:


> And UPS slamdunk their way in with an excellent bureaucracy/ineptitude/inflexibility combo. I ordered a fake Christmas tree from Wayfair...


This is not the only thing I've heard about UPS recently, apart from my experience of them messing up three parcels for me in the last couple of weeks (as above). They now seem to have a complete disconnect between their web system and where anyone actually tries to deliver anything. You do what the fuck you like on the website (once you find out how it works) but it doesn't seem to filter down to anyone delivering the actual parcels, which go to some random choice between the target address and an Access Point kind of near you maybe.

Previously they have been reliable if hard to deal with - at least if you managed to make a change you could be sure that they would send it to that address. But now it's meaningless. I will be avoiding them personally in future. It's now come to the point where I have to ask who packages are being sent with before placing an order.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

existentialist said:


> And UPS slamdunk their way in with an excellent bureaucracy/ineptitude/inflexibility combo. I ordered a fake Christmas tree from Wayfair...
> 
> First, the email from the supplier - "You're item is coming tomorrow (10th)!", then a notification from their delivery partner, UPS, to tell me the item will arrive on the 10th, and inviting me to redirect it to a neighbour or a "UPS Delivery Point". Unable to sleep at 0400 that morning (nothing to do with the item arriving), and working in Pembroke the next day, I use the UPS website to change my delivery to the UPS Delivery Point in Pembroke.
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

It's a bit worrying tbh given that UPS is a big company, this is literally what they do, it used to work, and now it just... doesn't. If a delivery company's internal logistics systems aren't in sync, if drivers are getting different information to the data the website and the notification systems are working from, well, what's the point of them?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 11, 2019)

Standing joke in the workshop is the normal speed of delivery from one supplier of consumables (such things as abrasives etc).
If we see their rep before 15:00 then the order often arrives the following morning before 10:00. What's more important is that it is usually correct.
The stuff arrives via various couriers, usually DPD & UPS.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's a bit worrying tbh given that UPS is a big company, this is literally what they do, it used to work, and now it just... doesn't. If a delivery company's internal logistics systems aren't in sync, if drivers are getting different information to the data the website and the notification systems are working from, well, what's the point of them?



Yeah,  DPD seem to be the same, I tried to redirect a parcel to my parents address via their site and it’s seemed to lag by 24hrs before it updated the info through to the delivery driver.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah,  DPD seem to be the same, I tried to redirect a parcel to my parents address via their site and it’s seemed to lag by 24hrs before it updated the info through to the delivery driver.



Seems a pretty blatant way of deterring re-directs.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 11, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's a bit worrying tbh given that UPS is a big company, this is literally what they do, it used to work, and now it just... doesn't. If a delivery company's internal logistics systems aren't in sync, if drivers are getting different information to the data the website and the notification systems are working from, well, what's the point of them?


I think it's this that grates on me the most - I'd almost prefer a company that provided no information than one that provides inaccurate information.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> Seems a pretty blatant way of deterring re-directs.



Just seems pointless for any delivery company to offer a re-direct service if it doesn’t actually follow through but just cause customer frustration.

One probably unknown service that Amazon offer is what’s know to us drivers as a customer ‘escalation’ - basically if the customer wasn’t home at time of delivery and it couldn’t be left with a neighbour etc, customer can contact Amazon and get driver to drop everything and go immediately to the escalated address to make delivery.

Don’t tell anyone though


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Just seems pointless for any delivery company to offer a re-direct service if it doesn’t actually follow through but just cause customer frustration.
> 
> One probably unknown service that Amazon offer is what’s know to us drivers as a customer ‘escalation’ - basically if the customer wasn’t home at time of delivery and it couldn’t be left with a neighbour etc, customer can contact Amazon and get driver to drop everything and go immediately to the escalated address to make delivery.
> 
> Don’t tell anyone though



Hmmm.  Seems like certain parties could create absolute havoc for a tax avoiding conglomerate if they were to mis-use such a clause in a creative manner...


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> Hmmm.  Seems like certain parties could create absolute havoc for a tax avoiding conglomerate if they were to mis-use such a clause in a creative manner...





I think you’ve got to plead with Amazon that it’s imperative you receive your parcels pronto as it’s very rare they agree to escalate.  I’ve only had to do two escalations in they years I’ve delivered with Amazon but when it happens it’s quite the event as though Bezos himself has given the green light.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, I've found an address to write to Wayfair on, and have given them the whole sorry story. And observed that, in the circumstances, I don't expect to be asked to pay return delivery fees, since it seems unlikely I'll get the item in any case. We'll see what happens.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I think you’ve got to plead with Amazon that it’s imperative you receive your parcels pronto as it’s very rare they agree to escalate.  I’ve only had to do two escalations in they years I’ve delivered with Amazon but when it happens it’s quite the event as though Bezos himself has given the green light.



I guess if you were delivering important medical supplies it might happen.  Though I don’t tend to buy such things from Amazon.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> I guess if you were delivering important medical supplies it might happen.  Though I don’t tend to buy such things from Amazon.



Think the most recent escalation I did was due to parcels containing birthday presents for customers kids - which is fair enough and a genuine enough reason in my books.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

I mean I don't work in logistics, but I am a software architect, and I know that having a consistent multi-layered view of status in these cases is absolutely vital, and if that breaks down, either your original system was a massive hack job that needed constant manual work to keep it updated which breaks down under pressure (perfectly possible) or something has gone seriously wrong on a technical basis. Whatever has happened, you're fucked if your business is delivering shit and different people in your company think the shit is going to different places.

Well, you're not necessarily fucked, people put up with it because delivery is so bad these days. But I would be really embarrassed if that was a system I was involved with.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh!  An architect!

I’m more of a software plumber.  If plumbers were only allowed to use duct tape.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 11, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean I don't work in logistics, but I am a software architect, and I know that having a consistent multi-layered view of status in these cases is absolutely vital, and if that breaks down, either your original system was a massive hack job that needed constant manual work to keep it updated which breaks down under pressure (perfectly possible) or something has gone seriously wrong on a technical basis. Whatever has happened, you're fucked if your business is delivering shit and different people in your company think the shit is going to different places.
> 
> Well, you're not necessarily fucked, people put up with it because delivery is so bad these days. But I would be really embarrassed if that was a system I was involved with.



With Amazon, you can track the driver in real time when he is ten stops away from you but recently customers have told me that their tracking showed me 30miles away up till when I’m on their doorstep - so maybe it’s this time of year and system overload with all delivery firms trying to keep up?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> Ooh!  An architect!
> 
> I’m more of a software plumber.  If plumbers were only allowed to use duct tape.


Architect is when you lay out how the system should be organised. Engineer is when you have to build the system and make it work despite the twat of an architect said who clearly has no idea about how software actually operates. Plumber is when you have to fix the stupid shit that the engineers built without knowing how systems even work in production. Also you have a big moustache and a cap.

(I do all three to be fair but "architect" is the one with the biggest salary potentially attached so obviously that's on my linkedin.)


----------



## existentialist (Dec 11, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I mean I don't work in logistics, but I am a software architect, and I know that having a consistent multi-layered view of status in these cases is absolutely vital, and if that breaks down, either your original system was a massive hack job that needed constant manual work to keep it updated which breaks down under pressure (perfectly possible) or something has gone seriously wrong on a technical basis. Whatever has happened, you're fucked if your business is delivering shit and different people in your company think the shit is going to different places.
> 
> Well, you're not necessarily fucked, people put up with it because delivery is so bad these days. But I would be really embarrassed if that was a system I was involved with.


I agree, you're not fucked . But it does seem to me that there is quite a big disconnection in many online suppliers between themselves and their delivery *partners*. The reality is that an online company is going to stand or fall by the quality of the delivery service, given that the latter is a significant part of the customer's experience. A company can have an excellent shop window/website, but if the delivery logistics are poor, that will count for nothing in the long run.

You mentioned earlier about checking with companies who they used for deliveries, and I can remember, over 20 years ago, doing this with Action (computer parts supplier), whose preferred courier, CityLink, was the byword in shoddy delivery practice. I eventually, having told them repeatedly that I wouldn't do business with them unless they used a different delivery company, stopped placing orders with them...and I was doing a fair bit of that kind of business. I seem to recall that - presumably quite unconnected to my withdrawal of custom  - they did switch to another courier, probably DPD who, back then at least, seemed to be a bit of a breath of fresh air.

And I said to Wayfair, in my email to them, that I would not be using companies who use UPS as their delivery partner - I don't suppose it will cut any ice, but it was something I felt I needed to say.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 11, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Just seems pointless for any delivery company to offer a re-direct service if it doesn’t actually follow through but just cause customer frustration.
> 
> One probably unknown service that Amazon offer is what’s know to us drivers as a customer ‘escalation’ - basically if the customer wasn’t home at time of delivery and it couldn’t be left with a neighbour etc, customer can contact Amazon and get driver to drop everything and go immediately to the escalated address to make delivery.
> 
> Don’t tell anyone though


I'm still waiting for a parcel that was supposed to be delivered by amazon on Saturday. Didn't try me. Didn't deliver to my neighbour. I think it's lost.

They brought another parcel, just not that one.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2019)

Update. UPS have just emailed me to say they've delivered my item. To the delivery point that they told me yesterday they could not deliver it to. Apparently, it'll be there until 22nd December. So I'll leave it there until 22nd December, whereupon they can send it back to the consignor. Who hasn't replied to the email I sent them yesterday, but I'm getting used to my emails not being replied to


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2019)

...and then UPS went and delivered the fucking thing to my neighbour anyway. Only I think the vendor has given me a refund .

There has not been one step in this whole process, short of losing the package altogether, that UPS have failed to fuck up on. Massive props to them


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)

existentialist said:


> ...and then UPS went and delivered the fucking thing to my neighbour anyway. Only I think the vendor has given me a refund .
> 
> There has not been one step in this whole process, short of losing the package altogether, that UPS have failed to fuck up on. Massive props to them



Lol, so you’ve got a free tree, all thanks to UPS.

We ordered (I say we but mean the girlfriend) a console table off Wayfair and it arrived with no issue, but one of the drawers had the slightest of slight marks on it so the gf emailed Wayfair who said they’d sent a new one out.  We thought they meant a new drawer to replace the ‘damaged’one but no, they sent out an entire new console table.

Then gf emailed Wayfair asking when they were going to collect the original console table but they told her to just keep it!

She sold it on a local Facebook selling page the following week!


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 16, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> I'm still waiting for a parcel that was supposed to be delivered by amazon on Saturday. Didn't try me. Didn't deliver to my neighbour. I think it's lost.
> 
> They brought another parcel, just not that one.



What is the status of the parcel you are waiting for showing on your account? (Delivered to customer)?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> What is the status of the parcel you are waiting for showing on your account? (Delivered to customer)?


At depot. I told them I can't accept delivery before 20th now. It should have come the week before last.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2019)

Marty1 


ETA: sorry, my Amazon parcel is showing as was expected by 7th December. I think it's lost.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 16, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Marty1
> 
> 
> ETA: sorry, my Amazon parcel is showing as was expected by 7th December. I think it's lost.



Im a bit confused - does your parcel show that Amazon have it at a depot?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Im a bit confused - does your parcel show that Amazon have it at a depot?


No, I was getting confused with another delivery (it's early).

Amazon just show it as Customer rescheduled delivery for 7th December (clearly passed).


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 16, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> No, I was getting confused with another delivery (it's early).
> 
> Amazon just show it as Customer rescheduled delivery for 7th December (clearly passed).



Yeah, that’s definitely lost in the system I’d say.

I’d suggest contacting Amazon or (maybe easier) just cancel the order then reorder.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 16, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, that’s definitely lost in the system I’d say.
> 
> I’d suggest contacting Amazon or (maybe easier) just cancel the order then reorder.


Thanks, will do that. Cheers for the help


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2019)

The DPD "prohibited items" list is truly something to behold... 

Prohibited & restricted items | DPD local Online


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2019)

OH ordered some cleaning materials / equipment.
Finally got a call yesterday, the delivery driver was at a nearby landmark building, unable to find the address (almost a mile away). I know it is a rural area ...
It is only 10 days late.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2019)

existentialist said:


> The DPD "prohibited items" list is truly something to behold...
> 
> Prohibited & restricted items | DPD local Online



That's just about anything that might be wanted (apart from a few of the items that are a bit animal in nature).
Plastic or books !


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> That's just about anything that might be wanted (apart from a few of the items that are a bit animal in nature).
> Plastic or books !


It's astonishing. The only reason I could think is that you'd have to lie (I just lied), and then if any claim arose, they could disallow it. But that seems pretty Machiavellian...


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 18, 2019)

existentialist said:


> It's astonishing. The only reason I could think is that you'd have to lie (I just lied), and then if any claim arose, they could disallow it. But that seems pretty Machiavellian...



I got refused by the post office for sending an android phone battery back to supplier, I was astonished to be told by the clerk that it was a prohibited item (she was sympathetic) - so I just went to another post office about a mile away and lied about package contents (said it was a usb cable) and supplier received faulty battery back the next day (Royal Mail special delivery service).

Pretty bizarre stuff as the original clerk did tell me that the battery could only be sent if it was part of a phone, not separated   

Edit: supplier shipped replacement battery by DPD.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I got refused by the post office for sending an android phone battery back to supplier, I was astonished to be told by the clerk that it was a prohibited item (she was sympathetic) - so I just went to another post office about a mile away and lied about package contents (said it was a usb cable) and supplier received faulty battery back the next day (Royal Mail special delivery service).
> 
> Pretty bizarre stuff as the original clerk did tell me that the battery could only be sent if it was part of a phone, not separated


I do understand the lithium ion thing - they really can be lethal - although the "not in a device" thing is bizarre. And there's a lot on that list which is common sense - infectious materials, human flesh, etc. I can even see why they might be reluctant on perfume, given the flammability of alcohol. But a lot of the stuff on that list is, frankly, weird. "Art"? "Clothing"?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2019)

existentialist said:


> And there's a lot on that list which is common sense - infectious materials, human flesh, etc. I can even see why they might be reluctant on perfume, given the flammability of alcohol. But a lot of the stuff on that list is, frankly, weird. "Art"? "Clothing"?


Innit? As StoneRoad says, it's almost anything people would actually want delivered! And it's hard to see past it being a cynical way of getting out of liability for anything (except books, apparently! ).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 18, 2019)

It did occur to me that the system for filtering by location may be broken, as it doesn't seem to matter which country you pick, so it is displaying everything. Will take a look at the code.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It did occur to me that the system for filtering by location may be broken, as it doesn't seem to matter which country you pick, so it is displaying everything. Will take a look at the code.


I was wondering; I only looked at UK, but did notice that seemingly nothing changed (although I didn't go through it line by bloody line!  ).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 18, 2019)

The refusing to transport kayaks is sensible though, a policy the new Tory government could run with there.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2019)

I've just had a reminder from UPS. To remind you, this is about the parcel they could ONLY deliver to me, and could not redirect, and which was left last Friday with a neighbour, no signature, and which currently resides, unopened, in my living room...



> Reminder: Your package will be returned if not picked up at UPS Access Point by 12/22/2019. Reply STOP t o cancel msgs



So that should be interesting, then


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 18, 2019)

I remember hearing on one these consumer programs, at the end, almost as an afterthought - the expert they'd invited on said that this additional 'insurance' against loss was the next 'scandal' waiting to happen. I wasn't sure if they were implying that it is completely spurious because any claim for a loss of parcel should already be included in the initial price you pay, since you are paying for a service? Or that the websites are all too happy to recommend you pay additional money to 'insure' your package up to the value you input but fail to let you know when you describe what it is, that their really long list of exclusions to claiming prohibits you from claiming for loss in the event it did go missing!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2019)

pinkychukkles said:


> I remember hearing on one these consumer programs, at the end, almost as an afterthought - the expert they'd invited on said that this additional 'insurance' against loss was the next 'scandal' waiting to happen. I wasn't sure if they were implying that it is completely spurious because any claim for a loss of parcel should already be included in the initial price you pay, since you are paying for a service? Or that the websites are all too happy to recommend you pay additional money to 'insure' your package up to the value you input but fail to let you know when you describe what it is, that their really long list of exclusions to claiming prohibits you from claiming for loss in the event it did go missing!


Yes, it does seem like a rather convenient way of offloading liability for anything they cock up (and boy, do they cock up).


----------



## hegley (Dec 18, 2019)

Useful and informative ...


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2019)

my dpd parcel with my new boots in has been delivered! To someone named Pritchard apparently. I'm 27th in the queue to text chat about it.


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2019)

They delivered it to a neighbour 1.5 miles away


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2019)

bimble said:


> They delivered it to a neighbour 1.5 miles away


RAGE 

I'd go back to the supplier, and say your goods have been misdelivered. They are the only ones with any power in this situation. There's no fucking way you should be expected to schlep a mile and a half to collect your items.


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2019)

Did do that - and am told the boots are coming back here . Very silly.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 19, 2019)

StoneRoad said:


> OH ordered some cleaning materials / equipment.
> Finally got a call yesterday, the delivery driver was at a nearby landmark building, unable to find the address (almost a mile away). I know it is a rural area ...
> It is only 10 days late.


And on unpacking most of the kit was damaged - although most of that was down to bad packing by the sender. OH is on the case !


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 19, 2019)

Seriously, online shopping is a complete shitshow now - you often don't have a choice about ordering online anyway and you feel hugely lucky if what you ordered arrives at approximately the time it was promised and hasn't been given to some random bloke in another city or left in the recycling. Meanwhile the people doing the delivery get paid less and have to work under Nazi regulations, let alone those in the warehouses. O brave new world.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry if this pisses anyone off, but I've never had any real problems.

DPD are great around here, I always get a text with a 2 hour delivery window, and they always keep to that. Small orders from  Amazon, I always get delivered to the local Sub-Post Office, in case I am not in & because they get a fee for handling it. 

Any big items, I ensure when ordering that I'll be home all day for the delivery day - most recent was a new TV for mother, ordered from Richer Sounds, they were using a courier company that I had never heard of before. It went as planned, text the evening before confirming delivery next day, text in the morning confirming a 2 hour delivery slot, and even better, the promised phone call an hour before delivery confirming the actual delivery time, +/- 10 minutes, fucking spot on service.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry if this pisses anyone off, but I've never had any real problems.
> 
> DPD are great around here, I always get a text with a 2 hour delivery window, and they always keep to that. Small orders from  Amazon, I always get delivered to the local Sub-Post Office, in case I am not in & because they get a fee for handling it.
> 
> Any big items, I ensure when ordering that I'll be home all day for the delivery day - most recent was a new TV for mother, ordered from Richer Sounds, they were using a courier company that I had never heard of before. It went as planned, text the evening before confirming delivery next day, text in the morning confirming a 2 hour delivery slot, and even better, the promised phone call an hour before delivery confirming the actual delivery time, +/- 10 minutes, fucking spot on service.


You poor sweet child.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seriously, online shopping is a complete shitshow now - you often don't have a choice about ordering online anyway and you feel hugely lucky if what you ordered arrives at approximately the time it was promised and hasn't been given to some random bloke in another city or left in the recycling. Meanwhile the people doing the delivery get paid less and have to work under Nazi regulations, let alone those in the warehouses. O brave new world.



1000 new jobs slaves available at new Amazon depot at Darlington.

Might have been more but Amazon are using advanced robotics.

Amazon recruiting for 1,000 Darlington jobs after confirming new centre

Amazon’s growth is showing no signs of stopping


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2019)

bimble said:


> They delivered it to a neighbour 1.5 miles away



This time of year many courier firms take on new rookie drivers to cope with Xmas peak volume, so may be the case that an inexperienced driver made your non delivery.

Couple of days ago I had to take an entire route off a new driver for my driving agency.  Poor lad was his first day and his wife called him asking him to come home as she’d locked herself out the house, so by the time I’d got to him he’d hardly delivered anything and had used all his battery up on his phone.  Turned out that he’d posted some smaller packages through the wrong letterbox/addresses from the few he had delivered.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 19, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> 1000 new jobs slaves available at new Amazon depot at Darlington.
> 
> Might have been more but Amazon are using advanced robotics.
> 
> ...


An Amazon warehouse is a reverse cyborg. Instead of a human brain controlling a robot body, it's a robot brain controlling a body made out of humans.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry if this pisses anyone off, but I've never had any real problems.
> 
> DPD are great around here, I always get a text with a 2 hour delivery window, and they always keep to that. Small orders from  Amazon, I always get delivered to the local Sub-Post Office, in case I am not in & because they get a fee for handling it.
> 
> Any big items, I ensure when ordering that I'll be home all day for the delivery day - most recent was a new TV for mother, ordered from Richer Sounds, they were using a courier company that I had never heard of before. It went as planned, text the evening before confirming delivery next day, text in the morning confirming a 2 hour delivery slot, and even better, the promised phone call an hour before delivery confirming the actual delivery time, +/- 10 minutes, fucking spot on service.


DPD were excellent when I lived in Pembroke. I think a lot depends on the driver, and on the setup locally - but mainly the driver.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> An Amazon warehouse is a reverse cyborg. Instead of a human brain controlling a robot body, it's a robot brain controlling a body made out of humans.



It’s all about the algorithms/machine learning.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 19, 2019)

existentialist said:


> DPD were excellent when I lived in Pembroke. I think a lot depends on the driver, and on the setup locally - but mainly the driver.


The systems for all of the courier companies mitigate against having "a driver", because they want all of the elements to be interchangeable and disposable. For as long as you're lucky enough to have one person doing deliveries for an area who knows how everything works it's great, but it's actively against corporate policy.

This isn't restricted to delivery companies of course, it covers all of the jobs of everyone reading this thread.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 19, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The systems for all of the courier companies mitigate against having "a driver", because they want all of the elements to be interchangeable and disposable. For as long as you're lucky enough to have one person doing deliveries for an area who knows how everything works it's great, but it's actively against corporate policy.
> 
> This isn't restricted to delivery companies of course, it covers all of the jobs of everyone reading this thread.


That may be harder to implement in far-flung parts - certainly, nearly all my DPD deliveries in Pembroke were made by the same bloke.

I've never seen the DPD driver(s) for Laugharne


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Wonder how long before these things take over.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seriously, online shopping is a complete shitshow now - you often don't have a choice about ordering online anyway and you feel hugely lucky if what you ordered arrives at approximately the time it was promised and hasn't been given to some random bloke in another city or left in the recycling. Meanwhile the people doing the delivery get paid less and have to work under Nazi regulations, let alone those in the warehouses. O brave new world.



I barely use ebay anymore because its nearly always sketchy firms either in China or sending via courier.


----------



## Dawn Crescendo (Dec 21, 2019)

The roads are cluttered by these parcels couriers and they often cause serious problems whilst either parked up (all too often blocking a pavement) or circling around trying to find the place the package is addressed to. Back in the 1960s there was little competition. All you had were a couple of parcels couriers and good old Royal Mail yet  usually you would post off your order (and payment) by Royal Mail. Often you could post until late evening. The order would arrive at the company the following morning and you would receive what you had ordered the day after. These days you have the internet and other methods of rapid ordering and payment. Yes it often takes several days or even weeks before your order is received.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Dawn Crescendo said:


> The roads are cluttered by these parcels couriers and they often cause serious problems whilst either parked up (all too often blocking a pavement) or circling around trying to find the place the package is addressed to. Back in the 1960s there was little competition. All you had were a couple of parcels couriers and good old Royal Mail yet  usually you would post off your order (and payment) by Royal Mail. Often you could post until late evening. The order would arrive at the company the following morning and you would receive what you had ordered the day after. These days you have the internet and other methods of rapid ordering and payment. Yes it often takes several days or even weeks before your order is received.


Where are getting this from? A lot of places offer overnight deliveries, and on my busy main road couriers park without obstructing traffic.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2019)

DPD actually managed to deliver parcels to me reliably for a number of years (usually next day stuff). That came to an end today, when they attempted to deliver stuff to entirely the wrong address. Thanks to modern technology I could see a photo of completely the wrong house on the tracking page, and when I spoke to them about it they had GPS logs which confirmed the error. If only they had used that stuff to get it right in the first place!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 21, 2019)

Dawn Crescendo said:


> The roads are cluttered by these parcels couriers and they often cause serious problems whilst either parked up (all too often blocking a pavement) or circling around trying to find the place the package is addressed to. Back in the 1960s there was little competition. All you had were a couple of parcels couriers and good old Royal Mail yet  usually you would post off your order (and payment) by Royal Mail. Often you could post until late evening. The order would arrive at the company the following morning and you would receive what you had ordered the day after. These days you have the internet and other methods of rapid ordering and payment. Yes it often takes several days or even weeks before your order is received.


I think you may be a tad confused, and have your timelines a little arse-about-face. It wasn't unusual to be waiting the guts of a month for mail order stuff to arrive pre-internet. Next (or same) day delivery is offered by most companies these days.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This isn't restricted to delivery companies of course, it covers all of the jobs of everyone reading this thread.



Do you work for Facebook or something?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2019)

8ball said:


> Do you work for Facebook or something?


You wash your mouth out.


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2019)

DPD twat delivered an iPad for me today. Due to the contents it had to be signed for. 

Before ringing the doorbell the driver opened the door, threw the parcel on the floor loudly, shut the door and then rang the bell. It just makes no sense. WTF was he thinking.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 21, 2019)

Supine said:


> DPD twat delivered an iPad for me today. Due to the contents it had to be signed for.
> 
> Before ringing the doorbell the driver opened the door, threw the parcel on the floor loudly, shut the door and then rang the bell. It just makes no sense. WTF was he thinking.


I'm sure most of those drivers aren't complete cunts IRL, but when you look at the way they're treated and how much they get paid to deliver each package, it's no wonder some of them are cunts at work.


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm sure most of those drivers aren't complete cunts IRL, but when you look at the way they're treated and how much they get paid to deliver each package, it's no wonder some of them are cunts at work.



I know. I was the 67th delivery and he got to mine by 1pm. He must have had loads of jobs on today!


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I’ve delivered 249 parcels today.

Just saying.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I’ve delivered 249 parcels today.
> 
> Just saying.


Bloody hell Marty1, you must be shattered. Are you working tomorrow too or do you have the day off?


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 21, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Bloody hell Marty1, you must be shattered. Are you working tomorrow too or do you have the day off?



Yeah, I’m in tomorrow, been working 6 days a week since I started with new logistics agency at Amazon (7 or 8 weeks now iirc).  I get Fridays off which flies by so just try to relax and let the body recover/recharge.

Looking forward to 2 days off shortly tho, Xmas day & Boxing Day - woohoo


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, I’m in tomorrow, been working 6 days a week since I started with new logistics agency at Amazon (7 or 8 weeks now iirc).  I get Fridays off which flies by so just try to relax and let the body recover/recharge.
> 
> Looking forward to 2 days off shortly tho, Xmas day & Boxing Day - woohoo


Best of luck for tomorrow then.


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> I’ve delivered 249 parcels today.
> 
> Just saying.



Bloody hell. City deliveries? That must have kept you busy!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 22, 2019)

DPD arrived on time, the bloke was lovely and wished me a happy xmas. Its the company , not the drivers who should be the object of ire.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Supine said:


> Bloody hell. City deliveries? That must have kept you busy!



It was a suburban route, very compact.

Luckily most people were home, likely waiting for Xmas presents to arrive no doubt.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 22, 2019)

Supine said:


> DPD twat delivered an iPad for me today. Due to the contents it had to be signed for.
> 
> Before ringing the doorbell the driver opened the door, threw the parcel on the floor loudly, shut the door and then rang the bell. It just makes no sense. WTF was he thinking.



They may have scanned the item, not noticed it needed to be signed for, left it safely inside and then only notice signature required when they went to submit the scan details. It doesn't make them a twat, just rushed of their feet.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. I have done exactly what I've described above.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 22, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> It was a suburban route, very compact.
> 
> Luckily most people were home, likely waiting for Xmas presents to arrive no doubt.



Saturdays are great for catching people in aren't they? 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Louis MacNeice said:


> They may have scanned the item, not noticed it needed to be signed for, left it safely inside and then only notice signature required when they went to submit the scan details. It doesn't make them a twat, just rushed of their feet.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice
> 
> p.s. I have done exactly what I've described above.



You used to be a courier Louis?


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Saturdays are great for catching people in aren't they?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Yup as will be today, although people do enjoy a good lie-in on Sundays (understandable as I’d do the same).


----------



## Dawn Crescendo (Dec 22, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I think you may be a tad confused, and have your timelines a little arse-about-face. It wasn't unusual to be waiting the guts of a month for mail order stuff to arrive pre-internet. Next (or same) day delivery is offered by most companies these days.


I am talking about the situation 50 or more years ago, the internet has only being around for about 25 years. The rot really seemed to set after the after it was converted from a government department back in 1969. Same day delivery is offered by many companies  but the do not always deliver on that promise.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 22, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> You used to be a courier Louis?



Nope. I am a postman.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## nogojones (Dec 22, 2019)

Supine said:


> DPD twat delivered an iPad for me today. Due to the contents it had to be signed for.
> 
> Before ringing the doorbell the driver opened the door, threw the parcel on the floor loudly, shut the door and then rang the bell. It just makes no sense. WTF was he thinking.


Probably thinking he had another fucking 80 drops to do


----------



## nogojones (Dec 22, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder how long before these things take over.



They won't stay long on the streets round here unless they start being supported by armed robots. They're just to inviting to knock over or boost.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 22, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder how long before these things take over.




Never mind the criminals just lifting them sticking them in a metal box but kids on summer holidays will just have fun playing with them like ants in a nest.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 22, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> It was a suburban route, very compact.
> 
> Luckily most people were home, likely waiting for Xmas presents to arrive no doubt.


I had an Amazon delivery on Friday and when I checked his location he was already in my road and had five deliveries left to do before me. Staggering when there's less than 50 houses in my road!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2019)

two stories from the Lincolnshire local news website

Hermes sets parcel on fire filled with Christmas gifts for boy, 3

Courier who had tip of finger bitten off by dog told to 'carry on working'


----------



## existentialist (Dec 22, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Hermes sets parcel on fire filled with Christmas gifts for boy, 3


There are so many things I want to say about this story, but pretty much all of them would make me look like a grumpy old curmudgeon, so I'll settle for this: a branded tracksut, for a THREE YEAR OLD? Really?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 22, 2019)

UPS driver 'worked to death' after 12 hour shifts delivering 240 parcels a day


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 22, 2019)

existentialist said:


> There are so many things I want to say about this story, but pretty much all of them would make me look like a grumpy old curmudgeon, so I'll settle for this: a branded tracksut, for a THREE YEAR OLD? Really?



You think that's bad, the reason we finally agreed to stop giving Xmas presents in our family was because mother got out of control with the expensive crap she was buying everyone!

She brought my brother & I, both in our early 50's at the time, fucking Adidas tracksuits, because apparently they are fashionable.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 22, 2019)

I'd happily stick my little girl in a lacoste trackie, I'm just too broke/tight to buy one


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 22, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Wonder how long before these things take over.




These have been tested out in London. Around Borough in SE1. A box with wheels.

I've seen them. The parcel goes in the box and off they go. They had a person following them to see how they do.

I've watched them cross roads. They use the pavements. Seem to be able to work out how to cross roads themselves.

Hermes begins self-driving robot trial


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 22, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> two stories from the Lincolnshire local news website
> 
> Hermes sets parcel on fire filled with Christmas gifts for boy, 3
> '





> We would also urge people to make sure they are available to receive deliveries they have ordered or make alternative arrangements either through our app or via the retailer



Or specify a safe space to leave parcel if you won’t be in (we now carry weather proof bags to protect parcels from elements of people want parcels left in garden etc, tho don’t know if Hermes do also).

Also, don’t lock your back gate, shed, front porch, garage etc if that’s where you specify where you want your parcel left.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Leafster said:


> I had an Amazon delivery on Friday and when I checked his location he was already in my road and had five deliveries left to do before me. Staggering when there's less than 50 houses in my road!



Yeah, what Amazon usually do in those instances is classify 5 or 6 drops on one road as one singular drop - so you pull up to first drop and click on arrived at destination on the app and a list of addresses appear with the amount of parcels for each house - us drivers call these types of drops as ‘piggybacks’.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 23, 2019)

existentialist said:


> There are so many things I want to say about this story, but pretty much all of them would make me look like a grumpy old curmudgeon, so I'll settle for this: a branded tracksut, for a THREE YEAR OLD? Really?



Surely a 3yr old would rather have £75 quids worth of toys than a designer tracksuit?

A Lacoste tracksuit on a 3yr old is a trophy for the mother to parade about.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> Yeah, what Amazon usually do in those instances is classify 5 or 6 drops on one road as one singular drop - so you pull up to first drop and click on arrived at destination on the app and a list of addresses appear with the amount of parcels for each house - us drivers call these types of drops as ‘piggybacks’.



How clever of Amazon. I'm guessing that means you only get paid for one drop? Or is it classified like a muli drop where you get full rate for one drop and the rest are paid less as "drop on route"?

Im also sure that the delivery companies will be charging full rate to customers.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> How clever of Amazon. I'm guessing that means you only get paid for one drop? Or is it classified like a muli drop where you get full rate for one drop and the rest are paid less as "drop on route"?
> 
> Im also sure that the delivery companies will be charging full rate to customers.



It’s even better than that - our routes are not paid by drop or parcel count but by the amount of time Amazon say they plan them for which is 9hrs which is meant to include a 30min break.

Unfortunately Amazon plan all their supposed 9hr routes on a ‘perfect day scenario’ meaning, no congestion, road works and majority of customers at home eagerly awaiting their deliveries like good citizens.

Thankfully, if you fail to deliver within your paid  9hrs work day - Amazon allow you to continue until you’ve delivered everything up till 9pm (with no extra pay)


----------



## B.I.G (Dec 23, 2019)

Marty1 said:


> It’s even better than that - our routes are not paid by drop or parcel count but by the amount of time Amazon say they plan them for which is 9hrs which is meant to include a 30min break.
> 
> Unfortunately Amazon plan all their supposed 9hr routes on a ‘perfect day scenario’ meaning, no congestion, road works and majority of customers at home eagerly awaiting their deliveries like good citizens.
> 
> Thankfully, if you fail to deliver within your paid  9hrs work day - Amazon allow you to continue until you’ve delivered everything up till 9pm (with no extra pay)



Hopefully under a Tory government employment conditions will get even worse for the delivery drivers. Those that are real and the fake ones too.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 23, 2019)

B.I.G said:


> Hopefully under a Tory government employment conditions will get even worse for the delivery drivers. Those that are real and the fake ones too.


Why do you want things to be worse for delivery drivers?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Dec 23, 2019)

equationgirl said:


> Why do you want things to be worse for delivery drivers?


This, and also who are these fake delivery drivers


----------



## keybored (Feb 11, 2020)

DPD top of the best courier poll for 7th year in a row at MSE









						DPD and CollectPlus voted top parcel delivery firms, while Ipostparcels is bottom of the pile
					

DPD has been voted the top parcel delivery firm for the seventh year running in our annual poll of MoneySavingExpert.com users, and this year it's sharing the crown with CollectPlus. But Ipostparcels, Yodel and CitySprint were at the other end of the scale, and got the poorest ratings from...




					www.moneysavingexpert.com
				




They've managed to find one worse than Hermes/Yodel too.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

I've updated the title to reflect the sprawling nature of the thread


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 11, 2020)

keybored said:


> DPD top of the best courier poll for 7th year in a row at MSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the CollectPlus (No.1 in the survey  chart) website, they partner with Yodel (Ranked second from bottom at No.16).

And - UKMail (ranked at No.11) no longer exist as they were bought out by DHL (No.7).

Hmmm... 🧐


----------



## NoXion (Feb 12, 2020)

Got a text saying "sorry you weren't in" from DPD, even though my flatmate has been in all day. He says he's heard nothing, and I believe him. I just got off the phone after talking to an actual living human being (hammering 0 seemed to do the trick), and they had a little message that played before it put me through reminding me to be polite.

So they know enough to know that their shitty service annoys people, but they can't be bothered to actually improve their service. Fucking cunts.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 12, 2020)

My route today was bigger than what I was taking out over Xmas 

Get fucked Amazon you set of cunts!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2020)

I have to say I agree with all of the above.

A neighbour (who I have to say is a right wing and somewhat racist by now with polish competitors .....) works less than proper hours per week and delivers of a night 14 hours a night sometimes for just 8 hours day (this is Cornwall remember) with no overtime well "what do you expect for 50p an hour  "


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> My route today was bigger than what I was taking out over Xmas
> 
> Get fucked Amazon you set of cunts!


Good for you.
How did they react when you told them?


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Good for you.
> How did they react when you told them?



We drivers don’t get to speak with the gods from Amazon, we get spoken to.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> We drivers don’t get to speak with the gods from Amazon, we get spoken to.


Thought so, just from what you'd posted I got the impression you'd told the cunts to get fucked. I now realise you were venting you, understandable, angst.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 15, 2020)

brogdale said:


> Thought so, just from what you'd posted I got the impression you'd told the cunts to get fucked. I now realise you were venting you, understandable, angst.



Yeah, Amazon bods rarely speak to drivers but one of them came into the yard to give us words of advice yesterday after one of our drivers had his van stolen.  The advice was pretty basic stuff - if approached by a thief - just hand your keys over as your van and parcels aren’t worth risking being beaten to a pulp or being killed for.

I was going to ask for Amazon to provide stab proof vests or pepper spray but didn’t t think it would have gone down well so held my tongue.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a little story that may be of possible interest.

So DPD first attempted to deliver the package last Tuesday, but my friend couldn't answer the door before the delivery man was haring off elsewhere. So I got a card telling me that they would attempt a delivery the next day. Fair enough, I thought. Except that the next day, I get a text saying that they couldn't deliver the package. I phone my friend and he says that nobody even came up to the door. I phone DPD customer services. Get transferred to a call centre and I explain the situation. Call centre guy pulls up my details, and notes that according to the GPS the attempted delivery was made on a different road that was something like 15 minutes' walk away from my own street. He escalates the call and puts me in contact with DPD's Reading depot. Note that I'm chasing all this shit up at work, and I'm also unaware that DPD are required to attempt a second delivery under their own terms and conditions. Shortly I get through to the depot, and the lady at the other end of the line feeds me a line about being unable to send out the parcel for another delivery. Flustered and ignorant, I agree to arrange for me to pick it up from the depot on Thursday evening.

I get home Wednesday and talk about the situation with my friend, and he convinces me that I should be able to re-arrange another delivery. So the next day I phone them up, but once again the lady on the other end is adamant that their systems don't allow this. I am just wanting to get the call over and get my package at this point, so I agree to collect it on Saturday. I was told that I could collect it any time after 12 midday until the depot closed at 18:30. The lady at the depot also says that she will contact me again on Friday to let me know if I'm good to make the pickup.

Now, I don't mention any of this to my friend, because I'm just thinking this is an inconvenience. But I mention that I'm off to pick up the package just as I'm about to leave, and my friend points out that these fuckers are costing me time and money when they didn't even fulfil the terms of their own service. My friend has apparently dealt with DPD before and his conversation with the lady at the depot was, while strained, very informative. At one point she tried claiming that I wouldn't be able pick up my package after 12, even though I was told that I could. She had to agree that the second delivery was never made, as she also could see that the GPS recorded a position not near my street. But apparently getting a delivery arranged required the presence of manager, who wouldn't be in until Monday.

It more or less at this point that I decided to cancel my order. I went to the Amazon website and saw that I couldn't cancel it for any of the reasons they offered, so I dug around until I got chatting with one of their customer services bods online. She turned out to be very helpful. Apparently she has the power to get my package delivered to me again on Monday.

Fuck DPD. Is there any way of making sure that nothing I ever get delivered is ever carried again by that half-arsed sucking vortex of wasted time and money?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 16, 2020)

I am vexed by this thread, I've never had any problems with DPD, in fact my experience is that they are the best.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 16, 2020)

I had similar with Yodel. Three 'we tried to deliver' and at least one of them I was in all day. You were lucky getting to a call centre I kept getting automated messages telling me things I knew already and ending the call. Eventually I cancelled the order too. Just today had the credit to my account (in the meantime I'd found something else I preferred anyway). 

It's very difficult complaining without specifically blaming the driver because you know damn well they'd take the time needed to deliver if they weren't under such time pressure.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Courier who had tip of finger bitten off by dog told to 'carry on working'



Fucking hell, just read that - absolutely disgusting how she was treated by Hermes, completely treat in a dehumanising manner.

I’ve got to go into Amazon depot tomorrow at 8am even though it’s my day off for a group drivers meeting.  The meeting is to discuss how to reduce the amount of concessions (black marks awarded by Amazon) for apparent deliveries that customers had made complaints about.

Before even going in I know that them real cause and solution will not be discussed - the fact that the  routes are overloaded so drivers are tearing around to get finished on time which causes mistakes.

I happen to not have any concessions yet have to attend regardless.


----------



## Looby (Feb 16, 2020)

I’ve never had a problem with DPD and they’ve always been my favourite courier until Saturday. 

I bought a top on next day delivery because I wanted it for Saturday night and asked for it to be left in my porch. I was in the bath when the courier came, didn’t leave my parcel or a card and buggered off again. I complained and the company made him come back so he probably hates me for fucking up his route. 

The top looked shit. 😄


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I have a little story that may be of possible interest.
> 
> So DPD first attempted to deliver the package last Tuesday, but my friend couldn't answer the door before the delivery man was haring off elsewhere. So I got a card telling me that they would attempt a delivery the next day. Fair enough, I thought. Except that the next day, I get a text saying that they couldn't deliver the package. I phone my friend and he says that nobody even came up to the door. I phone DPD customer services. Get transferred to a call centre and I explain the situation. Call centre guy pulls up my details, and notes that according to the GPS the attempted delivery was made on a different road that was something like 15 minutes' walk away from my own street. He escalates the call and puts me in contact with DPD's Reading depot. Note that I'm chasing all this shit up at work, and I'm also unaware that DPD are required to attempt a second delivery under their own terms and conditions. Shortly I get through to the depot, and the lady at the other end of the line feeds me a line about being unable to send out the parcel for another delivery. Flustered and ignorant, I agree to arrange for me to pick it up from the depot on Thursday evening.
> 
> ...


DPD do have an app which allows you see where your parcel is at all times and direct it to a neighbour or local pick up shop. It's worth downloading.

My regular DPD delivery driver is great, others not so much.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> DPD do have an app which allows you see where your parcel is at all times and direct it to a neighbour or local pick up shop. It's worth downloading.
> 
> My regular DPD delivery driver is great, others not so much.


Just when I've needed the info on that app, it's usually crapped out on me.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Just when I've needed the info on that app, it's usually crapped out on me.


To be fair I do live in a big city, it might not be great in rural places.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> DPD do have an app which allows you see where your parcel is at all times and direct it to a neighbour or local pick up shop. It's worth downloading.
> 
> My regular DPD delivery driver is great, others not so much.



Great, so in order to have half-way decent services from DPD which I have already paid for, I have to surrender storage space on my phone, and bandwidth on my mobile connection, as well as whatever data of mine the designers of the app deem "necessary" to scrape from the device in order to work.  Have you _seen_ the level shit that many mobile apps demand access to in order to function? That shit is well out of control, and that's on top of the fact that many mobile apps are hot fucking garbage that could just as easily be replaced with a web page that does the same job.

Stuff like that is why I despise the whole notion of "apps", as opposed to just installing and running useful software on a device. The lure of convenience from a "free" (it's not free, you're paying with your personal data) app often serves as the cover for some seriously fucking dodgy practices that companies wouldn't dare to pull if they were offering a service that people paid for in money.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> To be fair I do live in a big city, it might not be great in rural places.



Some of us in rural places don't have mobile reception.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Great, so in order to have half-way decent services from DPD which I have already paid for, I have to surrender storage space on my phone, and bandwidth on my mobile connection, as well as whatever data of mine the designers of the app deem "necessary" to scrape from the device in order to work.  Have you _seen_ the level shit that many mobile apps demand access to in order to function? That shit is well out of control, and that's on top of the fact that many mobile apps are hot fucking garbage that could just as easily be replaced with a web page that does the same job.
> 
> Stuff like that is why I despise the whole notion of "apps", as opposed to just installing and running useful software on a device. The lure of convenience from a "free" (it's not free, you're paying with your personal data) app often serves as the cover for some seriously fucking dodgy practices that companies wouldn't dare to pull if they were offering a service that people paid for in money.


It was just a suggestion.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Some of us in rural places don't have mobile reception.


Breaks out in cold sweat...


----------



## NoXion (Feb 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> It was just a suggestion.



I'm not having a go at you for making the suggestion, and I apologise if I gave that impression. 

I'm upset that corporate greed and apathy has attached a whole bunch of strings to it.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Some of us in rural places don't have mobile reception.



Isn’t 5G on the way for all?

I’ve read it’s supposed to be the fourth industrial revolution.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Isn’t 5G on the way for all?
> 
> I’ve read it’s supposed to be the fourth industrial revolution.


I'll be surprised if even 5G will give blanket coverage.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2020)

I had a good one a couple of weeks back.  Email saying they would deliver the next day.  I wasn't going to be around so changed instructions to deliver to shop down the road.  Got confirmation.  Then got text saying they couldn't deliver to the shop and would deliver to my address. Then got advice that they were delivering to my address today. Then got confirmation that my parcel was ready to collect at the shop, then text confirming delivery with a photo of a parcel propped up against my door. 

Turns out they split my delivery into two parcels,  one went to the shop and one to my address.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 17, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I had a good one a couple of weeks back.  Email saying they would deliver the next day.  I wasn't going to be around so changed instructions to deliver to shop down the road.  Got confirmation.  Then got text saying they couldn't deliver to the shop and would deliver to my address. Then got advice that they were delivering to my address today. Then got confirmation that my parcel was ready to collect at the shop, then text confirming delivery with a photo of a parcel propped up against my door.
> 
> Turns out they split my delivery into two parcels,  one went to the shop and one to my address.


Exactly my experience with UPS


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I'm not having a go at you for making the suggestion, and I apologise if I gave that impression.
> 
> I'm upset that corporate greed and apathy has attached a whole bunch of strings to it.


I've had parcel RAGE so understand how annoying it can be.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Breaks out in cold sweat...



I love it. I met someone who said he loved living in the village up the road but there were two drawbacks, one of which was no mobile coverage. I was


----------



## cybershot (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 26, 2020)

I do understand there's other things going on, but UPS has taken over two weeks to fail to get me a laptop from China. So far it has gone from Kunshan to Shanghai where it cleared customs then sat for 4 days in transit, then got an export scan, then a mechanical failure caused a delay, then back in transit, followed by they were unable to load my package on to the plane as planned. Then this week it's gone on tour, first to Seoul, then back to Shanghai, back to Seoul, on to Cologne, then Stanford le Hope in Essex, then Crawley in Sussex, then today it was out for delivery, a UPS van parked opposite my house for two hours whilst the driver had a kip. But sadly not; An emergency situation or severe weather condition has delayed delivery. Followed up with: Due to global health events beyond our control, your package is being held for delivery at a later date. 

And that's that. Good job don't need to work from anywhere other than the office during these troubled times...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2020)

And now they have given up altogether. It’s been sat in Crawley since 25th March, they email daily to say they don’t have deliveries to my area, yet every day a UPS van parks up opposite and the driver has a sleep, between one and two hours. Now they’ve emailed to say they are returning it to sender. Not really sure what to do now. Lenovo outsource their shit to a company in Ireland who just don’t give a fuck, they say I should receive a refund in the next four months, hopefully. Ffs.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 6, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And now they have given up altogether. It’s been sat in Crawley since 25th March, they email daily to say they don’t have deliveries to my area, yet every day a UPS van parks up opposite and the driver has a sleep, between one and two hours. Now they’ve emailed to say they are returning it to sender. Not really sure what to do now. Lenovo outsource their shit to a company in Ireland who just don’t give a fuck, they say I should receive a refund in the next four months, hopefully. Ffs.


UPS are complete and utter cunts, aided by the most bureaucratically cumbersome - and utterly unfit - IT system. If I never use them again, it will be too soon.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2020)

Cheery message saying your parcel has been delivered and signed for (Hermes) and no it fucking has not, not here anyway.
Twenty minutes trying to use their hell website and zero info available on who they delivered it to. Wtf is that.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> Cheery message saying your parcel has been delivered and signed for (Hermes) and no it fucking has not, not here anyway.
> Twenty minutes trying to use their hell website and zero info available on who they delivered it to. Wtf is that.



It's Hermes. They are unbelievably crap. "We always deliver, just not necessarily to you" should be their motto.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2020)

Not helped by at the moment most courier drivers are signing the parcel on your behalf. Luckily I have a porch so most of mine have arrived trouble free. Although they still do t knock the fucking door to let you know they were here.

so if it ends up going to the wrong address then fuck knows how you prove you never got something.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2020)

It is a complete nightmare here at the moment, hard to find my house in normal times but now they have to open a closed gate past a row of orange bollards (national trust closed park). I need to just stop ordering anything during lockdown apart from what can go to amazon lockers at the nearby petrol station.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 26, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Not helped by at the moment most courier drivers are signing the parcel on your behalf. Luckily I have a porch so most of mine have arrived trouble free. Although they still do t knock the fucking door to let you know they were here.
> 
> so if it ends up going to the wrong address then fuck knows how you prove you never got something.



The sign for delivery function has been removed from process for some time now for me and will likely be the case for other carriers also.

The method Amazon determine a delivery has been made to the correct address is by an exact geo location recorded at the moment a parcel is scanned (we scan only on customers doorstep) and when we swipe to move onto next drop (swipe after customer is present to accept parcel or when left in safe space) where another geo location is recorded.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> It is a complete nightmare here at the moment, hard to find my house in normal times but now they have to open a closed gate past a row of orange bollards (national trust closed park). I need to just stop ordering anything during lockdown apart from what can go to amazon lockers at the nearby petrol station.



Are they still having trouble finding you?

Threaten to close your Amazon account and someone might start paying attention to sort it.

We had a new build address that drivers found impossible to find - eventually one driver found it and passed on the info to our boss who got Amazon to change the delivery marker correctly.

Can’t offer any advice regarding Hermes unfortunately.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> It's Hermes. They are unbelievably crap. "We always deliver, just not necessarily to you" should be their motto.


My guy was doing so well recently with my plant deliveries...

To be fair it's possibly not just Hermes who have several times left parcels addressed to a woman in a nearby street with the same first three letters with a neighbour who also didn't check ...
This time I was complimented on my front door as seen in the photo when I delivered the package.
Hopefully she'll remember now, but I'm considering printing out the street name to stick under the number... Who knows, it might make the couriers take note ....


----------



## hash tag (Jul 29, 2020)

I had an email yesterday from DHL. It was all in German which is Dutch to me.   Had another email from them today which confirms a delivery will be made tomorrow. Cross check numbers in both mails and they match.
i sort of get the German email but what was the point.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 3, 2020)

Just had my Nespresso machine delivered by DPD, cracked and broken on both sides, so seems like it got damaged in two different ways.

Im not sure I blame DPD though, it was packaged in its retail box and that was simply sent in a plastic bag. Apparently it’s a thing now where items are packaged from the factory for home delivery so the retailer doesn’t need to do any repackaging. The packing was obviously inadequate in this case though, as the box was only slightly bigger than the machine leaving little room for cushioning.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2020)

Sorry to hear about you coffee machine.
My loose leaf tea has just this minute arrived. Way to go


----------



## maomao (Sep 3, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Just had my Nespresso machine delivered by DPD, cracked and broken on both sides, so seems like it got damaged in two different ways.
> 
> Im not sure I blame DPD though, it was packaged in its retail box and that was simply sent in a plastic bag. Apparently it’s a thing now where items are packaged from the factory for home delivery so the retailer doesn’t need to do any repackaging. The packing was obviously inadequate in this case though, as the box was only slightly bigger than the machine leaving little room for cushioning.


Good. Now you can have a proper coffee.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2020)

Royal mail "local collect" ... I tried a new convenience store / "post office" and they were unable to give me what I'd ordered and I'm struggling to get anything done about it.  The delivery email said it would be returned automatically if not collected and I would be refunded and that hasn't happened ...


----------



## oryx (Sep 3, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Royal mail "local collect" ... I tried a new convenience store / "post office" and they were unable to give me what I'd ordered and I'm struggling to get anything done about it.  The delivery email said it would be returned automatically if not collected and I would be refunded and that hasn't happened ...


Royal Mail, full stop.

They haven't been delivering regularly in our area for about the last four weeks.


Apparently, the managers at the sorting offices get a bonus if they manage not to go over a certain budget on overtime/temp staff.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> Good. Now you can have a proper coffee.



Yes, tomorrow when the replacement arrives. I wonder if it will be better packaged.


----------



## NoXion (Sep 4, 2020)

maomao said:


> Good. Now you can have a proper coffee.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2020)

Multi drop delivery is a nightmare job. Be nice.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Multi drop delivery is a nightmare job. Be nice.


"job"...tis barely a job, mostly zero hours and worse.


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 4, 2020)

Indeed. Let's sneer at people working under those conditions which make that actual real job not one of those 'proper' jobs like you have or would consider doing.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2020)

I think you misread my thoughts about zero hours contracts. Its certainly not sneering or condescending. Its all anger as to the treatment those people receive at the hands of the people that use and abuse others in this way....modern slavery.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Sister sent a parcel of food to my mother ,who can't get out, from Morrissons and then phoned to see if it had arrived.It hadn't so I was asked to look for it.Sister had a photo of the parcel propped against a large sliding door.The location seemed familiar and indeed it was the door of the milking-parlour at the local farm.Shortly afterwards  we noticed the looming- figure of the farmer's wife who had kindly brought our parcel.We were clearly keeping her from her work as she had green shit all over her and especially in her hair.We thanked her for the parcel which was also covered in green shit.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2020)

managers are doubtless crap but my royal mail posties are wonderful 

regular postie over a few years  singlehandedly converted my dog from being aggressive to anyone who came round to running out to meet them to get her treat every time he appeared.

More recent postie also leaves a treat for her each time she leaves something in the post box. (unfortunately I don't pick it up every day so last week I opened it to find five treats in various states of decay with the earliest one a near-liquid fungal mess  )

I wish all companies who delivered used posties


----------



## oryx (Sep 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> managers are doubtless crap but my royal mail posties are wonderful
> 
> regular postie over a few years  singlehandedly converted my dog from being aggressive to anyone who came round to running out to meet them to get her treat every time he appeared.
> 
> ...


 Yes, our posties are great and my partner gets the lowdown on what's happening at the sorting office from them! 

I wish the Royal Mail could be renationalised and used a lot more - with the boom in online shopping, not just because of Covid but because of general shopping trends, it could be a great and successful organisation in the right hands. Which is definitely not what it is in at the moment.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2020)

^^ yes totally this


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 6, 2020)

My usual postie is great, always has a friendly greeting and takes care with any post he has for me.


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2020)

That Amazon feature where they take a photo of your package has turned out to be useful.

My parcel was delivered today but not to my house


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Supine said:


> That Amazon feature where they take a photo of your package has turned out to be useful.
> 
> My parcel was delivered today but not to my house



Ha, yeah - we get reprimanded off Amazon if our snaps don’t meet their standards (drivers foot in shot, any blurring etc).


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ha, yeah - we get reprimanded off Amazon if our snaps don’t meet their standards (drivers foot in shot, any blurring etc).



It was a nice picture tbf! Just don't know whose house it's at


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 6, 2020)

Supine said:


> It was a nice picture tbf! Just don't know whose house it's at


Surely Amazon are wise enough to make sure the photos are geotagged and time/date stamped so they can instantly look up the co-ordinates and see when and where the parcel was delivered? Marty1?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2020)

Do Amazon even care? Somone places and order, they get their cash, parcel gets delivered...i suspect their customer services is not very good in this respect.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Do Amazon even care? Somone places and order, they get their cash, parcel gets delivered...i suspect their customer services is not very good in this respect.


I've always found Amazon's customer service to be excellent.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Surely Amazon are wise enough to make sure the photos are geotagged and time/date stamped so they can instantly look up the co-ordinates and see when and where the parcel was delivered? Marty1?



Yep, but they only check that when a customer complains they haven’t got parcel.

As soon as they verify the parcel has been delivered to incorrect address/location via geo code - they re-send out customers order (Supine) and drivers gets a concession against him.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Do Amazon even care? Somone places and order, they get their cash, parcel gets delivered...i suspect their customer services is not very good in this respect.





I just wish Bezos was as obsessed with treating his workers with the same respect.


----------



## Supine (Sep 6, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Yep, but they only check that when a customer complains they haven’t got parcel.
> 
> As soon as they verify the parcel has been delivered to incorrect address/location via geo code - they re-send out customers order (Supine) and drivers gets a concession against him.



What's a concession against a driver? I'm happy if they resend my parcel but I wouldn't want a driver to get into trouble.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Supine said:


> What's a concession against a driver? I'm happy if they resend my parcel but I wouldn't want a driver to get into trouble.



It’s a percentage score against his/her name for the working week.

Amazon pay a bonus to driver agencies that get a group score below a certain level (absurdly difficult to achieve).  The more driver concessions - the less chance bonus is awarded.  Drivers who regularly get concessions are usually finished by driver agency bosses themselves or pressured to by Amazon.

For a short period of time we (my driver agency) were consistently hitting bonus so Amazon just lowered the concession score that if you hit as a group meant you didn’t hit bonus.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 11, 2020)

I've just had an email from Yodel to say my parcel has been delivered. 

Except no one has been anywhere near my front door all morning! 

I thought I ought to walk down to the road through my front garden to see if I could find it. 

And, yes, there it was perched on a low wall nestled in amongst the plants! 

£300 worth of equipment just left in my garden! 

A couple of weeks ago after some very heavy rain I found a soggy cardboard box in the same place which was a delivery for my neighbour who couldn't find it after they'd also had an email to say their parcel had been delivered. 

I wonder if it's the same courier.

Yodel have sent me an email to ask them to "Rate your delivery". I'm wondering what I should say.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2020)

" what delivery". It wasnt, I had to track it down in order to collect it


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 11, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I've just had an email from Yodel to say my parcel has been delivered.
> 
> Except no one has been anywhere near my front door all morning!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's tough, you don't want any sanctions against the driver but equally you do want to point out that leaving an item on a low wall accessible to all is abandonment, not delivery.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 11, 2020)

I haven’t had a yodel delivery for years, didnt know they were still around.

FWIW I’ve found hermes, parcelforce, DPD etc all much the same nowadays, haven’t had a problem with any of them for yonks. I appreciate it might be different for those living in flats or isolated/confusing places.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 11, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> Yeah, it's tough, you don't want any sanctions against the driver


Why not? They shouldn't be doing the job if they're treating customers like this.


----------



## keybored (Oct 29, 2020)

"We've collected your parcel. Oh but we haven't received it", standard DHL stuff.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2020)

My parcel experience today has been exceptional. Ordered new hard drive yesterday afternoon, delivered today. Ordered new mobile phone yesterday afternoon, delivered this morning. Neither of the two parcels were signed for/witnessed or whatever  and no ID checked. We had a box of fair trade food delivered today and the courier insisted on a photograph as proof of delivery!


----------



## Cid (Oct 29, 2020)

I just feel like venting on Amazon's map/delivery prediction service. But I will instead compose this contemporary take on the very short poem...

Two stops 
Remaining


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2020)

keybored said:


> "We've collected your parcel. Oh but we haven't received it", standard DHL stuff.
> 
> View attachment 236466


Yep, classic DHL - far too much information, most of it contradictory.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2020)

My coffee beans are taking longer than usual .
Royal Mail first class - usually takes no more than 48 hours.
Since I'm at home I ordered 3x250g in one delivery so doubtless have triggered a threshold - ordinarily I order  separate postable packets ...
(I sometimes feel a bit decadent and self-conscious having coffee beans delivered)

I wouldn't mind but I'm now delving into my emergency bean stash.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> My coffee beans are taking longer than usual .
> Royal Mail first class - usually takes no more than 48 hours.
> Since I'm at home I ordered 3x250g in one delivery so doubtless have triggered a threshold - ordinarily I order  separate postable packets ...
> (I sometimes feel a bit decadent and self-conscious having coffee beans delivered)
> ...


A nice jar of Nescafe should see you through...


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 30, 2020)

Had a weird one with Parcelforce yesterday. Email saying your parcel will be delivered 1pm-2pm. This email came at 4pm. 

Checking the tracking it said 'at depot' and not the next stage which is 'out for delivery'.

I assumed the 1-2pm thing meant tomorrow. But then my gf checked the tracking again at 6pm and it said 'out for delivery'. There was also a line about Parcelforce deliver between 7am and 6pm. 

So I still assumed it was coming the next day.

9pm. Knock on the door. Parcel on the floor and van driving away.

Felt sorry for the driver tbh having to work those stupid hours.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 30, 2020)

I had a similar timing issue with DPD this week. I was told they would email to give me advance warning of their delivery so I would be around to take it in. 

I get up Wednesday morning, no email from them at that point so I take a short walk to the post box to post a letter before I start work. As I was turning into my road I spot a DPD van driving away from my place. I look at my phone to see an email delivered at 8:33 to say they would be delivering my parcel between 8:33 and 9:33. It was delivered at 8:36. Hardly giving me much notice!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2020)

I swear I've seen 3 or 4 suspiciously red vans whizz past this morning ...


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I swear I've seen 3 or 4 suspiciously red vans whizz past this morning ...


"suspiciously red"


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> "suspiciously red"


To be fair my street is probably used a lot by PO vans on the way to the sorting office two streets away - especially with the current reduced traffic and increased home deliveries...


----------



## keybored (Oct 30, 2020)

keybored said:


> "We've collected your parcel. Oh but we haven't received it", standard DHL stuff.
> 
> View attachment 236466


The saga continues...



By the way, the delivery address they can't find is a DHL parcel shop, suggested by DHL on their website and labelled by DHL.


----------



## keybored (Oct 30, 2020)

I guess it's back at the depot.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 30, 2020)

UPS. 

*



			In Transit
		
Click to expand...

*


> 30/10/2020 - 14:02
> Manchester, United Kingdom
> The sender requested that we hold this package.
> 
> ...



Did they bollocks request that you lying bellends.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 30, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Had a weird one with Parcelforce yesterday. Email saying your parcel will be delivered 1pm-2pm. This email came at 4pm.
> 
> Checking the tracking it said 'at depot' and not the next stage which is 'out for delivery'.
> 
> ...



9pm?  Parcelforce/Royal Mail must be adopting the Amazon model of fucking drivers over 

Glad you got your parcel tho.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 30, 2020)

keybored said:


> The saga continues...
> 
> View attachment 236663
> 
> By the way, the delivery address they can't find is a DHL parcel shop, suggested by DHL on their website and labelled by DHL.



I’ve covered for DHL drivers before and DHL’s system is pure chaos.  Basically you have a van full of parcels in no order, all loose moving around your van as you drive,  then when you get to your destination you have to find customers parcel amongst a van full of around 80-90 various sized parcels of its one of your first drops.

I spent 10mins trying to find one then gave up and moved onto next drop.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 30, 2020)

I had a prime trial a while ago, and they consistently put all my orders in my wheelie bin without ringing the door, just got emails saying the item was left with a receptionist. Everything that would not fit through the door was just put in the bin. Took me a couple of days or so to figure this out. 
Hermes also don't ring, just put the package in my recycle box, but I do at least get a confirmation email, even if it doesn't say where it is.
Royal Mail signed for is just left on my doorstep, no card, no nothing.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 30, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I had a prime trial a while ago, and they consistently put all my orders in my wheelie bin without ringing the door, just got emails saying the item was left with a receptionist. Everything that would not fit through the door was just put in the bin. Took me a couple of days or so to figure this out.
> Hermes also don't ring, just put the package in my recycle box, but I do at least get a confirmation email, even if it doesn't say where it is.
> *Royal Mail signed for is just left on my doorstep, no card, no nothing.*



Do Royal Mail ring your door bell? If so we wouldn't leave a card; rather we'd walk away and check that you'd come to the door to pick up the package before moving on )at lest that's what I do). If it was a signed for letter it might just be posted through your letter box as due to social distancing we can't get you to sign for it.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 30, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I had a prime trial a while ago, and they consistently put all my orders in my wheelie bin without ringing the door, just got emails saying the item was left with a receptionist. Everything that would not fit through the door was just put in the bin. Took me a couple of days or so to figure this out.
> Hermes also don't ring, just put the package in my recycle box, but I do at least get a confirmation email, even if it doesn't say where it is.
> Royal Mail signed for is just left on my doorstep, no card, no nothing.



Regarding your Amazon wheelie bin deliveries - drivers aren’t supposed to leave parcels anywhere unless customer has a specified safe place - but never inside a wheelie bin as people have put their bins out and parcels have been lost.

Leaving parcels in the manner you’ve experienced is classed as ‘doorstepping’ ie chucking them anywhere.  The driver has tried it once and not had any repercussions so has continued.

If you’re happy getting them delivered in your wheelie bin then no foul I’d say - at least you know where they are when delivered and inside the bin keeps them out the weather.  Just always check your bin before bin day.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Regarding your Amazon wheelie bin deliveries - drivers aren’t supposed to leave parcels anywhere unless customer has a specified safe place - but never inside a wheelie bin as people have put their bins out and parcels have been lost.
> 
> Leaving parcels in the manner you’ve experienced is classed as ‘doorstepping’ ie chucking them anywhere.  The driver has tried it once and not had any repercussions so has continued.
> 
> If you’re happy getting them delivered in your wheelie bin then no foul I’d say - at least you know where they are when delivered and inside the bin keeps them out the weather.  Just always check your bin before bin day.


I just don't understand why they didn't at least try and ring the doorbell? It wasn't just once, it was four times that they didn't ring and just left something in the bin. I didn't know at first so told amazon I got a message the package was delivered (and left with a secretary) but it never came. I actually got a refund on prime twice. I was a fool because they said if it didn't turn up in two days I would get a full refund. Two days later I found it in the bin. I really didn't think to look in there. It must have been there all weekend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 30, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Do Royal Mail ring your door bell? If so we wouldn't leave a card; rather we'd walk away and check that you'd come to the door to pick up the package before moving on )at lest that's what I do). If it was a signed for letter it might just be posted through your letter box as due to social distancing we can't get you to sign for it.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


I got two signed for records from Royal Mail today and they did ring the bell and wait for me. However, in the past I have just had them dumped in or behind recycle bins with no card left. We have been in all the time so would have heard the crazy loud and scary buzzer. It's not always the same people. Even before the pandemic my signed for stuff was often (not always) signed by someone else and posted or left outside.


----------



## keybored (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks like UPS have fucked me too. This was a Click & Collect sent to a local Sainsburys. The UPS site won't let me rearrange the delivery without an "InfoNotice Number". I don't have the shitting info notice, do I.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 30, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just don't understand why they didn't at least try and ring the doorbell? It wasn't just once, it was four times that they didn't ring and just left something in the bin. I didn't know at first so told amazon I got a message the package was delivered (and left with a secretary) but it never came. I actually got a refund on prime twice. I was a fool because they said if it didn't turn up in two days I would get a full refund. Two days later I found it in the bin. I really didn't think to look in there. It must have been there all weekend.



The driver shouldn’t have dumped your parcel in the bin, especially if he/she didn’t even knock/ring bell and even more so to not even bother leaving you a card detailing the location of your parcel - that’s inexcusable tbh.

The driver will likely have had a massive route to complete and was cutting as many corners as he/she could - again not an excuse.

There’s a saying at our depot amongst drivers:

‘Its only doorstepping if you get caught’

Personally I don’t doorstep as it’s the main metric that will end up backfiring on you (punished by losing work, or if a constant repeat offender - getting the sack) as penalty points are awarded towards drivers who are caught and against the drivers company he/she works for.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2020)

I ordered something at 11,20 on Wednesday, 4th Nov. From a London shop to be sent to Portland, Or. I have just had an email to say parcel will be delivered today! Brilliant. Slight issue, the people it's being sent to are away for a few days


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 6, 2020)

I dont understand why in these rona times its an option to leave a parcel with a neighbour?
On DPD's website they state they will try 2 attempts to deliver and to choose if you want it in a safe place if you are not going to be in. I chose for it to be left in my black recycling box......so they left it with my neighbours (luckily the decent ones).

I thanked my neighbour but asked him to refuse to take anything on my behalf because of covid. ( Puts me unnecessarily in fairly close contact with someone that I dont need to be in close contact with) Also it weighed 25kilos so its not as if he could just leave it on the wall......

Anyway rant over.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2020)

I've been sitting in for a Parcelforce pick up for two days now. FFS.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 6, 2020)

My new android work device off eBay was delivered next day at 9am sharp via Royal Mail/Parcelforce.

And my new vehicle cradle was also delivered next day via UPS.

Nice.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I dont understand why in these rona times its an option to leave a parcel with a neighbour?
> On DPD's website they state they will try 2 attempts to deliver and to choose if you want it in a safe place if you are not going to be in. I chose for it to be left in my black recycling box......so they left it with my neighbours (luckily the decent ones).
> 
> I thanked my neighbour but asked him to refuse to take anything on my behalf because of covid. ( Puts me unnecessarily in fairly close contact with someone that I dont need to be in close contact with) Also it weighed 25kilos so its not as if he could just leave it on the wall......
> ...



It’s because there’s less chance someone can pinch it - anything left outside in a safe space is at more risk than left with a neighbour.

Saying that you make a fair point regarding leaving parcels with neighbours during Covid - we (Amazon drivers) can’t leave anything with neighbours for this very reason


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It’s because there’s less chance someone can pinch it - anything left outside in a safe space is at more risk than left with a neighbour.
> 
> Saying that you make a fair point regarding leaving parcels with neighbours during Covid - we (Amazon drivers) can’t leave anything with neighbours for this very reason


Why did they give me the option then of either leaving it in a safe space or leaving it with a neighbour?- I chose safe space.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> It’s because there’s less chance someone can pinch it - anything left outside in a safe space is at more risk than left with a neighbour.
> 
> Saying that you make a fair point regarding leaving parcels with neighbours during Covid - we (Amazon drivers) can’t leave anything with neighbours for this very reason



Depends on the neighbour! When I picked up the delivery card for my new Garmin bike computer a few years ago and saw it had been delivered to no.2 (a house converted to bed sits and rented to people nobody else would house) I knew instinctively I wouldn’t get it. Unsurprisingly the alcoholic guy who signed for it was ‘burgled’ that day (possibly genuine, but probably by someone living there or one of their mates, they had a crime number). Amazon sent me another so no bother.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Why did they give me the option then of either leaving it in a safe space or leaving it with a neighbour?- I chose safe space.



Drivers can usually override customers requests in these instances eg parcel may get damaged due to weather/rain, safe space too open for possible theft.

In these types of examples it’s drivers discretion that determines where parcel is delivered - mostly for the right reasons of protecting the customer to receive parcel.  Obviously if neighbour decides to nick the parcel then it all backfires.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 7, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Depends on the neighbour! When I picked up the delivery card for my new Garmin bike computer a few years ago and saw it had been delivered to no.2 (a house converted to bed sits and rented to people nobody else would house) I knew instinctively I wouldn’t get it. Unsurprisingly the alcoholic guy who signed for it was ‘burgled’ that day (possibly genuine, but probably by someone living there or one of their mates, they had a crime number). Amazon sent me another so no bother.



Yeah, you can leave notes on your account that show up on drivers device at time of delivery instructing not to leave parcels with certain house numbers - I occasionally see these.

‘DO NOT LEAVE WITH No. [fill in the house number] AS THEY WILL KEEP IT!’


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 7, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Drivers can usually override customers requests in these instances eg parcel may get damaged due to weather/rain, safe space too open for possible theft.
> 
> In these types of examples it’s drivers discretion that determines where parcel is delivered - mostly for the right reasons of protecting the customer to receive parcel.  Obviously if neighbour decides to nick the parcel then it all backfires.



If I'd known it was drivers discretion I would not have bothered. But then that is completely bollocks as this was not a situation that required drivers discretion.

The fact of the matter is that they break down the customers choices in the case that the customer does not answer the door/ is not home. If they are not in/don't answer (because obviously driver can't hang around all day)- safe space or leave with neighbour. I chose safe space....but the ridiculous thing was I was in but the driver did not even knock and did not leave the parcel where I asked. 

What if I'd been isolating?

That's why I ticked a box to day that I take responsibility for that and its why they take a photo of where they left it.

Just fucking shoddy.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 7, 2020)

I got a notification yesterday that my long awaited parcel had been delivered.

But not to me.

Eventually a very kind man brought the parcel round in the afternoon saying that it had been delivered to him by mistake.

His address is: 3 Xxx Drive

Mine (clearly shown on the parcel): 250 Yyy Road.

Easy mistake to make I suppose...

Fortunately my regular postman is back on Monday.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 9, 2020)

A small package arrived today which had clearly been opened by someone en route to me. As the other item I had ordered was still curiously in place, it did make me wonder who had done it. My usual postie is back today thankfully, it was nice to talk to him.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> If I'd known it was drivers discretion I would not have bothered. But then that is completely bollocks as this was not a situation that required drivers discretion.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that they break down the customers choices in the case that the customer does not answer the door/ is not home. If they are not in/don't answer (because obviously driver can't hang around all day)- safe space or leave with neighbour. I chose safe space....but the ridiculous thing was I was in but the driver did not even knock and did not leave the parcel where I asked.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your parcel was delivered by Yodel?


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Sounds like your parcel was delivered by Yodel?


No


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> No



Oh yeah, you already mentioned DPD.

Yodel also have option for customer  to choose to take responsibility for where they request parcel to be left.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2020)

I am due a delivery on Thursday.  It is booked, for Thursday.  

so I got sent an email at 12.15 this morning that it would arrive today, which it did, at 7 bloody am.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 17, 2020)

Most of them won't ship a mobile phone to France (not sure I believe that but that's what they tell me), so I had to use DHL European Road.

DHL will collect between 8am and 6pm apparently. They've 15 minutes left and I'm not hopeful.

Normally I use drop-off when sending precisely because of this problem, but the last time I had FedEx collect a package for UK delivery they sent me a 1-hour window and  link to track their collection driver, as commonly happens with deliveries nowadays.

No such luck with DHL. I'm stuck with their antiquated website which helpfully informs me that they have received the shipment information.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 17, 2020)

I reckon they (or rather, their system) saw my collection showing up on their thingy and just thought - not worth it today, cba.

I‘d like to know the various companies’ failure rates for domestic collections.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ordered a Northface jacket online from footasylum (Xmas present for son). On the checkout it showed tracking info via - Hermes.

The day of delivery said between 15.00-17.30.  At 17.25 tracking showed it couldn’t be delivered today and would be tried again tomorrow.  It ended up being delivered at 17.35 with photo proof.  The photo was a blurred pic of my gf picking up the parcel from our doorstep from the bottom of our drive 🤷‍♂️

Aside from the momentary confusion - glad to have taken delivery.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 18, 2020)

I have never received a parcel from Hermes that didn’t look like it had seven shades of shit kicked out of it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Ordered a Northface jacket online from footasylum (Xmas present for son). On the checkout it showed tracking info via - Hermes.


If you order stuff from Amazon do you deliver it to yourself, and if so, do you ask for ID?


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 18, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> If you order stuff from Amazon do you deliver it to yourself, and if so, do you ask for ID?



OT but my grandad was a milkman and used to have milk delivered to his house by a different milkman.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 18, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> I have never received a parcel from Hermes that didn’t look like it had seven shades of shit kicked out of it.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 18, 2020)

I had to help out at Basildon Amazon Depot, it was difficult fitting everything in the van the amount I got given so quite a few probably looked like they'd been stamped on 

Never again, I'll stick to the sleepy SE and Eastbourne for my deliveries


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 18, 2020)

Had a new Virgin modem delivered by Yodel yesterday - delivery dead in the middle of the ETA range - online tracking made it a doddle.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I've just had an email from Yodel to say my parcel has been delivered.
> 
> Except no one has been anywhere near my front door all morning!
> 
> ...



I regularly swore at the Yodel delivery guy for leaving three notes on successive days saying I wasn't in when I was. I spent an afternoon trying to contact a human being at the fucking company without success. Eventually I had to cadge a lift off a neighbour to take me to the local delivery place (address also was really difficult to find online). 

Happened again recently but I discovered their on-line delivery update which is really helpful - they tell you where the driver is and how many drops they have to make before they get to you. So I waited until he was due at my place and went outside and asked him about it. He turned out to be a lovely old toothless bloke who apologized profusely and said he was scared of my dog (who barks like mad but is actually fine). 

So I got a doorbell at the gate and now he leaves the package inside, scarpers and rings the bell. Not had a problem since . 

The company's still fucking atrocious though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2020)

I saw my Hermes delivery driver on my street earlier today, I thanked him for taking the risk to deliver these vital packages all through the pandemic. He smiled the sweetest smile and I swear I saw a tear in his eye as he booted my package in to the gutter outside my neighbour’s and stuck a sorry you were out card in my hedge.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

Our postie is a star. May have mentioned before but when I got cosmo (12 years ago now) she was really aggressive to people coming to the house. Every time he came he stuck a treat through the gate for her. Now she associates visitors with treats (I've carried on the habit with other visitors) and is fine with everyone who comes. 

When she sees his red van, or any red van, or any van at all for that matter, she starts out in a trot towards it. I have to tempt her back with a treat otherwise she'd disappear after it into the distance like the pied piper all over


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 18, 2020)

Royal Mail deliveries are taking 1-2 days longer  than usual at present because of the pandemic as best I can tell, certainly for my area.

I did eventually receive a replacement for the lost item, although curiously the replacement was supposed to come with a small free gift by way of an apology and that was missing from the package, which had again been opened. There's a message board for postal workers and there was some interesting threads about packages being ripped open by different sorting machinery. I remain sceptical as the sorting machine did a very careful job opening the jiffy bag...


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 18, 2020)

Leafster said:


>




Can’t see it unfortunately 🙂


----------



## Leafster (Nov 18, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Can’t see it unfortunately 🙂


Hmm, I see the original tweet has been deleted  It was a video clip of a Hermes driver throwing packages into a Hermes van.

ETA: I see it's on the Scum's twitter feed too but I won't link to that. Just try searching "Hermes driver caught launching parcels into van "as hard as he could"" if you're interested.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 18, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Hmm, I see the original tweet has been deleted  It was a video clip of a Hermes driver throwing packages into a Hermes van.
> 
> ETA: I see it's on the Scum's twitter feed too but I won't link to that. Just try searching "Hermes driver caught launching parcels into van "as hard as he could"" if you're interested.



I think I’ve seen the clip you refer to - not surprised 🙂


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2020)

I have yet to receive the coffee beans a local roaster mailed-out back in the spring.
Whatever happened to the package, surely the address label would have been legible... : hmm:
Very nice coffee too.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 19, 2020)

My mum just received the first class letter I posted three weeks ago, a week after she received two weeks worth of mail on one day.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 19, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> I have yet to receive the coffee beans a local roaster mailed-out back in the spring.
> Whatever happened to the package, surely the address label would have been legible... : hmm:
> *Very nice coffee too.*



Your postie says the same thing.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Kanda said:


> I had to help out at Basildon Amazon Depot, it was difficult fitting everything in the van the amount I got given so quite a few probably looked like they'd been stamped on
> 
> Never again, I'll stick to the sleepy SE and Eastbourne for my deliveries



How many stops and parcels did you have on that route in Basildon?

On a side note:  my firm are offering incentives to work away from now all the way thru to Xmas, in various locations at higher rate of pay - even heard a day rate of £220 in Doncaster!  If I was footloose and fancy free I’d probably have taken that offer up.  They also provide you with free hotel accommodation but you share the room with another driver.

My depot is still recruiting even tho we’ve more drivers than routes available.  They’re giving routes to the newbies whilst dropping days off for established drivers ffs 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kanda (Nov 20, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> How many stops and parcels did you have on that route in Basildon?
> 
> On a side note:  my firm are offering incentives to work away from now all the way thru to Xmas, in various locations at higher rate of pay - even heard a day rate of £220 in Doncaster!  If I was footloose and fancy free I’d probably have taken that offer up.  They also provide you with free hotel accommodation but you share the room with another driver.
> 
> My depot is still recruiting even tho we’ve more drivers than routes available.  They’re giving routes to the newbies whilst dropping days off for established drivers ffs 🤦‍♂️



It was something like 280 parcels, can't remember stops, notebook is in van. I was f*cked! 

I'm based out of Brighton but our routes are Eastbourne.. which rocks as it's the furthest site so max is 180 parcels. Yesterday I had 38! 

Same thing happening down here with drivers, but we have new cycle times and I get out on the 05:50 C1... they don't really send newbies on nursery routes at that time.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a Yodel coming and might be out. When I go to manage my delivery options online I get:

Your parcel cannot currently be delivered to your safe place as it's with our driver for delivery or collection.

and

Your parcel cannot currently be delivered to your neighbour as it's with our driver for delivery or collection.


----------



## keybored (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I have a Yodel coming and might be out. When I go to manage my delivery options online I get:
> 
> Your parcel cannot currently be delivered to your safe place as it's with our driver for delivery or collection.
> 
> ...


That's pretty standard across all couriers though isn't it? You can't normally change your delivery on the same day when it's already out for delivery.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

keybored said:


> That's pretty standard across all couriers though isn't it? You can't normally change your delivery on the same day when it's already out for delivery.



No, they all allow me to change thelse things until the driver is at the doorstep. The driver checks their device if the door isn’t answered and gets the updated instruction about what to do next. At least that’s my experience with all the other couriers for the last few years. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## iona (Dec 2, 2020)

keybored said:


> That's pretty standard across all couriers though isn't it? You can't normally change your delivery on the same day when it's already out for delivery.


DHL (iirc) don't give you the option to rearrange a delivery until AFTER it's been loaded into the van


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 9, 2020)

DX Delivery left a package containing a bottle of brandy and a bottle of madeira (Christmas presents for my folks) unsigned for and on the pavement, lent against my front door. I'm bloody furious and incredibly lucky that it was still there when my daughter got home from work.

Not so very cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> DX Delivery left a package containing a bottle of brandy and a bottle of madeira (Christmas presents for my folks) unsigned for and on the pavement, lent against my front door. I'm bloody furious and incredibly lucky that it was still there when my daughter got home from work.
> 
> Not so very cheers - Louis MacNeice


It was YOUR front door they left it leaning against?
Luxury.
I'm in a hard to find place and have had a few photos sent to me saying 'we have delivered your parcel' and it was some completely other person's front door, probably in a village near me.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> It was YOUR front door they left it leaning against?
> Luxury.
> I'm in a hard to find place and have had a few photos sent to me saying 'we have delivered your parcel' and it was some completely other person's front door, probably in a village near me.



I live in a terrace house where the front door opens straight onto the pavement; effectively they just dumped the parcel in the street!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2020)

Warning over 'missed delivery' parcel scams this Christmas
					

Fraudsters target online shoppers with texts and emails claiming to be from DPD or Royal Mail




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 19, 2020)

Hermes have taken to leaving people's parcels in the hallway of the block I live in rather than, say, at their doors. (It's not even a particularly large block.) The caretaker texted me to say there might be something there for me the other day - I went down, yes there was, also two other parcels for other people, which I left at their doors on my way back up. Next day there were a couple more packages left in the same place.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 19, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Warning over 'missed delivery' parcel scams this Christmas
> 
> 
> Fraudsters target online shoppers with texts and emails claiming to be from DPD or Royal Mail
> ...



Shit like this is why I got really angry with the TVLA (and with Royal Mail for abetting them), for their deceptive practice of leaving red cards with phone numbers on that _look_ like those "missed delivery" cards. An absolutely scummy thing to do that utterly reeks of desperation, and why the TV licence should be abolished and replaced with funding via general taxation.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Hermes have taken to leaving people's parcels in the hallway of the block I live in rather than, say, at their doors. (It's not even a particularly large block.) The caretaker texted me to say there might be something there for me the other day - I went down, yes there was, also two other parcels for other people, which I left at their doors on my way back up. Next day there were a couple more packages left in the same place.


we had Amazon drivers going that a lot. we don't even have post boxes for the flats in the lobby, so they were just dumping whole van loads on the floor next to the lift.
packages went missing and had to complain to get replacements sent, but it still kept happening.
only seemed to stop after I'd taken photos and posted on their public Facebook page (with names & addresses blacked out) to complain.
kind of wish I'd seriously followed through on my demand to invoice them for the time I spent doing their job by delivering to each flat. might've paid up just to be shut me up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 19, 2020)

Cerv said:


> we had Amazon drivers going that a lot. we don't even have post boxes for the flats in the lobby, so they were just dumping whole van loads on the floor next to the lift.
> packages went missing and had to complain to get replacements sent, but it still kept happening.
> only seemed to stop after I'd taken photos and posted on their public Facebook page (with names & addresses blacked out) to complain.
> kind of wish I'd seriously followed through on my demand to invoice them for the time I spent doing their job by delivering to each flat. might've paid up just to be shut me up.


I should really have complained but I couldn't be arsed. I've complained to Hermes before and they do nothing. I've complained to shops that their packages have been shoddily delivered via Hermes and they don't care. I just try to avoid anything being delivered via Hermes now.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Hermes have taken to leaving people's parcels in the hallway of the block I live in rather than, say, at their doors. (It's not even a particularly large block.) The caretaker texted me to say there might be something there for me the other day - I went down, yes there was, also two other parcels for other people, which I left at their doors on my way back up. Next day there were a couple more packages left in the same place.



I think Hermes regard that as a ‘successful delivery’.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2020)

Bit of an off centre moan.

I ordered a cross trainer from Decathlon. It arrived four days early. I ordered a Liberty wash bag for Mrs Dess, it arrived three days early.

In neither case was I organised for receipt of said items. It was pure chance I was in on both occasions, thanks to CV19 restrictions. I'd organised everything for the advised delivery dates.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I ordered a cross trainer from Decathlon.


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Louis MacNeice said:


> DX Delivery left a package containing a bottle of brandy and a bottle of madeira (Christmas presents for my folks) unsigned for and on the pavement, lent against my front door. I'm bloody furious and incredibly lucky that it was still there when my daughter got home from work.
> 
> Not so very cheers - Louis MacNeice



Are RM delivering more parcels now?

I only ask as I’ve been working late shifts and have seen a few RM vans out late delivering parcels.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> *Are RM delivering more parcels now?*
> 
> I only ask as I’ve been working late shifts and have seen a few RM vans out late delivering parcels.


Really? It's Christmas, you're a delivery driver, and you have to ask that?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Shit like this is why I got really angry with the TVLA (and with Royal Mail for abetting them), for their deceptive practice of leaving red cards with phone numbers on that _look_ like those "missed delivery" cards. An absolutely scummy thing to do that utterly reeks of desperation, and why the TV licence should be abolished and replaced with funding via general taxation.



They have so many grotty little scams. There's also the 'what to expect in court' letter that looks a bit like, but most certainly is not, a summons for an actual court date.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 20, 2020)

Meanwhile, parcel force outright lied to me the other day and said they'd tried to deliver my parcel and left a card. I was at my desk six feet from the front door all day and nobody attempted to deliver anything. No card either, because they were never actually here, and without the card you can't tell the robot who answers the phone to redeliver yout parcel; nor can I go and collect it because I don't know where it is.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 20, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Shit like this is why I got really angry with the TVLA (and with Royal Mail for abetting them), for their deceptive practice of leaving red cards with phone numbers on that _look_ like those "missed delivery" cards. An absolutely scummy thing to do that utterly reeks of desperation, and why the TV licence should be abolished and replaced with funding via general taxation.


Haven't had a licence for years since the BBC were caught out with saville and haven't heard from the licensing bods since I notified them I don't watch live tv. Must be 8 or so years. If they attended the premises I would ask them if they were Jehovah's witnesses as they call more often.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 20, 2020)

Parcel force are delivering till quite late here, as are the RM parcels people.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 22, 2020)

I've been raging at a couple delivery companies the past few days but I've finally clocked it's partly the fault of individual shops giving them the wrong address because they're using a fucked up automation system that can't handle anything that isn't the simplest number-street-city-postcode. Obviously other part of the blame still falls to the delivery companies because if this was the Royal Mail dealing with the cock up I'd have still got my fucking parcels. 

Absolutely cheek of the current shop I'm having a problem with, I emailed them to say dpd are saying they tried to deliver but they didn't turn up, they've emailed back telling me to make sure I'm there for the re-delivery or else it'll get sent back to them. They even sent proof of the attempted delivery! I don't recognise the door in the photo. I've emailed them back. Lets see what happens next


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)

It is possible that in some instances, the issue is a problem with Google Google Maps postcode error leads delivery drivers on wild pizza chase


----------



## izz (Dec 22, 2020)

Well ! ! It's like this, I ordered some wine for my friend to be delivered, they gave her a time so she took the dog for a walk and got back half an hour before the delivery slot to find a card in the door with 'Back Tues' written on it. I go to the site I ordered it from and found that, _supposedly_, they'd delivered the wine and she'd signed for it  ! Understandably livid I emailed the company and the courier, giving them a solidly written and capitalised piece of my mind. I get a call from a very polite and concerned gentlemen who runs the company expressing sorrow etc and then suggesting that instead of 'Back Tues' the card actually said 'Back Door'. 

They'd stashed it inside the back gate.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2020)

As far as I can tell, nothing is being signed for at the moment. I have had two new phones in the last two months, neither was signed for


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> As far as I can tell, nothing is being signed for at the moment. I have had two new phones in the last two months, neither was signed for



At Royal Mail we haven't had customers signing since the first lockdown; we are meant to make sure that the customer has actually taken delivery before we sign on their behalf (same goes for special deliveries.

Cheers - Louis (on my rest day) MacNeice


----------



## kenny g (Dec 22, 2020)

My 8 bottles of Xmas wine from Adnams just arrived a day early after I ordered a day after the Xmas cut off date. So big thanks to yodel and starting to think I should have ordered more!


----------



## kenny g (Dec 22, 2020)

izz said:


> Well ! ! It's like this, I ordered some wine for my friend to be delivered, they gave her a time so she took the dog for a walk and got back half an hour before the delivery slot to find a card in the door with 'Back Tues' written on it. I go to the site I ordered it from and found that, _supposedly_, they'd delivered the wine and she'd signed for it  ! Understandably livid I emailed the company and the courier, giving them a solidly written and capitalised piece of my mind. I get a call from a very polite and concerned gentlemen who runs the company expressing sorrow etc and then suggesting that instead of 'Back Tues' the card actually said 'Back Door'.
> 
> They'd stashed it inside the back gate.


In Japan where everything is more organised and the script is even more confusing than English the driver would have a set of stamps he would use to stamp the message on the card. Even doctors use pre prepared stamps when writing prescriptions which is a bit concerning but actually considering the universal issues with doctors handwriting a very good idea.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2020)

I decided not to risk the crowds in my local town and placed an order with Amazon. They told me my order would be delivered today. I checked at 8am and still all it said was "today" so I decided not to go out at all, rather I would have to stay in and wait for it. 

It eventually arrived at 17:40 .. I waited the whole day. 

I am certain their technology would permit them to be more precise than just "today" ..


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2020)

weltweit said:


> I decided not to risk the crowds in my local town and placed an order with Amazon. They told me my order would be delivered today. I checked at 8am and still all it said was "today" so I decided not to go out at all, rather I would have to stay in and wait for it.
> 
> It eventually arrived at 17:40 .. I waited the whole day.
> 
> I am certain their technology would permit them to be more precise than just "today" ..


depends upon precisely who it was you ordered from, and which company they than use.  Normally you do get more info, its not particularly useful, but it should give you a bit of a window.  I think my last one said something like 14.30-15.30 and it came at 13.30


----------



## weltweit (Dec 22, 2020)

belboid said:


> depends upon precisely who it was you ordered from, and which company they than use.  Normally you do get more info, its not particularly useful, but it should give you a bit of a window.  I think my last one said something like 14.30-15.30 and it came at 13.30


I thought I ordered it from Amazon. Some books.

The delivery was by an unmarked white van, as soon as I had taken the packet the driver updated his system and it displayed as delivered on my tracking page. That was why I wondered how much more accurate they could have been, surely they would have been seeing how that driver was getting through his packages and therefore about when he would get to me.  Just "morning or afternoon" would have been an improvement.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 23, 2020)

I ordered a couple different products from Amazon and was encouraged to let them both be delivered on the same day to prevent multiple drops. I was t in a rush for any of them so seems a logical idea.
They’ve still sent them out separate so what was the point of that?

One has already arrived this morning. 2 8 way gangway extensions. In this box!


Which just contained these items which they could have just stuck delivery labels on!!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2020)

cybershot said:


> I ordered a couple different products from Amazon and was encouraged to let them both be delivered on the same day to prevent multiple drops. I was t in a rush for any of them so seems a logical idea.
> They’ve still sent them out separate so what was the point of that?
> 
> One has already arrived this morning. 2 8 way gangway extensions. In this box!
> ...


As we were packing for France, tried to explain the concept of "shipping air" to the ex. On reflection, I may have been judging her harshly, if even the professionals can ship that much air...


----------



## dessiato (Dec 23, 2020)

I ordered some chocolates for my f-i-l, same site, same company, same order, same time and day. But one of will be delivered on xmas eve, the other Jan 2. However, since it means he'll get some for xmas, and the second for his birthday, it works out quite nicely, albeit by accident.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2020)

We ordered Christmas dinner in a box this year. When the ordered was placed 2 weeks ago we were told it would be delivered yesterday or today. Went into the suppliers website at the weekend and told me I could track it via an app which I had to down load. There is no sign anywhere of our dinner. Yet.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2020)

Minutes after typing that our Christmas dinner was delivered by a man in a black London taxi....none of those grumpy drivers in a big white van for us. I feel a bit like Margot Leadbetter


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 23, 2020)

I actually just posted this on a different thread but it might be useful here too. Which has good info about what to do when you have issues with your delivery if you buy something online and also generally how to navigate the purchase so you don't accidentally water down your consumer rights. Citizens Advice has info too but I can't quite find the right pages atm


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2020)

Pay by credit card and get a charge back if all goes wrong is possibly the easiest route.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2021)

Just checking on some books sent to me. They were delivered by Royal Mail and signed for!
Great signature


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2021)

Un-crap


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Just checking on some books sent to me. They were delivered by Royal Mail and signed for!
> Great signature
> View attachment 247316



You can't sign for them and haven't been able to since the first lockdown; that's just the postie's scrawl to say job done. 

My scrawl is not much better, but I do make sure that the parcel has been taken inside, posted through letter box or left in a safe place/with neighbour (note through door to let them know what I've done).

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 7, 2021)

Louis MacNeice said:


> At Royal Mail we haven't had customers signing since the first lockdown; we are meant to make sure that the customer has actually taken delivery before we sign on their behalf (same goes for special deliveries.
> 
> Cheers - Louis (on my rest day) MacNeice


My postman is brilliant, what's the best way to feed that back to Royal Mail?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 7, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Un-crap




This is why we have RM issue mini crampons! I kid you not.



Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 7, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> My postman is brilliant, what's the best way to feed that back to Royal Mail?



Phone your local delivery office and speak to the delivery office manager...they might be a little busy!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## two sheds (Jan 7, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> My postman is brilliant, what's the best way to feed that back to Royal Mail?


Mine too, he virtually single handed cured the dog of being aggressive to visitors by giving her a treat every time he arrived 

I also do a squiggle for my signature on deliveries - I heard about delivery companies being hacked and peoples' signatures being compromised. Not sure whether it's true but squiggle it is.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 7, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> My postman is brilliant, what's the best way to feed that back to Royal Mail?



Was back at the folks place for Christmas - their postie takes parcels and letters from people to go into the post, as well as delivering it.
They also have a Hermes bod who everyone knows and is apparently great tbf.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 7, 2021)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Phone your local delivery office and speak to the delivery office manager...they might be a little busy!
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Thank you x


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 7, 2021)

8ball said:


> Was back at the folks place for Christmas - their postie takes parcels and letters from people to go into the post, as well as delivering it.
> They also have a Hermes bod who everyone knows and is apparently great tbf.


I think that's a new service, mine collected several packages from me. You pay for postage then book the collection online.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 7, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I think that's a new service, mine collected several packages from me. You pay for postage then book the collection online.



They just put the stamps/postage on and give it to him when he comes round - been doing it for ages.  Though the booking service sounds especially handy at the moment.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2021)

Louis MacNeice said:


> You can't sign for them and haven't been able to since the first lockdown; that's just the postie's scrawl to say job done.
> 
> My scrawl is not much better, but I do make sure that the parcel has been taken inside, posted through letter box or left in a safe place/with neighbour (note through door to let them know what I've done).
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


The postie had some interaction because Ernest is not my name but that of a building manager.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 9, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The postie had some interaction because Ernest is not my name but that of a building manager.



The name will be the name of the person it is given to; the postie will have asked and entered it into their PDA...all at a distance.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## agricola (Jan 24, 2021)

had a good experience with DPD today - delivery arrived on time, delivered to my door, all was as it should be


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2021)

"DPD Local has been ranked as the best parcel delivery firm in our annual poll of MoneySavingExpert.com users, while its sister company DPD – the previous winner of our poll – came second. At the other end of the scale, CitySprint and Yodel got the poorest ratings from MoneySavers. The results come after a hard year for parcel delivery firms in which they've been an essential supply line for many stuck at home. "









						DPD Local and DPD voted top parcel delivery firms, while CitySprint and Yodel are bottom of the pile
					

DPD Local has been ranked as the best parcel delivery firm in our annual poll of MoneySavingExpert users, with sister firm DPD coming second. But at the other end of the scale, CitySprint and Yodel got the poorest ratings from MoneySavers.




					www.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## oryx (Jan 26, 2021)

Not parcels as such, but we were stil getting Christmas cards delivered last week. 

Royal Mail


----------



## Cerv (Jan 28, 2021)

everyone knows that "we tried to deliver but no-one answered" is the go to default lie delivery companies use in normal times. but how the fuck are they still coming out with that in the middle of lockdown?
and not convincing when the tracking number shows never left your warehouse. at least scan it out so you can pretend it's been on a trip in the van.

a special Fuck You to DHL cos 2 weeks after my work paid for next day delivery sending a new laptop out I'm still waiting.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 16, 2021)

cybershot said:


> "DPD Local has been ranked as the best parcel delivery firm in our annual poll of MoneySavingExpert.com users, while its sister company DPD – the previous winner of our poll – came second. At the other end of the scale, CitySprint and Yodel got the poorest ratings from MoneySavers. The results come after a hard year for parcel delivery firms in which they've been an essential supply line for many stuck at home. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The driver who is coming to me this morning apparently loves his job. In DPD's tracking info there's now an option to view details of the driver, and he's written this in his profile:

"i like spend quality time with my family, workout on a gym, and i love do my job delivering parcels." His favourite tune is "likes all music"

In his feedback, 13 people say he respected their property.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 20, 2021)

two days in a row I've not left the flat all day waiting, but Royal Mail have updated the tracking info "we were unable to deliver this item at 20-03-2021 as the address was inaccessible" without turning up. It was accessible enough for 3 other deliveries from other companies 
In Hackney, not the remote highlands so christ knows what inaccessible means. Other than the driver knows "we tried to deliver but no-one was home" doesn't work as a lie this year.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 4, 2021)

FFS! Just let me know where you left the fucking parcel. If you don't and I get an email saying its been delivered but I don't know where you left it of course I'm going to make a complaint! Doh!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm having a good one with Hermes at the moment. 
They 'delivered' my phone to a block of flats in another street about half a mile away and left it in front of the communal door on the pavement. I know this because they took a photo to show me "job done". 
As soon as I found out, I went around the streets looking for the door in the picture and then figured they had my road name mixed up with another (mine is a three bedroom on a residential street, the other is a set of four blocks of flats on a main road.  I located which flats it was from the picture, but the package was already gone. I buzzed all the flats but nobody had seen anything. 

The photo looks a bit big for a phone that isn't even boxed, (that's a really large door by the way, normal size paving slabs and I only come up to about two thirds of the window hight. . .  but hey ho. 


Obviously Hermes have the worst customer service. There was little I could do apart from leave the automated online bot a message. 
I also told the ebayer that sent it what happened and they said they would also get in touch with Hermes, and give a refund if Hermes agreed to it (I know under ebay rules it's still the sellers responsibility, but I thought I would leave that for a day or two, as nothing can be claimed for three days, and the same ebayer potentially had replacement phones coming in). 

Three days later I get my first automated response from Hermes saying they will look at my claim. Later that day, I had another (still automated) response saying the matter was now in the hands of an actual human!!! 

Next day I get a message to say they are sorry I wasn't in to receive my package (what?), and that they will try sending it again in the next 48 hours. ????
I checked the tracking, and this time instead of the picture saying it was delivered, it showed it was back at the depot. 
This morning I get a message saying that the package is being processed and they expect it to be delivered to me . . . . 'last Tuesday'. 

I'm kind of curious as to what will happen next.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm having a good one with Hermes at the moment.
> They 'delivered' my phone to a block of flats in another street about half a mile away and left it in front of the communal door on the pavement. I know this because they took a photo to show me "job done".
> As soon as I found out, I went around the streets looking for the door in the picture and then figured they had my road name mixed up with another (mine is a three bedroom on a residential street, the other is a set of four blocks of flats on a main road.  I located which flats it was from the picture, but the package was already gone. I buzzed all the flats but nobody had seen anything.
> 
> ...


They’re hopeless. I live in a 16 floor tower block and if e.g they have parcels for 6 addresses they will buzz each number to let you know they are here, and you think they are going to come to the door, and then they just dump al, the parcels in the foyer. Of course, all the alley cats in the block nick them🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cerv (Jul 5, 2021)

DPD delivered today a damp, red stained box resealed in their own branded tape. case sized for six bottles but oddly with only 5 inside.

did they attach an apology slip with any info on how to claim for the damage, or even mention it at all on the doorstep? of course not, dropped the box and did a runner.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I was expecting a DPD parcel today between 1 and 2. At 1.39 I received a text from DPD saying they had attempted delivery and that as I wasn't in they will try again tomorrow.

They sent me a picture of my front door with my parcel outside, and they put a card through the door. However actually knocking on the front door seemed too much for them. They didn't ring the buzzer so don't know how they fit into the block of flats, but ffs knocking isn't that hard to do.

Twats.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> I was expecting a DPD parcel today between 1 and 2. At 1.39 I received a text from DPD saying they had attempted delivery and that as I wasn't in they will try again tomorrow.
> 
> They sent me a picture of my front door with my parcel outside, and they put a card through the door. However actually knocking on the front door seemed too much for them. They didn't ring the buzzer so don't know how they fit into the block of flats, but ffs knocking isn't that hard to do.
> 
> Twats.


Complain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm having a good one with Hermes at the moment.
> They 'delivered' my phone to a block of flats in another street about half a mile away and left it in front of the communal door on the pavement. I know this because they took a photo to show me "job done".
> As soon as I found out, I went around the streets looking for the door in the picture and then figured they had my road name mixed up with another (mine is a three bedroom on a residential street, the other is a set of four blocks of flats on a main road.  I located which flats it was from the picture, but the package was already gone. I buzzed all the flats but nobody had seen anything.
> 
> ...


what happened next?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> what happened next?


A couple of days later I got a message to say it was out for delivery again and would arrive between 2-4. This came and went with no package. I got a message to say they would try again the next day.
At this point the seller got back to me to say that the package in the picture definitely wasn't mine. My package would literally be only bigger than that of the phone itself.

The next day nothing happened and I got no new messages so I checked the tracking and it was back at the depot again with a note for me to get in touch (which can only be through their on line bot).
When I did, they said they would like more info about my address. Not much else I could give at this point. They had my number and full address and their own tracking system pic pinpointed my house on Google maps. I just told them this again and made it clear I didn't live in the block of flats around the corner.
No reply.
Radio silence for a couple of days, tracking only showed that the phone was at the depot.
Then, just as I was standing at the door, someone slid a tiny package through the letter box onto the floor.
It really was phone size, just wrapped in a single completely popped layer of bubble wrap, and one layer of brown paper. The three address stickers (which asked for clarification of the non existent flat number) probably offered the most protection. . . Oh, and the phone was on an beeping, probably activated in transit (I could feel the side buttons through the package).

Anyway end of story. Magically despite being sold 'used' (from 2017),  the packaging and the time spent in transit, the phone was in mint condition. A good sign perhaps.

Hermes have still failed to follow their own guidelines. Should be a picture of the package at an open door that is the correct address. They took a picture of my closed door. 

In other news, yesterday I turned away a package that was meant for the flats around the corner. Looked quite nice and big. No tracking on it, they are lucky I am a nice guy (though I suppose most people are really).


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> Complain.


I'm doubtful it will do any good, they will just say they knocked and there was no answer.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 21, 2021)

I've just received a text from Hermes to say my parcel has been successfully delivered. 

No sign of it on my doorstep!
I walk down to the road to see if it's been left in a "safe"  place in my garden. No sign of it!
I check the wheelie bins! Nothing!
My neighbour a couple of houses along is putting her car in her garage and she toots her horn. She waves, gets out of the car and tells me that a flustered courier raced up to her and handed her a parcel which she put on her car seat. The courier took a photo of the parcel and the car seat and then stormed off. Then my neighbour notices it's for me and spotted me looking in the bins. 

I now have my parcel and a text from Hermes with a photo of the successfully delivered parcel on my neighbour's car seat!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

poor fuckers must be run off their feet the whole sodding day

Eta: in this heat too


----------



## Leafster (Jul 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> poor fuckers must be run off their feet the whole sodding day


My neighbour said the courier was concerned that the dustbin lorry would trap her in our road as it's a single track and it must have been heading this way when she turned into the road. It would have held her up by 15 to 20 minutes and obviously would have had an impact on the strict timetable she'd been given.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 21, 2021)

Leafster said:


> My neighbour said the courier was concerned that the dustbin lorry would trap her in our road as it's a single track and it must have been heading this way when she turned into the road. It would have held her up by 15 to 20 minutes and obviously would have had an impact on the strict timetable she'd been given.


Can't really blame her for that. I wouldn't be sitting behind a bin wagon for 20 mins to deliver anything to anyone, unless I was getting paid by the hour, which she won't be.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

yep and probably get complaints from the later people who are expecting delivery at a particular time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> poor fuckers must be run off their feet the whole sodding day
> 
> Eta: in this heat too


Hermes drivers have a absolutely shit deal apparently, if they are not fast enough or there is an error it can cost them more money in petrol than they get paid. The system has them panicking and screwing up. 

However you can take that photo of your package not being delivered and get your money back.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

Said before on the thread I think but I started off hating yodel and everything about them. I got three missed delivery notes while I was in all the time, and it's absolutely impossible to contact anyone human working for them. I'm not sure they actually have humans in the head office. Took me ages to find where the depot was and I had to get a lift out there to collect. 

I finally grabbed the delivery man and he turned out to be lovely old toothless bloke who was just afraid of the dog. So I installed a bell at the gate and he drops the delivery and rings the bell, sorted


----------



## Cerv (Jul 30, 2021)

Over 5m people in UK had parcels lost or stolen last year, says Citizens Advice
					

Charity says problems are ‘baked into the system’ and calls for fines for poor service across the sector




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Ten parcels were lost or stolen during each minute over the last 12 months


that's a lot of boxes getting chucked in bins or over the fence


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2021)

My regular Hermes delivery chap had his last week this week. He's going back to do his regular job in Ibiza over the summer but will be back for winter.

He's a decent chap, always smiling with a bit of banter, and always arrived at the same time if had a parcel for me.

I fear for any of my parcels over the next few months.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 4, 2021)

Fucking APC. Useless fucking cunts. Overnight service my fucking arse. The parcel was sent last Tuesday, expected Wednesday so that's a full week late. Couldn't track it online cos the tracking wasn't working. Depot wouldn't answer the phone, didn't reply to emails. Absolutely no explanation. I was so shocked at them actually turning up this morning I didn't look to see if it was APC themselves or a local courier service doing it for them so I can let rip on Google.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Fucking APC. Useless fucking cunts. Overnight service my fucking arse. The parcel was sent last Tuesday, expected Wednesday so that's a full week late. Couldn't track it online cos the tracking wasn't working. Depot wouldn't answer the phone, didn't reply to emails. Absolutely no explanation. I was so shocked at them actually turning up this morning I didn't look to see if it was APC themselves or a local courier service doing it for them so I can let rip on Google.


I really don't like parcels coming by APC, I find they just randomly turn up without any notification.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 4, 2021)

Gls have been not delivering a parcel for over a week. I decided to track it again today, only to discover it was delivered at the same time I was tracking it. Apparently, throwing a squashed box onto the footpath outside my house is classed as delivery.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2021)

Click through thread 😁


----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Click through thread 😁



They could have just left her on doorstep and taken a photo surely.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 17, 2021)

1927 said:


> They could have just left her on doorstep and taken a photo surely.


Or drop kicked her over the fence into the neighbour's garden.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2021)

HENCE CLICK THE THREAD


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 17, 2021)

DHL has my parcel. DHL claimed they tried to deliver a parcel at 7.20pm last night and I wasn't in. A whopper of a lie, as I was and they didn't ring the buzzer. 

DHL say they're going to deliver my parcel today. 

We shall see, DHL, we shall see.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> HENCE CLICK THE THREAD


No


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> HENCE CLICK THE THREAD


It was definitely worth clicking the thread.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2021)

HENS CLUCK THE BREAD


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 17, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> It was definitely worth clicking the thread.


That would have involved opening the cesspit that is Twitter.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 17, 2021)

My house address contains a one word connection to my business address.

Cue repeated items for work arriving at home & vice versa.

Which would be OK if trying to deliver parcels out of hours, eg on Saturday - the speciality of at least one courier ...
At least a few of the major couriers now have tracking or time slots which actually make sense and are real (not a figment of the imagination) so we can time a trip to meet the van.
A bit more difficult when the item is actually several cubic feet of machined timber beading ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2021)

This Twotter thread cheered me up this morning.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> This Twotter thread cheered me up this morning.



You twistin my melons man?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> You twistin my melons man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copy and paste it over then you grumpy old sod


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2021)

🤬😡👺


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> This Twotter thread cheered me up this morning.



DaveCinzano beat you to it Badgers. But it's too good it did need to be posted twice.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Dave Cinzano beat you to it Badgers. But it's too good it did need to be posted twice.


I don't have him on ignore but I skim read his content at best


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 17, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Dave Cinzano beat you to it Badgers. But it's too good it did need to be posted twice.


you've tagged Dave not DaveCinzano


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> you've tagged Dave not DaveCinzano


I skim read both of them


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> you've tagged Dave not DaveCinzano


Thanks,, have amended.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 17, 2021)

My DHL parcel arrived though, finally.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I don't have him on ignore but I skim read his content at best


Explains why your plagiarism is typically so half-arsed, you knock-kneed little quisling 🧐


----------



## NoXion (Aug 17, 2021)

I tried reading the Twitter thread, but it wouldn't let me read the whole thing without logging in or signing up. I'm currently avoiding logging into Twitter for mental health reasons.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 17, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I tried reading the Twitter thread, but it wouldn't let me read the whole thing without logging in or signing up. I'm currently avoiding logging into Twitter for mental health reasons.


I don’t have a Twitter account to log into but it seems to be doing that to me too over the last few days.


----------



## oryx (Aug 17, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I don’t have a Twitter account to log into but it seems to be doing that to me too over the last few days.


Same here. I don't actually want to have an account but so many threads/virtual conversations (everywhere, not just on here) link to Twitter threads. 

Same with FB and Instagram.


----------



## A380 (Aug 19, 2021)

Captions please…


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 19, 2021)

"I could have sworn that there was a brow [gangway] here to where Noah's barge was moored "


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 284364
> 
> Captions please…


Your parcel has been left in a safe place.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 284364
> 
> Captions please…


Disastrous Pond Deliveries


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Kanda (Aug 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 284364
> 
> Captions please…



Driver has to pay for that


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> View attachment 284364
> 
> 
> Captions please…


Deep Pond Deliveries


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 5, 2021)

I ordered some stuff from the US. They shipped it via DHL who then handed it to Yodel for delivery. Yodel claimed to have delivered it yesterday, although there's no indication where it was delivered to other than the postcode of the Yodel depot. I have asked for the exact adress it was delivered to, and DHL says it could take up to 72 hours to provide that information.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2021)

DHL have not responded. I managed to web chat with Yodel's customer service who claimed the following:

It was delivered Saturday.
It was delivered today.
It was left with a neighbour, but they can't tell me who, what number flat, or if it was one of the businesses o the ground floor of the flats.
They sent the location that the parcel was last scanned at, which is somewhere on my street but not my property.
There is no photo taken by the driver showing who he handed the parcel to, and where they are.

They have raised an investigation at the depot to try to get more information from the driver, Fuck knows where he left the parcel, probably a skip or a pond.

I'll contact the business I bought it from too.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> DHL have not responded. I managed to web chat with Yodel's customer service who claimed the following:
> 
> It was delivered Saturday.
> It was delivered today.
> ...


Forget Yodel, you have no contract with them. Get on to the place you bought it from and demand a refund or replacement. The seller is the one who has a contract with the courier. Let them deal with it.
Im sick of chasing couriers now. The only way they'll change their ways is if people stop using them, and sellers won't stop using them unless and until it starts costing them time and money.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 7, 2021)

I found it! My neighbour across the hall had it.

No card from the delivery driver to say where it was though.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 15, 2021)

Hermes have my parcel. They've had it since Wednesday. You can't contact a human, only a bot, which tells me there is a delay to my delivery.

No fucking shit.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 16, 2021)

It gets better.

Hermes sent me a notification claiming my parcel was delivered to my porch at 11.59 last night with an attached  location photo.

There are a few inaccuracies here.

It wasn't delivered to me.

I don't have a porch.

There's no location photo.

WHO THE FUCK DID THEY DELIVER MY PARCEL TO? WHERE IS IT??

Twats.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 16, 2021)

This is a parcel from the US with some special art pens in it that I have been waiting weeks for.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 16, 2021)

TNT have merged / been taken over by FedEx

It's not been a Smooooooooth merger


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2021)

hermes delivered my parcel _from_ superdrug _to_ a nearby superdrug 

eta: i collected it  total fwp obvs, but the chatbots gave me the real rage for a bit


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 16, 2021)

Yeah wayward bob the chatbots are super rage inducing.

Parcel came this morning, from the delivery driver that delivered something else yesterday. I think he forgot to give the parcel to me with the other one.

I miss Leo, the driver who was there for over a year. He was competent.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 17, 2021)

Everyone has to learn at some point.

Went I started delivering for amazon, I just got sent out on the road. Covid rules meant you got no on the road training.


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 17, 2021)

Kanda said:


> Everyone has to learn at some point.
> 
> Went I started delivering for amazon, I just got sent out on the road. Covid rules meant you got no on the road training.


I live in a road with only house names much to my annoyance. But amazon have never missed the address, but other couriers have, often; do you have an app the tells you the exactly location of each house?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2021)

Kanda said:


> Everyone has to learn at some point.
> 
> Went I started delivering for amazon, I just got sent out on the road. Covid rules meant you got no on the road training.


This particular driver has been on the route for several months. He's not new.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

Dont know what to do.
A couple of days ago a delivery man showed up with a massive box that was not for me, it said on the label it was for someone called ian wood and then had a very incomplete address (just the name of the hill that i am on but no house). I told them they need to find out the correct address & they went away..
Just found that same parcel on my doorstep now. 
It is really heavy and its some kind of posh kitchen machine a mixer.

What the hell am i meant to do?
Nowhere does it say what delivery company it is, has no order receipt attached to outside of box.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> Dont know what to do.
> A couple of days ago a delivery man showed up with a massive box that was not for me, it said on the label it was for someone called ian wood and then had a very incomplete address (just the name of the hill that i am on but no house). I told them they need to find out the correct address & they went away..
> Just found that same parcel on my doorstep now.
> It is really heavy and its some kind of posh kitchen machine a mixer.
> ...


Take it in , unpack and enjoy it.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

1927 said:


> Take it in , unpack and enjoy it.


are you sure? I dont actually want a big food mixer.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

fucking hell, its 'worth' over a thousand pounds i just unpacked and googled it. it is this thing. Official Thermomix® TM6


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

i really do not want it but would like to know if it is mine to sell on ebay.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> are you sure? I dont actually want a big food mixer.


well i'd give it a little while before actually using it, but f theres no paperwork with it and no return address etc, you haven't signed for it, etc etc etc.

I'm guessing that it could have been nicked before you actually discovered it on your door step, so you're in the clear,


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> i really do not want it but would like to know if it is mine to sell on ebay.


It is not, and whilst you _might_ get away with it, there are plenty of variables which will hamper your unencumbered race to the finishing line.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> It is not, and whilst you _might_ get away with it, there are plenty of variables which will hamper your unencumbered race to the finishing line.


what would you do? Contact manufacturers? thats all i can think of, with no info on where they bought it from or which delivery company it was.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> what would you do? Contact manufacturers? thats all i can think of, with no info on where they bought it from or which delivery company it was.


Hang on to it. And, when a couple of months have passed without any queries, you're likely to be fine. I think the (common) law might stipulate a year and a day before it becomes yours...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> what would you do? Contact manufacturers? thats all i can think of, with no info on where they bought it from or which delivery company it was.


Can you post a [address details redacted] picture of the delivery label? The hive mind might be able to identify which courier company it was from that.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Hang on to it. And, when a couple of months have passed without any queries, you're likely to be fine. I think the (common) law might stipulate a year and a day before it becomes yours...


There doesnt appear to be a specific time scale, but  bimble does have to demonstrate that they made reasonable attempts to return it.

Is there are name of delivery company on package?
Is there a senders address?
What is the correct address of the recipient?

If none of this is available then i guess calling the manufacturer might be an option (are these thing sold by retailers or manufacturers only?)

If none of the above then id just hang own to it for a reasonable amount of time, say 45 days, and after that id keep it. Just make sure you've kept proof that you tried to return it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Can you post a [address details redacted] picture of the delivery label? The hive mind might be able to identify which courier company it was from that.


We dont want to be helping to return it, we should be trying to find grounds for keeping it, so bimble can make a few quid legitimately.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

This is the only label, no delivery company senders address or contact number for intended recipient.(I’ve just hidden his name & the incomplete address).

ETa oh! It’s dpd isn’t it


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> This is the only label, no delivery company senders address or contact number for intended recipient.(I’ve just hidden his name & the incomplete address).
> View attachment 293329
> ETa oh! It’s dpd isn’t it


yeh it's clearly dpd, only with a spot of marker over it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> This is the only label, no delivery company senders address or contact number for intended recipient.(I’ve just hidden his name & the incomplete address).
> View attachment 293329
> ETa oh! It’s dpd isn’t it


Shame it's a food processor and not a new phone, judging from picture quality you're due an upgrade 😂


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> This is the only label, no delivery company senders address or contact number for intended recipient.(I’ve just hidden his name & the incomplete address).
> View attachment 293329
> ETa oh! It’s dpd isn’t it


Get in touch with dpd, but good luck if they are anything like Hermes!


----------



## keybored (Oct 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Can you post a [address details redacted] picture of the delivery label? The hive mind might be able to identify which courier company it was from that.


It wasn't launched over a 6' fence so we can already rule out Hermes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> This is the only label, no delivery company senders address or contact number for intended recipient.(I’ve just hidden his name & the incomplete address).
> View attachment 293329
> ETa oh! It’s dpd isn’t it


when you put the tracking info into dpd you find that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> ETa oh! It’s dpd isn’t it





1927 said:


> Get in touch with dpd, but good luck if they are anything like Hermes!


If you make a _reasonable effort_ to contact DPD to alert them to _their_ error, that will weigh heavily in your favour, and obviously you can't be held responsible for any further incompetence on their part. Just make sure you make a note of the _extraordinary efforts*_ you have gone to to remedy this issue  

*Vague voicemail left on one of the phone lines they never properly monitor


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

doing an email to the manufacturers. i think thats a reasonable effort.


----------



## keybored (Oct 19, 2021)

Is there a return address on there? You could Google that for a phone number. 

Then call them and taunt them over losing a £1k UltraDeluxeGourmet 12" Megamixer or whatever it is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> doing an email to the manufacturers. i think thats a reasonable effort.


Or you could look at the tracking data and see your neighbour knows you have it


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> doing an email to the manufacturers. i think thats a reasonable effort.


No, DPD, they delivered it.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

well. i will just do nothing then, and await mystery neighbour. eta damn you Pickman's model saying something actually useful so that i had to unignore you


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Or you could look at the tracking data and see your neighbour knows you have it


But the neighbour isnt known to them!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> well. i will just do nothing then, and await mystery neighbour. eta damn you Pickman's model saying something actually useful so that i had to unignore you


If you do nothing it is likely to be considered as theft!


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

1927 said:


> If you do nothing it is likely to be considered as theft!


cant be theft. I told them the other day that it was not for me and to try to find the full address. what a pain in the arse.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 19, 2021)

Is the bloke incomplete address near your house? Same postcode or something?
If so, post about it on Nextdoor - this sort of thing happens all the time on our one. Even if he doesn't belong to Nextdoor, someone might know him.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

i phoned dpd and they are apparently going to arrange to come and take it away again. Will probably show up here again on friday.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> cant be theft. I told them the other day that it was not for me and to try to find the full address. what a pain in the arse.


Unfortunately its the way the law works.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 19, 2021)

A food mixer that costs a grand? Kitchen gadgets like that are a waste of money. Just try cleaning the crud off it after one use, a right pain in the wheeto... unless you've got servants to clean the bastard for you


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

1927 said:


> Unfortunately its the way the law works.


could you tell us what law we'd be breaking if we did nothing when something we didn't order is mistakenly delivered to us?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> could you tell us what law we'd be breaking if we did nothing when something we didn't order is mistakenly delivered to us?


Goods received in error still belong to the trader, and if you don't make reasonable efforts to get them returned then you can be liable to civil remedies, which is a ballache.

If they are sent to you intentionally, but are unsolicited, then under the Consumer Contracts (Information, Cancellation and Additional Charges) Regulations 2013 you can keep them and don't have to pay anything.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Goods received in error still belong to the trader, and if you don't make reasonable efforts to get them returned then you can be liable to civil remedies, which is a ballache.


But presumably the trader / delivery company would be likely to make a reasonable effort to pick them up before they resorted to civil remedies?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> But presumably the trader / delivery company would be likely to make a reasonable effort to pick them up before they resorted to civil remedies?


Which is why immediately heading down the _flog-it-on-eBay_ route isn't advisable!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> could you tell us what law we'd be breaking if we did nothing when something we didn't order is mistakenly delivered to us?


If it’s sent you to unsolicited then you can keep it, but evidently if it’s clearly not intended for you and has been delivered incorrectly then you have to make reasonable efforts to return it. I don’t know which specific legislation, but guess it’s along the same lines of theft by finding.


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Which is why immediately heading down the _flog-it-on-eBay_ route isn't advisable!


sure, stick it on a shelf for a few months first.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

my bf person (who doesn't wake up till noon ) reckons i could have kept it no problem.
"if they didn't provide any way to return it, it's yours. And Ian will be able to get another one sent to him (I happen to know this bit of law quite well because it was one of the earlier chapters of a book that was in a house we stayed in for a very boring holiday as a child)." but maybe he's wrong and or it was an old book.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> my bf person (who doesn't wake up till noon ) reckons i could have kept it no problem.
> "if they didn't provide any way to return it, it's yours. And Ian will be able to get another one sent to him (I happen to know this bit of law quite well because it was one of the earlier chapters of a book that was in a house we stayed in for a very boring holiday as a child)." but maybe he's wrong or it was an old book.


Reminds me of an issue my ex had. She foolishly got an Apple watch delivered to our former house, after it had been sold (top tip here - update your address on your Apple ID, easily forgotten) and then she accused me of stealing it as apparently it had been signed for. Kept telling me via voicemail and email she was going to the police via Apple etc. I suspect she perhaps needed a crime reference number.

I hadn’t stolen it as I never had possession of the wretched watch. I told the bloke who bought the house to keep hold of it; hand it over to her if she turned up.


----------



## bimble (Oct 19, 2021)

it's kind of interesting, in the abstract / legal way, who does this thing belong to right now. But on a practical level boring as hell, waiting for dpd to collect a thing is even worse than waiting for them to bring one.


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

top tip -> film them when they pick it up, reverse the footage, and use as proof of delivery.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 26, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I live in a road with only house names much to my annoyance. But amazon have never missed the address, but other couriers have, often; do you have an app the tells you the exactly location of each house?


Yup, it takes you to the doorstep most of the time. (unless a driver swipes delivery finished back at the van)


----------



## Mogden (Nov 27, 2021)

Cunting Royal bastard Mail. All fucking day I've waited in for this bloody delivery. No shower, no nap, no going out to look for vinyl, no nice lunch out. My fucking birthday weekend and today has been an utter write off thanks to Postman Pat. And whatever it is is perishable so I look forward to a deceased stinking something arriving next week when I'm guessing I'll have another full day wait for that to happen and another day for the bastard fucking replacement.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

DHL's stupid website continues to be impenetrable and deceiving.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2021)

I've had nothing but excellent service recently from Hermes, dpd and ups


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> my bf person (who doesn't wake up till noon ) reckons i could have kept it no problem.
> "if they didn't provide any way to return it, it's yours. And Ian will be able to get another one sent to him (I happen to know this bit of law quite well because it was one of the earlier chapters of a book that was in a house we stayed in for a very boring holiday as a child)." but maybe he's wrong and or it was an old book.


If it wasn't an auld book then then it is now unless your bf person is still a child


----------



## Serene (Nov 27, 2021)

My Postman, rather than walk up next doors path, down to my gate and down my path, this week, decided to throw himself sort of backwards over the privetts in between my house and next doors, and sank down through the privetts and ended up head down on my lawn and legs in the air. I watched him do it. He has ruined the privetts.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2021)

bimble said:


> my bf person (who doesn't wake up till noon ) reckons i could have kept it no problem.
> "if they didn't provide any way to return it, it's yours. And Ian will be able to get another one sent to him (I happen to know this bit of law quite well because it was one of the earlier chapters of a book that was in a house we stayed in for a very boring holiday as a child)." but maybe he's wrong and or it was an old book.



Noon?  He's an early riser then? 

(I wake at the back of 9 usually, but stay in the warmth with the Chromebook until 12ish.)


----------



## bimble (Nov 28, 2021)

I’ve still got the Thermomix TM6 brand new unwanted gift if anyone is interested make me an offer


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 28, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’ve still got the Thermomix TM6 brand new unwanted gift if anyone is interested make me an offer




I’ll buy it off you but don’t fancy going to yours to    collect it, can you get a quote from DPD to see if they can deliver it to me?


----------



## stolinski (Nov 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> DHL's stupid website continues to be impenetrable and deceiving.


i know right they ask you to sign up for delivery options, so i signed up, then they say i have to login and don't recognise my details. such a waste of time but impressive in a sort of kafkean waking nightmare way


----------



## Saffy (Nov 28, 2021)

I've literally just had a parcel delivered back to me from one of our customers and the whole box is wrapped in plastic wrap to keep it together. Item inside has been smashed.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2021)

Saffy said:


> I've literally just had a parcel delivered back to me from one of our customers and the whole box is wrapped in plastic wrap to keep it together. Item inside has been smashed.


I take it your firm will be using a different courier firm now...?

I used to make a point of telling companies whose couriers were shit that I would not use them while they continued to use the same firm. I don't think it ever made any difference, except that I had to find another supplier.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 28, 2021)

Everything else we've sent has been fine. This parcel went missing and so we sent a new item to the customer. Two weeks later the lost parcel turned up! It was intact when it left them and so the damage has been done on its way to us.  We only have a little Etsy shop - going to have to price things up and see if it's worth our while.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 28, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Noon?  He's an early riser then?
> 
> (I wake at the back of 9 usually, but stay in the warmth with the Chromebook until 12ish.)



So, you have basically moved on from the second childhood stage to the second teenage-hood period?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, you have basically moved on from the second childhood stage to the second teenage-hood period?


 Yep. If I live long enough I may get to second adulthood.  

If I have to be up, I'm up, but me and the cat (Effie) like the warmth. Effie gets up, has her breakfast and a pee, then comes back to bed.


----------



## Mogden (Nov 29, 2021)

Mogden said:


> Cunting Royal bastard Mail. All fucking day I've waited in for this bloody delivery. No shower, no nap, no going out to look for vinyl, no nice lunch out. My fucking birthday weekend and today has been an utter write off thanks to Postman Pat. And whatever it is is perishable so I look forward to a deceased stinking something arriving next week when I'm guessing I'll have another full day wait for that to happen and another day for the bastard fucking replacement.


It was an afternoon tea kit. I opened the door and the postman shoved it into my hand without a word and disappeared before I could look up. Kinda takes the magic out of a birthday gift when it's messed up your weekend.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 29, 2021)

I recently lodged a query with Hermes after a parcel sat in their hub for a while week with no updates. As if by magic it appeared within 24 hours of my asking if they'd lost it, at 8.45 this morning.

So my top tip is contact customer services - not the chatbot- and lodge an enquiry asking if they have lost the parcel.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 7, 2021)

Hermes said a parcel is delayed because of 'events in your area' - Storm Barra, I assume.

Except Hermes delivered a different parcel early this afternoon, so I say they're lying toads.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 31, 2021)

DPD have outdone themselves. They have just sent a message saying my parcel will be delivered on Sunday instead of today, despite sitting opposite the flat for a while earlier and being told I was the next delivery.

Except it won't be delivered to me, it will be delivered to some random parcel collect shop in some part of Govan I don't think I've ever been to.

For. Fuck's. SAKE


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 31, 2021)

Can I just put in a quick shout out for DHL, who said they'd deliver something on the 29th, put it forward unexpectedly to "end of day 28th", did not deliver it then, after waiting in til about 6 I rescheduled it to be sent to a locker as I clearly couldn't rely on them at all, and now for the last couple of days it's been "The shipment has missed the delivery cycle and will be scheduled for the next available delivery cycle". Pardon?

DHL have been awful every time I've had to use them.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 31, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Can I just put in a quick shout out for DHL, who said they'd deliver something on the 29th, put it forward unexpectedly to "end of day 28th", did not deliver it then, after waiting in til about 6 I rescheduled it to be sent to a locker as I clearly couldn't rely on them at all, and now for the last couple of days it's been "The shipment has missed the delivery cycle and will be scheduled for the next available delivery cycle". Pardon?
> 
> DHL have been awful every time I've had to use them.


Yeah, I find they do random shit at random times and if they say X date for delivery it's invariably not X date when/if it finally arrives.

Solidarity fistbump.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 31, 2021)

Amazon delivered my studio mic and associated bits. To "the householder". Except I wasn't in. As it happens, they'd been delivered to my neighbour, but I didn't know that. So now I've had to go round there AND DRINK A WHOLE BOTTLE OF WINE, plus be amused by her bonkers cousins (everyone is Laugharne is either related, or has been in a fight with someone someone else is related to). Now I'm going to be late to the pub 

I've downvoted the delivery, anyway. Ner.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 7, 2022)

I've just received an email from DHL. 

They say they have my parcel and will deliver it on* 5th* January. 

Erm, it's *7th* January today so do I have to dust off the time machine to go back and get it?

It wasn't there the last time I was present on 5th January.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2022)

Just had a delivery from FedEx 

Flawless


----------



## 1927 (Jan 7, 2022)

I’ve had atleast 4 deliveries from dpd in last month and every one has been superb!


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 7, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I've just received an email from DHL.
> 
> They say they have my parcel and will deliver it on* 5th* January.
> 
> ...


They clearly mean 2023


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2022)

My DPD parcel was retrieved by the sender, who are going to send it out again, hopefully with a different courier.

I now have a few things from before Hogmanay being held hostage by Hermes, which should have absolutely arrived by now.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm not sure the Yodel tracking facility should effectively show me the address of the driver who clocked off early and took the van home for the night. Got my parcel today, so whatevers.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2022)

I was told my parcel was arriving between 3 and 4 today. It's nearly 6 and the DPD van with my parcel has driven past my flat on numerous occasions since 4. I even watched him do it a couple of times. Who wants to bet my parcel gets abandoned at some random parcel shop at some point this evening?

I know there's a pandemic but this is spectacularly atrocious.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 8, 2022)

I actually had an Amazon delivery pretty well on the nose. 

We don't make it easy for them, there is no name or number on the door for example, but at about the right time there was a knock knock on the right door and hey presto my packages were there. 

As it happens I think the lack of name or number is an unfair disadvantage where the delivery of items is concerned so I am going to speak to my landlord.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2022)

Whats with  all the "Hermes are shit" memes out there? I suspect funded by a rival company.
This thread makes it clear all the companies are exploitative and flawed.


I actually came to say that theres so much Royal Mail post that hasnt been delivered that I am aware of,  from well before xmas that it sounds like a massive fuck up has taken place the last month. I did hear they couldnt get the seasonal extra staff, not least from the likes of Amazon outbidding them. (+ covid absences)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2022)

Had two from Hermes last week. Both drivers were punctual, polite and the product/packaging was fine.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 8, 2022)

I had a package sent via Hermes. Waited 10 days. Phoned the supplier who sent another item, The original package then disappeared from their tracking system. The second package turned up with in 3 days.  Then about a week later the first package turned up.


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2022)

We have some Chinese company is selling stuff on the Internet but using my address for returns. It's impossible to contact Hermes to sort it out. I just bin it now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2022)

bemused said:


> We have some Chinese company is selling stuff on the Internet but using my address for returns. It's impossible to contact Hermes to sort it out. I just bin it now.


Can't you sell it?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 8, 2022)

Hermes has been fun this week, buzzers broken so the wife is unsure whatever she bought is at this point. (Ebay sellers constantly use Hermes and I have no fucking idea why)


----------



## bemused (Jan 8, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Can't you sell it?


It's bolts, nuts etc. I just get rid of it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> I was told my parcel was arriving between 3 and 4 today. It's nearly 6 and the DPD van with my parcel has driven past my flat on numerous occasions since 4. I even watched him do it a couple of times. Who wants to bet my parcel gets abandoned at some random parcel shop at some point this evening?
> 
> I know there's a pandemic but this is spectacularly atrocious.


It's just turned up. Not so much as an attempt at an apology by the driver.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Whats with  all the "Hermes are shit" memes out there? I suspect funded by a rival company.
> This thread makes it clear all the companies are exploitative and flawed.
> 
> 
> I actually came to say that theres so much Royal Mail post that hasnt been delivered that I am aware of,  from well before xmas that it sounds like a massive fuck up has taken place the last month. I did hear they couldnt get the seasonal extra staff, not least from the likes of Amazon outbidding them. (+ covid absences)


I basically had all my post from the last week, today. Parcels now come separately to the main post, and the tracking app is off by about two working days at this point.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 8, 2022)

I've got a parcel in transit - a pattern going to a brass foundry - that has been shuttling around the North East of England since the middle of December. The tracking has shown it at various depots / hubs in that time.
Today, it still hasn't got where it is supposed to be going ...

That's several hundred pounds worth of 3D printing gone walkabout.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Whats with  all the "Hermes are shit" memes out there? I suspect funded by a rival company.
> This thread makes it clear all the companies are exploitative and flawed.
> 
> 
> I actually came to say that theres so much Royal Mail post that hasnt been delivered that I am aware of,  from well before xmas that it sounds like a massive fuck up has taken place the last month. I did hear they couldnt get the seasonal extra staff, not least from the likes of Amazon outbidding them. (+ covid absences)



Hermes _are_ shit though. These companies aren't carbon copies of each other, so some are going to be more shit than others.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Hermes _are_ shit though. These companies aren't carbon copies of each other, so some are going to be more shit than others.


Hermes have become appalling over the past month or so.

Today after two parcels being held at the depot since before Christmas, Hermes sent a message about 3pm saying they would be delivered by 7pm. Then at 7.45 another message saying delivery by 9pm.

Message at 9.02 saying it's delayed and I'll get another message about delivery on Monday.

If they sent me an image of someone flicking the Vs I'd be less pissed off, as at least that would be accurate.

Hermes are absolutely the worst of the bunch.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 8, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Hermes have become appalling over the past month or so.
> 
> Today after two parcels being held at the depot since before Christmas, Hermes sent a message about 3pm saying they would be delivered by 7pm. Then at 7.45 another message saying delivery by 9pm.
> 
> ...



_Nuh-uh_, those are just memes being spread about by rival companies in order to make Hermes look bad!


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 8, 2022)

NoXion said:


> _Nuh-uh_, those are just memes being spread about by rival companies in order to make Hermes look bad!


My neighbour caught one of our posties putting the red card through the letterboxes on Hogmanay - I'd gotten a card but thought I just slept through the intercom - but I bumped into his partner on the stairs and she said he'd caught the postie putting the card through the door and asked where his parcel was, seeing as how he was in. The postie then admitted he'd not even bothered to bring any of the parcels and just prefilled all the cards instead.

My neighbour was raging and went to the delivery office to complain, but if anything that's made it worse.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Hermes _are_ shit though. These companies aren't carbon copies of each other, so some are going to be more shit than others.


Im not saying they arent shit I'm saying everyone has bad experiences with all post services, theyre all deeply exploitative and sweating their workers. ITs a bit like internet providers, start a thread online saying internet provider x is shit, and watch hte stories pour in.

Though I guess the field has to move back towards its natural monopoly over time and runners will drop out sooner or later


----------



## NoXion (Jan 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Im not saying they arent shit I'm saying everyone has bad experiences with all post services, theyre all deeply exploitative and sweating their workers. ITs a bit like internet providers, start a thread online saying internet provider x is shit, and watch hte stories pour in.



Just because they're all exploitative, that doesn't mean that they all provide the same level of shit service. People dump on Hermes because they are particularly egregious, you don't have to dream up tinfoil nonsense to account for that.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Just because they're all exploitative, that doesn't mean that they all provide the same level of shit service. People dump on Hermes because they are particularly egregious, you don't have to dream up tinfoil nonsense to account for that.


Is this 22 page thread all about Hermes or do other companies get routinely slated?


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 9, 2022)

Hermes are as bad as many others - however a few years ago when they started out they were defiantly the worst by some margin, as they tried to increase their market share by undercutting on price.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Is this 22 page thread all about Hermes or do other companies get routinely slated?



I believe it actually started about Hermes and the title was subsequently edited. So what? I don't understand why you are so resistant to the simple premise that some delivery companies provide worse service than others.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I believe it actually started about Hermes and the title was subsequently edited. So what? I don't understand why you are so resistant to the simple premise that some delivery companies provide worse service than others.


it started with DPD


----------



## NoXion (Jan 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> it started with DPD



Ah yes, the same fuckers who were so rough in delivering a PC to my address, that I had to literally superglue the main heat sink assembly back together. DPD have their lowlights, but if it had been delivered by Hermes (god forbid), I most likely wouldn't have even been able to get the thing to even boot.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 9, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Whats with  all the "Hermes are shit" memes out there? I suspect funded by a rival company.
> This thread makes it clear all the companies are exploitative and flawed.
> 
> 
> I actually came to say that theres so much Royal Mail post that hasnt been delivered that I am aware of,  from well before xmas that it sounds like a massive fuck up has taken place the last month. I did hear they couldnt get the seasonal extra staff, not least from the likes of Amazon outbidding them. (+ covid absences)


Royal Mail currently has a recruitment freeze on until April I believe. Where I work we are currently running significantly under compliment (something in the 10% region) and apparently we aren't doing too bad! On a 28 hour contract I am mostly doing closer to 40 hours a week to make sure my walk and it's associated one are cleared; although I am regularly having to do two days work in one following my rest day.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 9, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> My neighbour caught one of our posties putting the red card through the letterboxes on Hogmanay - I'd gotten a card but thought I just slept through the intercom - but I bumped into his partner on the stairs and she said he'd caught the postie putting the card through the door and asked where his parcel was, seeing as how he was in. The postie then admitted he'd not even bothered to bring any of the parcels and just prefilled all the cards instead.
> 
> My neighbour was raging and went to the delivery office to complain, but if anything that's made it worse.



That's really weird as it would take longer to correctly pre-fill the cards and then deliver them, than it would just to try delivering the packets!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 9, 2022)

A colleague of mine who used to work for Hermes described a typical day with them as follows. Turn up at car park 5.30am to await arrival of parcel lorry; sometime not arriving until 8.30am. Load 300+ parcels into car and take them home; sort parcels in front room. Spend rest of day making numerous delivery runs until parcels were shifted or sleep ensued. It's little wonder that this approach to service delivery can result in a crap service.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 9, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> A colleague of mine who used to work for Hermes described a typical day with them as follows. Turn up at car park 5.30am to await arrival of parcel lorry; sometime not arriving until 8.30am. Load 300+ parcels into car and take them home; sort parcels in front room. Spend rest of day making numerous delivery runs until parcels were shifted or sleep ensued. It's little wonder that this approach to service delivery can result in a crap service.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


Again the people on the ground get the shit while the upper management get the money and ignore the complaints. I wish sellers would give their customer a choice in courier, hopefully people would choose a more reliable courier. This would hopefully get Hermes to improve their conditions.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2022)

I had no issues with Hermes until the regular driver on the route went back to his pre pandemic job. I could set my watch by him. Since then it's been up and down but noticeably worse over the past few weeks. 

DPD was also similarly reliable but the main driver on the route seems to have disappeared and now DPD may dump my parcel in a random part of Glasgow or deliver it long after the slot they specified.

It's a similar story with my local Royal Mail delivery office. My usual postie was reassigned recently and now I'm on a route that gets done once all the other routes are done, and post can arrive anytime from lunchtime onwards, when it used to be 9.30 on the dot.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Hermes _are_ shit though. These companies aren't carbon copies of each other, so some are going to be more shit than others.


Totally anecdotal but Hermes are by far the worst of all the companies I've dealt with. Which as Louis MacNeice is not the drivers fault but I've had more problems with them than all the other companies put together.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jan 9, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> I had no issues with Hermes until the regular driver on the route went back to his pre pandemic job. I could set my watch by him. Since then it's been up and down but noticeably worse over the past few weeks.
> 
> DPD was also similarly reliable but the main driver on the route seems to have disappeared and now DPD may dump my parcel in a random part of Glasgow or deliver it long after the slot they specified.
> 
> It's a similar story with my local Royal Mail delivery office. My usual postie was reassigned recently and now I'm on a route that gets done once all the other routes are done, and post can arrive anytime from lunchtime onwards, when it used to be 9.30 on the dot.


Agree. Give people a regular doable round and they can/will build up knowledge about and relationships with their 'customers'. It can also make the job much more satisfying and help with staff retention.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. It doesn't hurt the Christmas box situation either!


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Agree. Give people a regular doable round and they can/will build up knowledge about and relationships with their 'customers'. It can also make the job much more satisfying and help with staff retention.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice
> 
> p.s. It doesn't hurt the Christmas box situation either!


That's why I miss my regular postie so much, we would have a little chat most days, and it was nice to know he was careful and diligent with my post. Lovely chap.

Now, I'm lucky if I see the same person twice in a week.


----------



## Serge Forward (Jan 9, 2022)

I forgot about this thread. Here's a parcel that was just left in the street outside my neighbours... Just out on the fucking pavement. It's not a particularly quiet street and we do live in tea leaf central


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2022)

Hermes have told me the parcel they've had for a week will be delivered today.

God only knows if the delayed parcels from yesterday will accompany it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 9, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Agree. Give people a regular doable round and they can/will build up knowledge about and relationships with their 'customers'. It can also make the job much more satisfying and help with staff retention.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice
> 
> p.s. It doesn't hurt the Christmas box situation either!



Yup, our regular postie retired about four years ago, since then the walk [drive] has been rotating within a reducing number of staff ... deliveries have got steadily later in the day. It used to be before 10:00, now we are lucky if it arrives before 15:00 - and some days, not at all !
Some of this is definitely pandemic related, but not all of it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Hermes have told me the parcel they've had for a week will be delivered today.
> 
> God only knows if the delayed parcels from yesterday will accompany it.


Spoiler alert: they did not. But the driver reckoned they would be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 9, 2022)

We've had to stop using Hermes now after one too many mishaps over Christmas. I think it's really luck of the draw because the Hermes delivery person who delivers things to me is really good. He actually drew a map once to where he'd hidden my package.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

Saffy said:


> We've had to stop using Hermes now after one too many mishaps over Christmas. I think it's really luck of the draw because the Hermes delivery person who delivers things to me is really good. He actually drew a map once to where he'd hidden my package.


 My experience with Hermes (and also with UPS) is that the drivers are usually pretty good (YMMV), BUT it's the central admin that's complete crap. I can't speak for anyone else, but the thing that really boils my piss is not so much when the delivery doesn't come, as when it's impossible to actually find out WTF is going on. And both those companies are the worst at that.

Added to which, I have sent a total of 3 packages by Hermes. All extremely well-packed (my first job after leaving school was packing goods into boxes for shipment, and I know what I'm doing ), and 2 of which arrived late, and extremely badly damaged. The third didn't arrive at all, and Hermes were unhelpful to the point of offensiveness about my trying to trace it. Never again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 9, 2022)

How's this for [not] packing ?




prob - packing par StoneRoad2013, on ipernity


All that was in the box was the two lights, one of which has just been stood on end so you can see the holes in the box.
There was absolutely zero packing, not even screwed up newspaper ...

We get quite a lot of stuff delivered, and tend to keep the poly-peanuts to use with stuff send off, or pass them over to someone that does sell stuff. Currently, we are putting a lot of cardboard packaging into the recycling skips ...


----------



## NoXion (Jan 9, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> How's this for [not] packing ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who did that?! Name and shame!

Are they still working?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Who did that?! Name and shame!
> 
> Are they still working?


I'm not sure they were exactly "working" when they packed that box...


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2022)

Last week Mrs SFM got a notification from Hermes that her parcel from M&S had been delivered - accompanied by a photo of a doorstep and open door that wasn’t ours! She complained to Hermes who said that the parcel had been correctly delivered and to take it up with M&S instead. M&S gave her a full refund plus a £5 voucher because the item was no longer in stock. I looked at the photo, took a wander down the street and managed to identify the doorway as belonging to one of our neighbours who’d accepted it without looking at the name or address. Happy ending but shit service from Hermes. Begs the question why a company as big as M&S are even using them as the refund they gave Mrs SFM must have put them out of pocket.

In other postal news, I’m still waiting on a parcel from Royal Mail my Ma posted to me on 18th December (from N.Ireland). She inquired as to its whereabouts (brandishing her cert of posting) and was told to give it another week due to a perfect storm of covid related absence and high volume of Xmas post. Interesting to note that a similar parcel she sent to my brother in London on the same day turned up on Xmas eve - so quite a regional variation it seems.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 9, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Last week Mrs SFM got a notification from Hermes that her parcel from M&S had been delivered - accompanied by a photo of a doorstep and open door that wasn’t ours! She complained to Hermes who said that the parcel had been correctly delivered and to take it up with M&S instead. M&S gave her a full refund plus a £5 voucher because the item was no longer in stock. I looked at the photo, took a wander down the street and managed to identify the doorway as belonging to one of our neighbours who’d accepted it without looking at the name or address. Happy ending but shit service from Hermes. Begs the question why a company as big as M&S are even using them as the refund they gave Mrs SFM must have put them out of pocket.



That's really strange, because when I ordered some clothes from M&S last November, they were delivered by Royal Mail, and the whole experience was hassle-free.


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> That's really strange, because when I ordered some clothes from M&S last November, they were delivered by Royal Mail, and the whole experience was hassle-free.



Must have gone cheap since then 🙂


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 9, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Who did that?! Name and shame!
> 
> Are they still working?



a "private" individual disposing of "old stage lighting & other equipment" ...

and when tried to contact was almost impossible to do so, and then there was no reply ...
[as a result, checks were made, and the disposal was legitimate-ish]


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 9, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure they were exactly "working" when they packed that box...


no, I don't think so, either.
fortunately, the lights were sufficiently robust that damage was minimal.


----------



## iona (Jan 12, 2022)

Been waiting for a delivery but turns out Parcelforce have broken it. They could've let me and/or the sender know so they could send a replacement. They could've delivered it anyway and left it for me to sort out. What did they actually do? Chucked it in the bin without telling anyone


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2022)

Four of my pre-Hogmanay parcels were delivered by Hermes last night, at 9.20pm, by a driver I'd never seen before. Two are still outstanding, who knows when they will turn up.

I sent two parcels by Royal Mail on Wednesday last week, on a two day tracked service. One was delivered in London on Monday, but the other was only delivered in a different part of London today, no missed delivery attempts.. No idea why there was a difference.

DPD sent me a notification that someone has sent me a parcel. Pray for it to reach me, people.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2022)

iona said:


> Been waiting for a delivery but turns out Parcelforce have broken it. They could've let me and/or the sender know so they could send a replacement. They could've delivered it anyway and left it for me to sort out. What did they actually do? Chucked it in the bin without telling anyone


That's terrible service. I hope you manage to get a replacement.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2022)

seeformiles said:


> Last week Mrs SFM got a notification from Hermes that her parcel from M&S had been delivered - accompanied by a photo of a doorstep and open door that wasn’t ours! She complained to Hermes who said that the parcel had been correctly delivered and to take it up with M&S instead. M&S gave her a full refund plus a £5 voucher because the item was no longer in stock. I looked at the photo, took a wander down the street and managed to identify the doorway as belonging to one of our neighbours who’d accepted it without looking at the name or address. Happy ending but shit service from Hermes. Begs the question why a company as big as M&S are even using them as the refund they gave Mrs SFM must have put them out of pocket.
> 
> In other postal news, I’m still waiting on a parcel from Royal Mail my Ma posted to me on 18th December (from N.Ireland). She inquired as to its whereabouts (brandishing her cert of posting) and was told to give it another week due to a perfect storm of covid related absence and high volume of Xmas post. Interesting to note that a similar parcel she sent to my brother in London on the same day turned up on Xmas eve - so quite a regional variation it seems.


I surely can't be the only poster to have noticed hermes


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 12, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I surely can't be the only poster to have noticed hermes


----------



## iona (Jan 12, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> That's terrible service. I hope you manage to get a replacement.


Yeah, got an email back pretty much immediately apologising and saying they've sent a replacement.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 12, 2022)

iona said:


> Yeah, got an email back pretty much immediately apologising and saying they've sent a replacement.


Here's hoping it won't come by parcelforce, to give it a fighting chance of reaching you.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 15, 2022)

My parcel with DPD earlier in the week turned out to be a 'sorry we made you redundant' hamper from my now former employer. I'd love to know who thought that was a good idea.

DPD did however promptly deliver the parcel that was re-sent by the supplier. The one dumped in Govan has only just today (two weeks later) made it back to the delivery depot after being dumped in Govan.

Hermes have had a parcel since Jan 4th and Sait would be delivered today between 4 and 6, which so far it has not.OOh look, it's been rescheduled to between 6 and 8. Colour me surprised.

Hopefully I won't have to deal with them again for a good few months


----------



## iona (Jan 15, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Here's hoping it won't come by parcelforce, to give it a fighting chance of reaching you.


😂


(Not actually broken this time but ffs...)


----------



## keybored (Jan 15, 2022)

I reckon when the courier sees "FRAGILE" tape they just think "lol challenge accepted".


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 15, 2022)

iona said:


> 😂
> View attachment 306125
> 
> (Not actually broken this time but ffs...)


Was it ok?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 15, 2022)

Hermes did not deliver my parcel. After missing the rescheduled 6-8 slot, I eventually got a notification at 9.10 saying I'll be contacted on Monday. FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 15, 2022)

It seems if H***es are working for ***Zon they actually aren't too bad.

Bought a microwave less than a month ago, it went phutttt on Thursday, collected & returned to seller [by H***es] Yesterday and the replacement arrived this afternoon ...


----------



## iona (Jan 15, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Was it ok?


Yeah


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

Hermes said they would deliver my parcel between 5 and 7 today. No sign of it. Sigh.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 17, 2022)

MY PARCEL HAS ARRIVED!!! HURRAH!!!!


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> MY PARCEL HAS ARRIVED!!! HURRAH!!!!


I expect that they were unreservedly apologetic about the appalling delay and terrible job they did of keeping you in the picture?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 17, 2022)

Got sent a picture of someone's thumb as proof DPD had been to my house to deliver my new synth when they hadn't. No way you can pick up the thing from anywhere and they don't do weekend deliveries so I guess I'll never get the damn thing now


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2022)

I just don't understand why it's so hard to keep recipients informed of where deliveries are at. Amazon seem to do a good job of telling me how many stops away my package is. How hard can it be for others to do the same?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 17, 2022)

I mentioned it in its own thread, but in the interest of completeness, I thought I'd mention here that I found a package in a dustbin outside my flat (not my dustbin, I might add) yesterday that had been there for 3 weeks. Hermes .


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 18, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Got sent a picture of someone's thumb as proof DPD had been to my house to deliver my new synth when they hadn't. No way you can pick up the thing from anywhere and they don't do weekend deliveries so I guess I'll never get the damn thing now


Contact the depot, via the app, that's what they told me when I had a problem.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 18, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I mentioned it in its own thread, but in the interest of completeness, I thought I'd mention here that I found a package in a dustbin outside my flat (not my dustbin, I might add) yesterday that had been there for 3 weeks. Hermes .


At least they put it in a dustbin...

Ffs, three weeks ago, they really are crap.

I had a delivery today, the slot got bumped to the next one, the guy didn't even wait for me to open the door, just left it and ran back down the stairs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> Contact the depot, via the app, that's what they told me when I had a problem.



DPD were no use, vendor was able to rearrange delivery to the local (ish) post office.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 18, 2022)

Got carded by DPD saying 'Package round the back' No sign of package anywhere & I am not even sure who it is from. 

I live in a cul de sac & the only person who walks by is the postie so just leave the package on the fucking doorstep.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 18, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> DPD were no use, vendor was able to rearrange delivery to the local (ish) post office.


At least you got a resolution


----------



## not a trot (Mar 15, 2022)

DPD delivered 3 bags of compost last week ordered through amazon. 
Ordered 3 more bags from same seller, advised would be delivered by DPD today. Item never turned up. Checked tracking and parcel was delivered to someone in Newbury, not even the right town or county. Photos show two completely different front doors. Tried chat and keep being told parcel has successfully been delivered.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 16, 2022)

I think I must be luckier than most when I order online. Being at home probably helps. Or perhaps because I don’t order much except the odd book via eBay which come in the Royal Mail normally


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2022)

Worth noting Hermes reputation is so bad, they've changed their name!









						Why Hermes has changed its name to Evri
					

The parcel delivery company is rebranding.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Worth noting Hermes reputation is so bad, they've changed their name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the fuck do these corporate dullards think rebranding is the answer, instead of just fixing their shitty services? They have to tell people who they used to be anyway. Do they think that the vast of people somehow made it adulthood while lacking object permanence? Or functioning memories?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Why the fuck do these corporate dullards think rebranding is the answer, instead of just fixing their shitty services? They have to tell people who they used to be anyway. Do they think that the vast of people somehow made it adulthood while lacking object permanence? Or functioning memories?


They probably got fed up with being called "Herpes".

Now they'll have to get used to being called "Nevri".


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm getting random DIY thing delivered from Amazon, and I didn't order them. Managed to send one back but am stuck with one, some kind of Dremel multitool worth over £150..

Any ideas what is going on?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 16, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> I'm getting random DIY thing delivered from Amazon, and I didn't order them. Managed to send one back but am stuck with one, some kind of Dremel multitool worth over £150..
> 
> Any ideas what is going on?


There's a name for it - "brushing". 









						The 'brushing' scam that's behind mystery parcels
					

There's been a rise in sellers buying and sending out their own goods in order to boost sales and reviews.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 16, 2022)

DPD are always returning my parcels to Amazon with no chance of getting them back 

Despite my deliver details being clear and an alternate delivery plan in place.

Means I have to wait for a refund, start the order again and wait for the fuckers to fuck me over again


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 16, 2022)

Recently I’ve had to deal with UPS in a professional capacity and they are maddeningly difficult to get hold of for even the most basic enquiry. Usually I’m chasing missing high value parcels and there is only one number you can call and no email enquiries allowed. Calling said number involves 30 mins of multiple voice activated menus, constant repetition of their handy 20 character alphanumeric tracking reference (my accent seems to be incomprehensible to their software) and an exciting tour of call centres around the globe staffed by people who have a script they cannot deviate from and just the vaguest grasp of English. I’ve got a meeting with a rival company tomorrow that I pray will end a bureaucratic nightmare that would have Kafka reaching for the whisky and a revolver.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 17, 2022)

has anyone else found the actual delivery drivers are more hostile in comparison with a few years ago? I think some of the companies have cottoned on they can't get away with just dumping the parcel in your pond without written permission and you end up having a row with the delivery driver on the phone because they think if they grind you down enough you'll let the racist neighbour who keeps vandalising your house sign for it


----------



## two sheds (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep Evri's clearly the same as Hermes - I've contacted the company I bought from.


> I've just been informed by Evri that I was out when they tried to deliver the parcel. I wasn't, I was in and they didn't even ring the bell that is by the gate (I just checked, it works). They've not left a "sorry you were out" card, they could have left the delivery in the bin marked "deliveries in here please" and I don't believe they came at all. I suspect they load up the delivery people so much that the drivers don't have time to get round all the houses.
> 
> I've had this before with Hermes - they "try to deliver" three times tell me I was out three times and then I have to pick it up from their delivery centre. I don't have a car, so it's a real pain having to get there.
> 
> ...


Why don't they just leave a message "sorry we weren't able to deliver your package, we'll reschedule for tomorrow/next week/next year". The annoying bit is them lying and pretending that I was maliciously not at home.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 20, 2022)

Fucking Hermes strikes again!

So I was receiving a parcel for a friend this afternoon, and as the delivery guy was coming up the stairs to my front door, I saw him quite deliberately drop someone else's package on the floor of the landing on the way up. So after I took my package I had to have a go at him. I get that Hermes don't pay enough to give a fuck, but the line should be drawn before fucking around with actual people's stuff, there's no excuse for that.

Dude left without a word. What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 22, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Fucking Hermes strikes again!
> 
> So I was receiving a parcel for a friend this afternoon, and as the delivery guy was coming up the stairs to my front door, I saw him quite deliberately drop someone else's package on the floor of the landing on the way up. So after I took my package I had to have a go at him. I get that Hermes don't pay enough to give a fuck, but the line should be drawn before fucking around with actual people's stuff, there's no excuse for that.
> 
> Dude left without a word. What a fucking disgrace.


Well, they obviously think their own brand is toxic enough that they've changed it. It's now "Evri", presumably as in "Of all the parcels we get, evri one will get drop-kicked across the warehouse, and evri other one will be lost or misdelivered."


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 22, 2022)

I hated the app before the rebrand and I hate it even more now the shade of blue is just piercing enough to make my eyes hurt. My delivery driver keeps changing, and just as I get used to one, he's gone. 

I sent a blistering complaint the last time my packages were fucked with - I keep getting allocated a late slot which invariably the parcel is not delivered in - and so far, touch wood, my parcels have arrived with minimal delays.

I'm sure this is just luck and normal service will be resumed in due course.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 27, 2022)

text from Parcelforce this afternoon:
"We attempted to deliver your parcel *_ today from _*. We have left a card with details of what to do next."
Two lies in as many sentences. And not for the first time with these bastards.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 19, 2022)

Royal Mail have decided that the new arrangements for the delivery route my flat is on, aren't working. They are now changing the postie AGAIN. So far this has meant an expected parcel was not attempted to be delivered, nor was a red card put through my door to let me know said parcel was at the delivery office. It was tracked down when I asked the supplier where it was.

Evri have lost a delivery expected last week. The regular driver said his route was being covered by another driver on Saturday but he suspected there had been a problem because several people were asking where their parcels were.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 29, 2022)

i bought something online at the weekend.

got an e-mail monday saying 'evri' were going to deliver it.

looked them up and sounds like hermes have realised they were complete crap and have done a re-brand rather than try and get better at doing the boring stuff like delivering parcels.

oh bugger

e-mail at about 5pm today with a photo of it outside my front door (i was working from home at the time and didn't hear anyone at the door)  

didn't look at e-mails before i went out about 6pm having finished work for the day.  think i'd have noticed it outside the door although not sure i could swear to that in a court of law.

came back about 7pm, it was on the doormat, having been put through the letter box by person or persons unknown.

got an e-mail about 10pm saying they had not been able to deliver today as i wasn't in and they will try again.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i bought something online at the weekend.
> 
> got an e-mail monday saying 'evri' were going to deliver it.
> 
> ...


Classic Hermes. 10/10


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2022)

On the subject of Hermes, they have already lost one parcel of mine this month, fortunately replaced by the supplier and successfully delivered by Royal Mail 

Today, theynotify me that my parcel was with the courier swiftly followed by 'but it's delayed and will be delivered on the next working day'.

I'm fed up of my parcels being delayed or lost. Their help centre is the most useless collection of words ever collated.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2022)

I've ordered a shit-ton of stuff recently - various couriers and no problems at all - except one who left a *huge *box in front of my door and scarpered (It contained large planters and my instructions suggested they leave them discretely in the garden where they would blend in ... my first two bags of compost came in boxes too ! )

We even have millennials with electric tricycles around here


----------



## Gromit (Jul 28, 2022)

So got an email. Evri have my parcel.
If myHermes is such a toxic brand that they had to rebrand... Why remind us of that in the logo? You had just one job rebrand.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 29, 2022)

They can’t even type in a consistent font how can they deliver your package properly


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 30, 2022)

Bloody DPD - apparently leaving a parcel outside your front door with "Collection by DPD" in massive print on the top isn't enough for them to actually understand that that's what they're here to collect.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 30, 2022)

Ordered several things last week that I really need before I start a new job next week - and then I get the emails saying to be delivered by Evri... That's a new one, I thought, then realised with a sinking feeling that it's Hermes. So I've taken the option to have them delivered to a local locker because Hermes have failed to deliver about 75% of the time (I live off road, in a slightly awkward to find house). And now just silence. It's now over a week and just silence.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 30, 2022)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Bloody DPD - apparently leaving a parcel outside your front door with "Collection by DPD" in massive print on the top isn't enough for them to actually understand that that's what they're here to collect.



What baffles me is why a simple phone call cannot be placed if they genuinely cannot work out what needs doing. Even my deliveroo rider last night was able to do it when he couldn't figure out the numbering system on my flat. _It shouldn't be this difficult!_


----------



## Leafster (Oct 10, 2022)

Lots of residents in the area covered by our local Royal Mail Sorting Office have been having problems with their post. I had been expecting some important post over the last two or three weeks but it hasn't arrived.

This morning I tried phoning the Sorting Office to see if there was a problem but I was told the wait time would be around 40 minutes so I thought it was quicker to pop down there and ask in person.

I've come back with a pile of post for me going back to 16th September!!!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Oct 10, 2022)

Leafster said:


> Lots of residents in the area covered by our local Royal Sorting Office have been having problems with their post. I had been expecting some important post over the last two or three weeks but it hasn't arrived.
> 
> This morning I tried phoning the Sorting Office to see if there was a problem but I was told the wait time would be around 40 minutes so I thought it was quicker to pop down there and ask in person.
> 
> I've come back with a pile of post for me going back to 16th September!!!


Where do you live? In Lewes we are playing perpetual catch and I have heard Brighton is struggling, but 16th September is some backlog!

Cheers and thanks for your patience - 
Louis MacNeice


----------



## Leafster (Oct 10, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Where do you live? In Lewes we are playing perpetual catch and I have heard Brighton is struggling, but 16th September is some backlog!
> 
> Cheers and thanks for your patience -
> Louis MacNeice


I'm in Caterham (Surrey). 

From what I can gather it looks as though our regular postie has moved elsewhere and we are possibly getting other posties filling in. I suspect that the round isn't being covered everyday and perhaps the 'missed' days of post aren't being sent out with later days. That would explain why I have received some post since 16th September but not all of it although some people are saying they haven't received any post at all for about a month.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 10, 2022)

DHL were supposed to collect an overnight delivery today before 6. "We tried to collect it at twenty-to-four." Bollocks did you, we've been in all day. Fucking useless.


----------



## StakerOne (Oct 13, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> What baffles me is why a simple phone call cannot be placed if they genuinely cannot work out what needs doing. Even my deliveroo rider last night was able to do it when he couldn't figure out the numbering system on my flat. _It shouldn't be this difficult!_


Did you book the collection, or was it arranged by someone else, you know the people you might be returning defective goods to? In my experience, when I've tried to ring the "customer number" on the system for a collection from a residential address, I've often got through to the firm that is paying for collection rather than the actual end customer who I was supposed to be picking up from.

If the customer arranging the collection doesn't give the courier good contact details, there isn't a lot that can be done.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2022)

StakerOne said:


> Did you book the collection, or was it arranged by someone else, you know the people you might be returning defective goods to? In my experience, when I've tried to ring the "customer number" on the system for a collection from a residential address, I've often got through to the firm that is paying for collection rather than the actual end customer who I was supposed to be picking up from.
> 
> If the customer arranging the collection doesn't give the courier good contact details, there isn't a lot that can be done.



100%  - there needs to be way better systems for sharing that information. If I arranged a collection I'd want to provide every available means of contact and expect that to be in the hands of the courier.

It's quite revealing that the most effective firms at communicating ETAs or calling on arrival are the tech based/gig economy types like Uber, Deliveroo, Amazon etc.


----------



## StakerOne (Oct 13, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> 100%  - there needs to be way better systems for sharing that information. If I arranged a collection I'd want to provide every available means of contact and expect that to be in the hands of the courier.
> 
> It's quite revealing that the most effective firms at communicating ETAs or calling on arrival are the tech based/gig economy types like Uber, Deliveroo, Amazon etc.


Sorry, but I have to disagree. DPD are good at communicating ETAs. But they have the same problem of firms not giving them their end customer phone number. 

Amazon don't have that problem, because customers go running to them for refunds and returns on defective goods. Amazon manage it all the way through, they are both the seller and the delivery agent. DPD doesn't sell anything apart logistics.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 13, 2022)

StakerOne said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree. DPD are good at communicating ETAs. But they have the same problem of firms not giving them their end customer phone number.



Hence my point - there needs to be better systems. I'm not blaming DPD specifically. It's just that it's symptomatic of different systems not reporting relevant data because either they haven't designed it like that, or haven't required it of the end recipient.


----------



## muscovyduck (Oct 13, 2022)

Anyone had experience complaining about a DPD driver who wasn't delivering to you? I'm currently trying to email them but no luck getting a response


----------



## oryx (Oct 13, 2022)

Leafster said:


> Lots of residents in the area covered by our local Royal Mail Sorting Office have been having problems with their post. I had been expecting some important post over the last two or three weeks but it hasn't arrived.
> 
> This morning I tried phoning the Sorting Office to see if there was a problem but I was told the wait time would be around 40 minutes so I thought it was quicker to pop down there and ask in person.
> 
> I've come back with a pile of post for me going back to 16th September!!!


We've had similar (we're obviously taking account of the strike days, and support the strikers).

OH went down to our local sorting office in person after I mentioned this post and came back with an armful of mail!


----------



## Cerv (Nov 24, 2022)

> Evri has successfully delivered your ASOS parcel
> 
> Hi [my name]
> 
> [Employee name] has delivered your ASOS parcel at 19:28 and it was left with a neighbour



that's it: "a neighbour", not anything more specific like which flat they went to.
with a photo showing a plain white door same as every one on the estate, number cut off entirely.

what is the point?


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 24, 2022)

Well, someone managed to deliver the new car battery last night.
Hopefully it is OK ...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 24, 2022)

Cerv said:


> that's it: "a neighbour", not anything more specific like which flat they went to.
> with a photo showing a plain white door same as every one on the estate, number cut off entirely.
> 
> what is the point?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 9, 2022)

It's approaching midday, and there's still no update on the tracking page for the parcel since the one at 1600 yesterday, when they told me it would be delayed.

I paid for express delivery within two working days. If my package does not arrive today, then what recourse do I have to get that money back? Fuck Evri, if this shit goes wrong I'm definitely passing on my displeasure to the vendor.


----------



## newme (Dec 9, 2022)

Still waiting on a delivery that was 2-5th December, amazingly while this is through Evri it appears not to be their fault as they haven't even received the damned item let alone managed to fuck up delivering it yet. Now listed as out of stock so I see a complaint, refund and reluctant search for another one coming up.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 9, 2022)

Reading the reviews on TrustPilot for Evri is eye-opening; how the fuck does this totally dogshit company get so many five-star ratings?! It's always pathetic shite as well, _"uwu the delivery person was so nice to me abububu"_, like seriously fuck off, that shit has to be fake. What fucking actual flesh-and-blood person leaves a five-star review because they received the same basic decency they should expect in any interaction with another human being?


----------



## tonysingh (Dec 9, 2022)

So this happened locally the other day. 

Evri chance that driver got sacked


----------



## Cerv (Dec 9, 2022)

bought a new kitchen bin. 
Evri delivered. it looked like they might have been playing 5 a side with it the thing was so bashed up.
requested a replacement from the seller, with photos. 
delivered by DPD this time. hopefully lessons are being learned.

problem is, they "couldn't" collect the old one, so now I've got to drag over to the post office and drop off there. I'm sure they'll love getting a massive package that's going to take up all the space. right before xmas. when there's reduced collections due to strikes. lol


----------



## cybershot (Dec 10, 2022)

We’ve got no evri driver by us at the moment. Backlog of parcels ‘delayed’ some up to 9 weeks apparently. No option to just go and collect. Impossible to speak to a human. 

Disgrace of a courier. Of course suppliers won’t do fuck all about it until it’s gone past 28 days and no delivery. 

You pay for postage. The least companies could do is let you choose how much you wanna spend on it. I’d happily pay more money for dpd than be lumbered with fucking evri.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2022)

cybershot said:


> We’ve got no evri driver by us at the moment. Backlog of parcels ‘delayed’ some up to 9 weeks apparently. No option to just go and collect. Impossible to speak to a human.
> 
> Disgrace of a courier. Of course suppliers won’t do fuck all about it until it’s gone past 28 days and no delivery.
> 
> You pay for postage. The least companies could do is let you choose how much you wanna spend on it. I’d happily pay more money for dpd than be lumbered with fucking evri.



That's what blows my fucking mind about this, surely it couldn't be all that difficult to offer customers a choice of delivery companies? Instead of offering us no choice, other than to find some other retailer who uses a delivery company that _didn't_ have to rebrand itself due to being so fucking shit. It should be a legal requirement for all online businesses to state upfront on the payment page what delivery companies they are employing, instead of hiding it away on some "delivery information" page.

Saw a news article today that said Evri have been having problems finding the staff for "last mile" delivery. No fucking wonder, I bet it's worse than Amazon delivery.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> So this happened locally the other day.
> 
> Evri chance that driver got sacked



I've seen delivery people treat the items they are delivering with total contempt, one of them even dropped an item on the floor right in front of me. Like, I get it, it's a shit fucking job where your bosses are slave-driving cunts and you get pathetic pay to boot. But that's no excuse to take out your frustrations on the rest of us. If really you hate your job that much, then just fucking leave the stuff at the depot and quit your job like a non-psychopath. Don't be a complete cunt and make third parties unhappy by committing this kind of fly-tipping temper tantrum.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I've seen delivery people treat the items they are delivering with total contempt, one of them even dropped an item on the floor right in front of me. Like, I get it, it's a shit fucking job where your bosses are slave-driving cunts and you get pathetic pay to boot. But that's no excuse to take out your frustrations on the rest of us. If really you hate your job that much, then just fucking leave the stuff at the depot and quit your job like a non-psychopath. Don't be a complete cunt and make third parties unhappy by committing this kind of fly-tipping temper tantrum.



All parcels should be droppable, if they aren't then they haven't been packaged appropriately. The exception is items marked fragile and where the courier has specified they will handle those differently.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> All parcels should be droppable, if they aren't then they haven't been packaged appropriately. The exception is items marked fragile and where the courier has specified they will handle those differently.



How a parcel is packaged becomes completely irrelevant when couriers are deliberately dropping the shit they're supposedly to be delivering. Protecting against accidental damage is not the same thing as protecting against intentional abuse. Because that can involve shit like the parcels being dumped outside in the woods for days if not weeks on end.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> How a parcel is packaged becomes completely irrelevant when couriers are deliberately dropping the shit they're supposedly to be delivering. Protecting against accidental damage is not the same thing as protecting against intentional abuse. Because that can involve shit like the parcels being dumped outside in the woods for days if not weeks on end.



Did the person who dropped an item on the floor in front of you drop it on the floor from waist height, or throw it down on to the ground with great force? If the former then packaging is absolutely relevant, because parcels should be packaged so as to withstand being dropped.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Did the person who dropped an item on the floor in front of you drop it on the floor from waist height, or throw it down on to the ground with great force? If the former then packaging is absolutely relevant, because parcels should be packaged so as to withstand being dropped.



Again, it doesn't fucking matter. If someone is so bereft of shame that they think _deliberately dropping parcels in front of customers_ is acceptable, then who fuck knows how they treat the items when other people aren't looking?

Your first instinct of defaulting to processes and procedure as a means of excusing obviously awful behaviour is really shit bootlicking conduct that you should reconsider, post-haste.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 10, 2022)

Yes you package your parcel thinking it might accidentally get dropped, or go through a bit of a rough sorting system. But you expect a basic level of care. The more angry badly paid workers are throwing your parcel around, the more likely it's going to break. Like the difference between a gust of wind and a hurricane


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Again, it doesn't fucking matter. If someone is so bereft of shame that they think _deliberately dropping parcels in front of customers_ is acceptable, then who fuck knows how they treat the items when other people aren't looking?
> 
> Your first instinct of defaulting to processes and procedure as a means of excusing obviously awful behaviour is really shit bootlicking conduct that you should reconsider, post-haste.



I hope you had your man give the insolent wretch a good hiding.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I hope you had your man give the insolent wretch a good hiding.



Fuck off.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 10, 2022)

I find placing the item on the floor before scanning the tracking code and ringing the doorbell usually works, weather permitting of course. It might help that I'm not paid per parcel and I don't have to provide my own van, but it really isn't rocket science.

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> Yes you package your parcel thinking it might accidentally get dropped, or go through a bit of a rough sorting system. But you expect a basic level of care. The more angry badly paid workers are throwing your parcel around, the more likely it's going to break. Like the difference between a gust of wind and a hurricane



No one talked about throwing a parcel round, simply a parcel being dropped. As parcels might reasonably get accidentally dropped, the only problem is the apparent reason for the dropping, but this has zero material affect on the parcel itself, so NoXion is getting angry not at what happened to their parcel, but at what was going on inside someone else's head.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> No one talked about throwing a parcel round, simply a parcel being dropped. As parcels might reasonably get accidentally dropped, the only problem is the apparent reason for the dropping, but this has zero material affect on the parcel itself, so NoXion is getting angry not at what happened to their parcel, but at what was going on inside someone else's head.



You're still going on as if behaviour doesn't matter, when clearly it does. I said nothing about what was in their head you fucking cunt, I was describing their actions in front of my very eyes. The drop was _deliberate_. Do you think parcels are more or less likely to be dropped (and have other things happen to them) if the delivery workers are deliberately mishandling them? Do you think "proper packaging" is tuned for occasional accidents or deliberate mistreatment? Supply evidence.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> You're still going on as if behaviour doesn't matter, when clearly it does. I said nothing about what was in their head you fucking cunt, I was describing their actions in front of my very eyes. The drop was _deliberate_. Do you think parcels are more or less likely to be dropped (and have other things happen to them) if the delivery workers are deliberately mishandling them? Do you think "proper packaging" is tuned for occasional accidents or deliberate mistreatment? Supply evidence.



A drop is a drop, doesn't matter to the parcel why it happens. Parcels are packaged so as to cope with dropping, the worker knew this.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I find placing the item on the floor before scanning the tracking code and ringing the doorbell usually works, weather permitting of course. It might help that I'm not paid per parcel and I don't have to provide my own van, but it really isn't rocket science.
> 
> Cheers  - Louis MacNeice



Ever dropped something accidentally with a customer watching and been accused of doing it deliberately? That must suck.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Ever dropped something accidentally with a customer watching and been accused of doing it deliberately? That must suck.


No.

Cheers  - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 10, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> A drop is a drop, doesn't matter to the parcel why it happens. Parcels are packaged so as to cope with dropping, the worker knew this.



Lol and I'm all companies pack to the relevant standard and I'm sure the evri delivery guy ensures packages are only dropped from a height less than 760mm to fit the standard.








						The Carton Drop Test: 7 Things You Need to Know About It
					

When cartons are being transported from the factory, they can be mishandled. This is why carton drop tests are important. How do these tests work?




					insight-quality.com


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 10, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Lol and I'm all companies pack to the relevant standard and I'm sure the evri delivery guy ensures packages are only dropped from a height less than 760mm to fit the standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as I said, if it’s not packed to standard that’s the sender’s fault, if it’s dropped from greater than waist height that’s the couriers fault, but if neither of those things happened then the only perceived problem seems to be the person’s reason for dropping it, which apparently was because they were being insolent or something, and this lead to all sorts of wild conclusions about what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 12, 2022)

My latest delivery from Evri took nearly a month from ordering (about a week to reach them at all, then stuck in their systems) - and then was left in a ridiculous place behind a different house that luckily I recognised - wasn't a cheap item and was out in the elements for days because I didn't get any notification of delivery either. But given that the previous two items didn't come at all I guess I should take that as a win. 

What's really frustrating is that an awful lot of retailers don't specify the courier anywhere - as others have said I'd happily pay a premium for DPD / Royal Mail - or as on one case recently it said Royal Mail and still ended up in Evri's clutches. It's made me very reluctant now to do any online delivery that isn't Amazon (who may be evil but are reliable) or can be delivered straight to a locker. Insanely Evri will deliver to a locker but only after they have 'attempted delivery' for three times and then you end up with another bloody week in the warehouse before it makes the locker...


----------



## NoXion (Dec 12, 2022)

Once is happenstance. Twice is coincidence. Three times is deliberate action. Two more incidents of parcels under the "care" of Evri being dumped:









						Christmas chaos as city folk's parcels DUMPED in the street
					

Evri parcels - some of which may well be Christmas presents - have been strewn across the floor in a city suburb with the footage posted to social…




					www.eveningnews24.co.uk
				












						Investigation launched after EVRi parcels found dumped in hedge
					

An investigation has been launched after more than 25 parcels bound for the Woodbridge area were found dumped in a bush.




					www.eadt.co.uk
				




Evri are scum.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 12, 2022)

Had an email that my Vinted parcel had arrived at my local collection point. Went to get it and was told I had two parcels.   It turned out to be an order from Vinted from two months ago which I'd been refunded on because it got lost! Apparently the van went into the garage to be fixed with a load of parcels in it!


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 23, 2022)

Another Times article today slagging off Evri (nee Hermes). Includes this video

View attachment ezgif.com-video-cutter.mp4

The lesson to be drawn from this is bend down after taking the photo and tuck the parcel inside your hoodie so you can't be seen carrying it away


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 23, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> as I said,* if it’s not packed to standard that’s the sender’s fault, if it’s dropped from greater than waist height that’s the couriers fault,* but if neither of those things happened then the only perceived problem seems to be the person’s reason for dropping it, which apparently was because they were being insolent or something, and this lead to all sorts of wild conclusions about what goes on behind closed doors.


What the fuck world are you living in?...wait Ill just get my tape measure


----------



## NoXion (Dec 23, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> What the fuck world are you living in?...wait Ill just get my tape measure



There are fewer things more fucking pathetic than an ordinary person defending shitty businesses without even being paid for their trouble.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 23, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Had an email that my Vinted parcel had arrived at my local collection point. Went to get it and was told I had two parcels.   It turned out to be an order from Vinted from two months ago which I'd been refunded on because it got lost! Apparently the van went into the garage to be fixed with a load of parcels in it!



Self employed drivers being paid shit money for sitting in traffic all day equals workers who probably can't afford to service their vehicles enough. Hazard of the job!


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 23, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> What the fuck world are you living in?...wait Ill just get my tape measure



Just pack your stuff appropriately and get compensated when it’s damaged, like what millions of normal people do. Don’t slag off workers when you’re worried about some fantasy stuff that might happen behind the scenes based on them dropping your shitty box in front of you.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 23, 2022)

NoXion said:


> There are fewer things more fucking pathetic than an ordinary person defending shitty businesses without even being paid for their trouble.



Im not defending the business, i’m slagging off your rage fantasy of workers wantonly and maliciously chucking your box around when you’re not there.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2022)

My Amazon parcel was due for delivery during the World Cup Final but it seemed it would be delivered quite a while after the game had finished. Anyhow after the game I checked the tracking and it said, delivered, handed to resident. 

I called a couple of my neighbours who hadn't seen it. The next day my BiL brought it round and said that it had been left on the ground in the entrance to his house.

Why would they lie like that?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 23, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Im not defending the business, i’m slagging off your rage fantasy of workers wantonly and maliciously chucking your box around when you’re not there.



It wasn't even _my_ parcel they dropped, it was someone else's. They did it right in front of me. It was very obviously not an accident. So this idea that I'm being unreasonable by supposing that parcels get similar treatment when nobody else is looking is just you being full of shit, as usual.

Especially when there have been at least three documented instances of multiple parcels not just being treated carelessly, but actively abandoned to the elements. It's indicative of a serious problem with the company, it's not just a handful of bad eggs.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 23, 2022)

NoXion said:


> It wasn't even _my_ parcel they dropped, it was someone else's. They did it right in front of me. It was very obviously not an accident. So this idea that I'm being unreasonable by supposing that parcels get similar treatment when nobody else is looking is just you being full of shit, as usual.



It doesn’t matter why they dropped it, as I explained. What you saw is typical of the forces that packages are frequently subjected to in the system, which they knew.

You’re being unreasonable by focusing on perceived worker behaviour rather than on whether the contents of the package was actually damaged. 

If you have a problem with damaged or missing packages, take it up with the company rather than slagging workers because you have some fantasy of them doing unspeakable things to your box in private.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 23, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It doesn’t matter why they dropped it, as I explained. What you saw is typical of the forces that packages are frequently subjected to in the system, which they knew.
> 
> You’re being unreasonable by focusing on perceived worker behaviour rather than on whether the contents of the package was actually damaged.
> 
> If you have a problem with damaged or missing packages, take it up with the company rather than slagging workers because you have some fantasy of them doing unspeakable things to your box in private.



It's not a fantasy, you gaslighting corporate bootlicker cunt. There's documented evidence of packages being dumped on multiple occasions. Deliberate mistreatment of packages is a theme for Hermes/Evri.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 23, 2022)

NoXion said:


> It's not a fantasy, you gaslighting corporate bootlicker cunt. There's documented evidence of packages being dumped on multiple occasions. Deliberate mistreatment of packages is a theme for Hermes/Evri.



Is it the company or the workers who are cunts, make your mind up.

Not sure why this issue gets you frothing at the mouth so much though.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 24, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Just pack your stuff appropriately and get compensated when it’s damaged, like what millions of normal people do. Don’t slag off workers when you’re worried about some fantasy stuff that might happen behind the scenes based on them dropping your shitty box in front of you.


I knew someone who tried to get compensation from Hermes for a damaged parcel. To say that they put every obstacle in his way doesn't even come close. Nobody needs that kind of heartache.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I knew someone who tried to get compensation from Hermes for a damaged parcel. To say that they put every obstacle in his way doesn't even come close. Nobody needs that kind of heartache.



I’m sure NoXion would tell you that is the fault of the devious and capricious staff who delight in making customer’s lives a misery.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

mum-tat was due an amazon delivery tuesday.  it didn't arrive (she was home all day) and online it said 'handed to resident'

no response yet to the contact she raised

i arrived yesterday evening and noticed a soggy cardboard box behind the dustbins...


----------



## Serene (Dec 24, 2022)

Hermes should be renamed Hades.


----------



## Petcha (Dec 24, 2022)

So after 6 weeks of 'investigation' into where the fuck my next delivery of trousers i needed for a job interview the day after, I get told they've decided it's lost and they'll send a new package. Which they've now lost.

This is Evri btw.

Saw a piece on BBC News earlier talking about them, saying that companies are abandoning them as (obviously) it reflects on their own reputation if shit keeps going missing. You can't even phone the fuckers. Just use the chatbot (Jenny) which after telling you it has no idea where your shit is, says 'is there anything else I can help you with today?'


----------



## Petcha (Dec 24, 2022)

Mum claims Evri courier stole Christmas gifts and sold them at car boot sale
					

As Christmas draws closer, many people are becoming concerned as parcels fail to turn up. One woman has claimed that an Evri courier has stolen her parcel and found it at a car boot sale.




					www.edinburghlive.co.uk


----------



## Petcha (Dec 24, 2022)

The whole article's behind a paywall, but you can still watch the video.









						Evri couriers accused of stealing and damaging Christmas parcels
					

Customers of one of Britain’s largest delivery companies are complaining that packages have been delayed, damaged and stolen by couriers.Homeowners with securit




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 26, 2022)

I have one parcel being held hostage by Parcelfarce and one possibily lost by Hermes/Evri. The courier on my route is nice enough but often leaves parcels at the depot (which seems to be a different depot from the one Hermes tracker says it is ). I suppose they might turn up this week but maybe not.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Dec 27, 2022)

I must be really lucky. Our last mile driver is brilliant. Our postie is great too. Does help we live in a village


----------



## Gromit (Dec 28, 2022)

Our local drivers seem to be good.
However we had a missed delivery notification last night for a parcel we already received a few days ago.

Maybe the vendor has doubled up my order but I find it unlikely.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 28, 2022)

tracking info on an evri parcel shows they delivered at 04.25 this morning.

unsurprisingly they did not.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

So my Amazon package was "delivered to resident" without giving a fucking house number.
Yeah, great, thanks for that.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 31, 2022)

Over the past fortnight I have watched my parcels with increasing dismay as they all got to the depot and have now just.....sat there.

A small order placed a couple of days ago managed to not get caught in whatever black hole now exists there, and was actually delivered by a completely new driver (he's new because he made me sign for my parcel, haven't done that since pre pandemic). I asked him where the other parcels were, he said he didn't have them, and I said I had been waiting well over a week for some. 

He then gave me some spiel about pallets and getting repalletised, and then imparted the following:

Trust the process, he said, they will get to you eventually.

I swear if I had beaten him to death with the parcel in my hands, no court in the land would convict me.

Fucking Evri.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 31, 2022)

I was expecting a delivery yesterday from Amazon. I received a notification in the morning to say it was out for delivery. Late morning I got a notification to say it was 8 or 9 drops away and then nothing. The tracking details disappeared and went back to saying it was out for delivery. Then just after 5pm I got a notification to say it had been handed to the customer. I had been sat in the room by the front door but hadn't heard or seen anything. When I went to the front there was no parcel so I got my search light and went hunting. It was half way down my front garden. It was pouring with rain and the paper packaging was already wet through.  

I have a feeling I know the courier. We've had 'words' before (several times) as she abandons her car anywhere to make deliveries. I live along a single track road and she's blocked the road numerous times even when she could have pulled into parking bays for the houses she's delivering to. 

She knows which house I live in and I can't help but wonder if her latest 'delivery' to me is pay back for me having argued with her before.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2022)

A package is stuck in their system since 22 December - the tracking just says its been delayed.  Fuck knows when it'll arrive.  



Petcha said:


> The whole article's behind a paywall, but you can still watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the article 



			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## Petcha (Dec 31, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A package is stuck in their system since 22 December - the tracking just says its been delayed.  Fuck knows when it'll arrive.
> 
> 
> Here's the article
> ...



My package came through the other day, well a replacement package, as the original went missing for about 6 weeks while they did their investigation and concluded that it was 'unaccounted for'

I tell you what though, they were very prompt to send me an email telling me they'd delivered it and asking for a rating out of 5 

I will, in future, be asking if the supplier is using Evri, and if so.. no. Which is surely what any retailer does not want.


----------



## oryx (Dec 31, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A package is stuck in their system since 22 December - the tracking just says its been delayed.  Fuck knows when it'll arrive.
> 
> 
> Here's the article
> ...


I read that as 'Evil couriers...'


----------



## newme (Dec 31, 2022)

Petcha said:


> My package came through the other day, well a replacement package, as the original went missing for about 6 weeks while they did their investigation and concluded that it was 'unaccounted for'
> 
> I tell you what though, they were very prompt to send me an email telling me they'd delivered it and asking for a rating out of 5
> 
> I will, in future, be asking if the supplier is using Evri, and if so.. no. Which is surely what any retailer does not want.


I ordered a specific local heritage variety apple tree for my mum, it arrived over 2 YEARS later.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 31, 2022)

newme said:


> I ordered a specific local heritage variety apple tree for my mum, it arrived over 2 YEARS later.


Still, it all ended appley


----------



## StakerOne (Jan 1, 2023)

NoXion said:


> It's not a fantasy, you gaslighting corporate bootlicker cunt. There's documented evidence of packages being dumped on multiple occasions. Deliberate mistreatment of packages is a theme for Hermes/Evri.



On and off, I've worked in the industry and know a lot. Nowhere near everything, but a lot. 

Firstly, no matter the company, under certain circumstances, it's very very tempting to damage the outer packaging of a parcel to make it undeliverable.

Normally, the delivery company, be it DPD, Amazon, Hermes wants the package delivered. Everyone does. 

And typically, at least the sub-contractor company or franchise is incentivised to do that. Drivers can't bring back too many packages, otherwise their metrics will look back. Bonuses might be affected, or in the worst case, they lose business, the contractor/franchisee gets drivers cut. 

It's not such a big problem with DPD. Their policy is that the driver only has to attempt delivery once. But with Amazon, it makes for better metrics if the driver re-attempts delivery. 

Imagine a driver tried to deliver to you around lunchtime and you weren't in and you didn't give authority for them to leave the package in safe location such as a shed. The driver at 7 PM has delivered everything else, but still has your package, you're now 12 miles away from where the driver finished. If that driver isn't a debrief driver and the debrief driver is about 20 miles in the opposite direction, they really really don't want to deliver the package to you! You had your chance! 

If the driver takes it to you, it could be adding anything up to half an hour to the day - for one package....Oh and guess who would pay for the fuel for that round trip? Yup the driver....and sometimes that driver is a "debrief" driver that has to be somewhere to meet with other drivers to take all the returns back to the depot. 

The easy way out? Damage the outer packaging and mark it as damaged on the delivery app. Doesn't affect the metrics and the driver doesn't have to deliver to you.

As soon as that happens, if it were Amazon or DPD, once returned to the depot, they would look at it and repackage it over night. If they can't do that, they would be ordering you a new item. But if it were Hermes, I'm sure you can see where it would start to go wrong, because Hermes have an extremely bad setup because they ain't exactly good for when things go wrong. Their processes are awful.

Truely independent drivers, those that have their own vans, can work for Amazon 6 days of the week (Amazon won't let them work the full 7), will work for Hermes on the 7th. 

I doubt very much that Hermes actually chases those drivers up for the packages they can't deliver because when I worked for Amazon, drivers used to come into Amazon and hide undelivered Hermes packages in the back of the van. I didn't talk to them too much about it, but I'm guessing that they would have delivered the Hermes stuff after their Amazon shift.

I might be wrong, but I suspect that Hermes knows this goes on and they take advantage of it all to save costs. My view is that the entire Hermes system is geared up for efficiency to save costs, rather than keeping customers happy.

Hermes / Evri are shite. I orded something to be left at a local petrol station. Went to the petrol station and they said they don't deal with Hermes any more. 

Can I get them to deliver anywhere else? Hell no. It's still sat in a warehouse and the customer service chatbot goes round in a loop without helping me.


----------



## StakerOne (Jan 1, 2023)

editor said:


> So my Amazon package was "delivered to resident" without giving a fucking house number.
> Yeah, great, thanks for that.


The driver most probably didn't want to select "Deliver to neighbour" on the computer because he/she was worried that Amazon would automatically mark them down because you hadn't said that delivering to neighbour was OK under that address on your account - a hangover from Covid19.

Then they fucked it up by not writing the house number on your card.

I'm not telling you to complain, of course if you do that, then that's up to you.

If you do complain, they will probably give you a voucher for a few quid £5 upwards.

The driver who fucked up will then have a "concession" against them. The only material implication is that the driver won't get a bonus that week, if the team that they're in qualified for a bonus.

He/She won't care that much, because it's not that often that they qualify for bonuses anyway.

If a driver gets 3 concessions or more in a week and their DSP is annoyed enough, they will send the driver into Amazon for retraining for the day - without pay.

The stupid thing, is that the driver that fucked your delivery, isn't told they fucked up your actual delivery, to protect your privacy because there is alway going to be that one driver in a 100 that will take it out on you. But the problem is, your driver, when he/she goes into training, might not receive the appropriate training that prevents them from messing up the way they actually messed up. Making the re-training a waste of time.

Edit to add - Can you not assign a safe place to deliver the package? Is it safe enough to leave on your doorstep?


----------



## StakerOne (Jan 1, 2023)

Leafster said:


> I was expecting a delivery yesterday from Amazon. I received a notification in the morning to say it was out for delivery. Late morning I got a notification to say it was 8 or 9 drops away and then nothing. The tracking details disappeared and went back to saying it was out for delivery. Then just after 5pm I got a notification to say it had been handed to the customer. I had been sat in the room by the front door but hadn't heard or seen anything. When I went to the front there was no parcel so I got my search light and went hunting. It was half way down my front garden. It was pouring with rain and the paper packaging was already wet through.
> 
> I have a feeling I know the courier. We've had 'words' before (several times) as she abandons her car anywhere to make deliveries. I live along a single track road and she's blocked the road numerous times even when she could have pulled into parking bays for the houses she's delivering to.
> 
> She knows which house I live in and I can't help but wonder if her latest 'delivery' to me is pay back for me having argued with her before.



She's a part time Flex driver, because she's driving a car. Hopefully Amazon will use a DSP (Delivery Solutions Provider) with professional drivers for your area, once a DSP comes along and takes up the challenge!

If she was 8 or 9 drops away and then it went silent for a while, she most probably came up against a delivery where the "geo-fence" didn't match  ... the Amazon app thought that the location was different, it can happen, but normally a driver has to phone driver support when that happens, but there is a way a driver can overide that - there is a "hack" that involves switching off connectivity on the phone ... trouble is, when drivers do that, they forget to switch it all back on again and they go dark for a while. 

Drivers can and do block roads. Trust me, if you ever did the job, you'll block roads because "I'm only going to be in and out...it will take seconds!!!"


----------



## StakerOne (Jan 1, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> mum-tat was due an amazon delivery tuesday.  it didn't arrive (she was home all day) and online it said 'handed to resident'
> 
> no response yet to the contact she raised
> 
> i arrived yesterday evening and noticed a soggy cardboard box behind the dustbins...



That goes on a lot.

It's impossible for the driver.

On the one hand they aren't supposed to leave it in a safe place if you didn't specify one, on the other, if they actually followed all the rules, they would either be out beyond their hours and the route would fail - and that's very bad, or they would be taking back too many packages.

They can't win. Honestly, I've been there. You're not going to like this, but I would have done something similar! I would have had to, because if I followed all the rules, I would get bollocked at the end of the day for having too many undelivered packages or for taking too long to do the route.

Solution? Say it was "delivered to customer", then put a note through the door saying where the package is. Normally, putting a note through the door saying where the package is, keeps customers happy.

The best thing for your Mum to do is to log into the account, under her address she should speficy a safe place to leave the package, failing that "leave with a neighbour". Then the driver will do what she wants, if they can (For example gates and doors being open).

She will get a better service and the driver is better protected.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2023)

StakerOne said:


> The best thing for your Mum to do is to log into the account, under her address she should speficy a safe place to leave the package, failing that "leave with a neighbour". Then the driver will do what she wants, if they can (For example gates and doors being open).



ultimately, i accept that the problem is the company, not the individual drivers, but mum-tat was at home.  the driver didn't attempt to knock / ring at the door, the driver didn't leave a card.  surely the 'safe place' should be for when someone's out / doesn't answer the door.

sounds like this was similar -



editor said:


> So my Amazon package was "delivered to resident" without giving a fucking house number.
> Yeah, great, thanks for that.


----------



## StakerOne (Jan 1, 2023)

Puddy_Tat said:


> ultimately, i accept that the problem is the company, not the individual drivers, but mum-tat was at home.  the driver didn't attempt to knock / ring at the door, the driver didn't leave a card.  surely the 'safe place' should be for when someone's out / doesn't answer the door.
> 
> sounds like this was similar -


Yep. When I first started the job I was a stickler for the rules, thinking that would be OK. It isn't. 

Driver after driver, including even the supervisors said to me, "When you approach the property, work out where you're going to leave the package, because if they ain't in, you're going to have to gid rid of the fucking thing real quick, because you do not want to come back to the property and you don't want to take back loads of packages you don't have time to fuck about!!! If you leave it somewhere whatever you do, post the card through telling them where you left it. Even if they aren't entirely happy where you left it, at least they find it real quick and they are just happy they got their package, it's all they really want and they'll be made up that they got it, even if you didn't do everything they wanted."


----------



## newme (Jan 2, 2023)

StakerOne said:


> Yep. When I first started the job I was a stickler for the rules, thinking that would be OK. It isn't.
> 
> Driver after driver, including even the supervisors said to me, "When you approach the property, work out where you're going to leave the package, because if they ain't in, you're going to have to gid rid of the fucking thing real quick, because you do not want to come back to the property and you don't want to take back loads of packages you don't have time to fuck about!!! If you leave it somewhere whatever you do, post the card through telling them where you left it. Even if they aren't entirely happy where you left it, at least they find it real quick and they are just happy they got their package, it's all they really want and they'll be made up that they got it, even if you didn't do everything they wanted."


Mine seem to have stopped knocking entirely and become ninjas, even the dog doesn't hear them. We also have always 2 or 3 people in the house for various reasons so I know they aren't knocking. We got a delivery note through email one evening but didn't see it til the next day, they had put it directly in the bin outside the door with no notification of this. Luckily it was waterproof as the bin itself has a hole in the lid and it was in an inch of water...

We even basically sprint to the door when they do knock as we know they have daft schedules (plus it shuts the dog up) and things often need to be signed for or age verified. Mostly there is no sign of a driver at all by the time I get there, seconds later.

Only one we have no problem with is the Royal Mail Lady, she's great.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 2, 2023)

StakerOne said:


> She's a part time Flex driver, because she's driving a car. Hopefully Amazon will use a DSP (Delivery Solutions Provider) with professional drivers for your area, once a DSP comes along and takes up the challenge!
> 
> If she was 8 or 9 drops away and then it went silent for a while, she most probably came up against a delivery where the "geo-fence" didn't match  ... the Amazon app thought that the location was different, it can happen, but normally a driver has to phone driver support when that happens, but there is a way a driver can overide that - there is a "hack" that involves switching off connectivity on the phone ... trouble is, when drivers do that, they forget to switch it all back on again and they go dark for a while.
> 
> *Drivers can and do block roads. Trust me, if you ever did the job, you'll block roads because "I'm only going to be in and out...it will take seconds!!!"*


I can understand that mentality if there's only a few metres between the road and the front door but our houses are set back from the road up a steep hillside. You can't always see where the courier has gone and it may take several minutes for them to reappear. As I said, we all have roadside parking bays so there's no excuse for abandoning a car or van in the road unless it's a lorry which won't fit in a bay.


----------



## Cerv (Jan 2, 2023)

Cerv said:


> tracking info on an evri parcel shows they delivered at 04.25 this morning.
> 
> unsurprisingly they did not.



got the tracking number off the sender. there wasn't any delivery photo with the GPS info like they always have from the couriers' smartphone. so they've finally admitted that actually the package was never delivered and is irretrievably lost.

that was an xmas gift from a friend overseas  
sadly his local parcel shop didn't warn which company it'd be handed over to when it got to the UK or could have avoided them.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 7, 2023)

UPS decided this week that they were going to deliver my parcels to my nearest Collect point instead of actually my address. As the shop is only a short walk away normally this would not be a problem, but I broke a toe on Hogmanay so walking more than a few steps is painful and slow. But hey, at least I have those parcels.

I still don't have a bunch of Hermes parcels, and even the replacements ordered have disappeared. An oversea item that I have waited the best part of a month for has also been reordered today. 

I've tried contacting them through social media - as have tons of other people across the UK - to no avail. The DM person just says to try the Help Centre which we all know to be fucking useless.

I found the CEO's email address and have emailed that after someone said that was the only thing that got results.

I. Just. Want. My. Orders.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2023)

The pinned tweet is a link to a list of companies that use Evri.



			https://twitter.com/EVRi_Delivery


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2023)

Out of four dresses I ordered from Debenhams, three turned up (separately), one parcel I was in but they didn't buzz me, just sent a message saying the parcel had been delivered, but there was no photo of a parcel on my doorstep, it was an all black image.

I tried chasing it up with Evri, they eventually said I should take it up with the retailer. (!?) I contacted Debenhams, who told me the status was delivered and I should take it up with Evri. Argh!

I then messaged Debenhams via Facebook messenger and another agent sent me some terms and conditions that I had to agree to, saying I had to confirm it hadn't been received, that I'd checked with other members of the household, that I had to acknowledge and agree that they might involve the police, etc. 

Basically warning me off making a false report. 

I said I agree and they're processing a refund. I've still got to return a dress that doesn't fit. Another dress was skanky, stank of cigarettes and perfume and BO. She's refunding that as 'faulty' too. 

Never buying from them again.

Whenever I buy something online and the delivery goes wrong I swear I'm going to check which courier company they use the next time I do online shopping and I always forget. 

That list above is an easy way to check though, instead of trying to find out yourself.


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The pinned tweet is a link to a list of companies that use Evri.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVRi_Delivery


I can't find the link to the list of companies, maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 7, 2023)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The pinned tweet is a link to a list of companies that use Evri.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EVRi_Delivery


It's not, it's a link to the EvriDeliveryFails twitter account, which is various people reporting on their delayed/missing/stolen parcels.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2023)

equationgirl said:


> It's not, it's a link to the EvriDeliveryFails twitter account, which is various people reporting on their delayed/missing/stolen parcels.


If you click on the link and go back to that EvriDeliveryFails Twitter account, you will see that the pinned tweet on that Twitter account contains a link to a list of retailers that use Evri. Like I said. Yes, the accounts tweets and retweets are all complaints about delayed/missing/stolen parcels. But the pinned tweet on that account is as described.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 7, 2023)

cesare said:


> I can't find the link to the list of companies, maybe I'm doing it wrong.


It's the pinned tweet. If you look at that account's tweets, it's the pinned one at the top.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 7, 2023)

And looking at that list with the accompanying tweets underneath it looks like it is keep up to date as well


----------



## cesare (Jan 7, 2023)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It's the pinned tweet. If you look at that account's tweets, it's the pinned one at the top.


Got it thanks! The pastebin link.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 7, 2023)

I used home address & home postcode to order some stuff [a small, somewhat heavy packet, as mostly brass slot-head screws] as there is more likely to be some one in late in the day, and experience has shown we usually get stuff late in the day. Said screw delivery was quite important as needed to finish off several aspects of the current project. I was planning to take it down there myself, as at least one set was "special purpose"

Guess what : several days late but delivered midday down at the workshop. That's a couple of miles away !
and the special purpose screws have been used for some thing else ...


----------



## kalmatthew (Jan 7, 2023)

This is the Evri using companies link


----------



## equationgirl (Sunday at 1:24 AM)

Hermes reckon they're going to deliver a parcel to me tomorrow.

We'll see, Hermes, we'll see...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sunday at 1:53 AM)

equationgirl said:


> Hermes reckon they're going to deliver a parcel to me tomorrow.
> 
> We'll see, Hermes, we'll see...


Fingers and toes and everything crossed. x


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sunday at 1:54 AM)

kalmatthew said:


> This is the Evri using companies link


Thanks for sharing. I was on my phone the other night and couldn't share the link directly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sunday at 5:36 PM)

My parcel was lost by Evri - tracking had said 'delayed' for ages before it suddenly said it had been delivered.  Er no, you didn't deliver it.  I was gearing myself up for a fight with them but they replied very quickly and accepted that it was probably lost.  Waiting for the refund from the retailer to get to my bank account.


----------



## iona (Sunday at 5:56 PM)

I've never had any problems with Evri...


----------



## cesare (Sunday at 6:07 PM)

iona said:


> I've never had any problems with Evri...


We did once, with beer52, but beer52 sent replacement


----------



## belboid (Sunday at 6:49 PM)

cesare said:


> We did once, with beer52, but beer52 sent replacement


I had this before Xmas.  They sent it, went out to delivery then there was a ‘failure of address access’ - which there absolutely, 100% wasn’t.   Beer52 were very good, apologised profusely and immediately sent a replacement.  

Guess what happened to that?

They’re now trying for a third time via Yodel.


----------



## cesare (Sunday at 7:37 PM)

belboid said:


> I had this before Xmas.  They sent it, went out to delivery then there was a ‘failure of address access’ - which there absolutely, 100% wasn’t.   Beer52 were very good, apologised profusely and immediately sent a replacement.
> 
> Guess what happened to that?
> 
> They’re now trying for a third time via Yodel.


We got our replacement but had a "delayed" again just before Xmas, but to be fair that one actually arrived.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sunday at 11:17 PM)

belboid said:


> I had this before Xmas.  They sent it, went out to delivery then there was a ‘failure of address access’ - which there absolutely, 100% wasn’t.   Beer52 were very good, apologised profusely and immediately sent a replacement.
> 
> Guess what happened to that?
> 
> They’re now trying for a third time via Yodel.


I wonder at what point retailers will terminate their contracts with Evri? I mean, replacing all these missing items and dealing with all the hassle from customers must be costing them a fortune.


----------



## muscovyduck (Monday at 12:42 AM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I wonder at what point retailers will terminate their contracts with Evri? I mean, replacing all these missing items and dealing with all the hassle from customers must be costing them a fortune.


Probably a drop in the ocean compared to the amount of overstock they have to get rid of at the end of a season. The maths on fast fashion and its comparative industries is incredibly counterintuitive


----------



## existentialist (Monday at 2:11 PM)

Someone on Twitter reported that they'd had a letter from her local council alleging that they had been flytipping. Apparently, this was on the basis that a Christmas gift, sent via Evri, had not been delivered and had then been found dumped. The local authority had traced them from the address on the parcel...


----------



## Chz (Monday at 2:15 PM)

Contacted Evri to tell them that my postcode is not for #24 blahblah Road, it is for Foobar _Court_ on blahblah Road, containing many flats of which mine is #24, and their postcode index is wrong. So I corrected the address, at which point Evri told me that *I * was wrong and they were going to go ahead and deliver it to the wrong address.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Monday at 3:46 PM)

existentialist said:


> Someone on Twitter reported that they'd had a letter from her local council alleging that they had been flytipping. Apparently, this was on the basis that a Christmas gift, sent via Evri, had not been delivered and had then been found dumped. The local authority had traced them from the address on the parcel...


You can get fined a lot for flytipping! I suppose they're covered by reporting a missing delivery?


----------



## existentialist (Monday at 4:02 PM)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You can get fined a lot for flytipping! I suppose they're covered by reporting a missing delivery?


The Tweet had screenshots of the Evri "we couldn't deliver" message, and I'd imagine she's pretty watertight - you can't, surely, prosecute someone for flytipping just because their address turns up on a bit of flytipped stuff.

But it must be worrying, and stressful, and...well, IT JUST SHOULDN'T BLOODY HAPPEN. And comments on the Tweet suggest that this isn't the only time this has happened.

Really, there should be some kind of investigatory process around how items in transit can end up dumped, but I don't suppose there will be.


----------



## StoneRoad (Tuesday at 8:36 PM)

hmmm ...









						Evri says sorry for UK parcel delivery delays
					

The firm, formerly known as Hermes, says staff shortages, Royal Mail strikes and bad weather have caused disruption.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




yeah, right


----------



## equationgirl (Tuesday at 8:44 PM)

Emailing the CEO worked and I got all of my parcels on Sunday night, plus an email from one of his assistants looking to help.

It seems my regular person went on holiday and they didn't cover the route at the depot.


----------



## cybershot (Tuesday at 9:06 PM)

They've got to be pissed off that the name change has meant the reputation is worse than what it is when they were Hermes. They will be changing back soon!


----------



## _Russ_ (Wednesday at 12:47 PM)

Its a German company, they hate us


----------



## Looby (Wednesday at 12:54 PM)

My parcel has been with Evri since 30/12. I contacted the seller for a replacement but it’s out of stock and they wouldn’t chase Evri so I’m having to. Obviously that brings its own challenge.
Fucking hate Evri. I’ve never had any issue with DPD or UPS, sending or receiving.


----------



## NoXion (Wednesday at 1:12 PM)

equationgirl said:


> Emailing the CEO worked and I got all of my parcels on Sunday night, plus an email from one of his assistants looking to help.
> 
> It seems my regular person went on holiday and they didn't cover the route at the depot.



While it's good that you got a positive response by emailing the CEO, it feels like a failure of corporate management that you had to go that up far to get a resolution, especially for a company that positions itself as big enough to operate on at least a national scale. It really shouldn't be the CEO's job to sort this kind of stuff out, where the fuck is the customer services department?!

When I was chasing up my last Evri delivery, there was no option to talk to a human being _at all_. It was either a completely automated phone line, or a chat bot. Neither of which tells you anything that isn't already stated on the tracking page. It's in stark contrast to how the company I work for operates, where we field enquiries from customers all the time, and even I as a non customer-facing employee have a part to play in providing resolutions.


----------



## Cerv (Wednesday at 1:37 PM)

Looby said:


> My parcel has been with Evri since 30/12. I contacted the seller for a replacement but it’s out of stock and they wouldn’t chase Evri so I’m having to. Obviously that brings its own challenge.
> Fucking hate Evri. I’ve never had any issue with DPD or UPS, sending or receiving.


You have a contract with the retailer; they have a contract with the courier not you. 

You can tell them it’s their job to sort out not yours, and you’ll be going to credit card company for a refund if they try to fob you off like that.


----------



## Looby (Wednesday at 2:00 PM)

Cerv said:


> You have a contract with the retailer; they have a contract with the courier not you.
> 
> You can tell them it’s their job to sort out not yours, and you’ll be going to credit card company for a refund if they try to fob you off like that.


Yeah I know but at least way I have a small chance of getting the item. The seller will just cancel and refund. I’ve raised a case with Evri.


----------



## existentialist (Wednesday at 6:31 PM)

StoneRoad said:


> hmmm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation management. No more, no less.


----------



## existentialist (Wednesday at 7:24 PM)

NoXion said:


> While it's good that you got a positive response by emailing the CEO, it feels like a failure of corporate management that you had to go that up far to get a resolution, especially for a company that positions itself as big enough to operate on at least a national scale. It really shouldn't be the CEO's job to sort this kind of stuff out, where the fuck is the customer services department?!
> 
> When I was chasing up my last Evri delivery, there was no option to talk to a human being _at all_. It was either a completely automated phone line, or a chat bot. Neither of which tells you anything that isn't already stated on the tracking page. It's in stark contrast to how the company I work for operates, where we field enquiries from customers all the time, and even I as a non customer-facing employee have a part to play in providing resolutions.


I remember doing their robot chat line thing once, and you couldn't come up with a better way of making the annoyance at their useless service even WORSE. It was a nightmare - people with poor English just continually trying to go around in circles and offload the problem onto the vendor.


----------



## _Russ_ (Thursday at 7:12 PM)

My local Hermes/Evri delivererer is Lovely girl and works like fuck for probably next to nothing, its just a shit company that doesnt give a fuck who they sub-contract out at local level so if your unlucky your local delivererer has the same level of giveafuckness as the people who hired him/her/it


----------

